# Official 2011 NFL Season Thread



## Hypnotik1

Lockout is officially over so welcome BL to the 2011 NFL season 

Reggie Bush to Dolphins - Good trade for Saints? Good get for Dolphins?  

I was kind of bummed that we couldn't keep Reggie initially, but between Sproles and Ingram, I think we've improved overall as a backfield this year. Sproles can definitely fill in the role that Reggie was covering within the Saints offense...he may be a bit less flashy, but he's effective in the open field, and that's where Reggie would have been missed most. Ultimately, Reggie wanted to be THE featured back so Miami is def a good destination for him.....

Kolb to Cardinals for Roger-Cromartie to Eagles - What a trade for the Eagles.....deadly secondary....Kolb think will turn out to be a solid QB....but i gott agree....its quite a gamble considering what they gave up and are investing in him....

Ochocinco and Haynesworth to Pats - Ochocinco will thrive with Brady and I think Haynesworth will get his head out of his ass wiith Pats organization as well...

Im sure I missed plenty.....but all I can think of off the top of my head....


----------



## Hypnotik1

Vince Young to Philly??? Interresting...


----------



## Care

Fuck yea, football 2011.

Im calling Atlanta for the title this year. You heard it here first.


----------



## NeighborMike

They need to go ahead and have the offseason short every year

Having all this action come so quickly is pretty awesome


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Fuck yea, football 2011.
> 
> Im calling Atlanta for the title this year. You heard it here first.



you just became my new best friend.

bye bye michael jenkins.


----------



## ChickenScratch

NeighborMike said:


> They need to go ahead and have the offseason short every year
> 
> Having all this action come so quickly is pretty awesome



i'm not gonna lie.  i've had a raging boner since monday.


----------



## 23536

I am not going to a single Dolphins game so long as Henne is the starter.

OK that's a lie, but this Dolphins team has had plenty of chances in the past few drafts to acquire a real QB (almost every good QB in the league was drafted in round 1, with the exceptions of Brady, Brees, Schaub and Romo) but they have fucking drafted fucking linemen what the fuck.

They for some reason want to punish me.  I wish I could become a fan of another team.

GET A REAL GODDAMN QB!  Henne does shit like check down on the final play of the game 50 yards from the end zone.  He does shit like throw to the fullback when Brandon Marshall is being chased by a midget in the end zone.  Every game.


----------



## NeighborMike

235360287471352662 said:


> I am not going to a single Dolphins game so long as Henne is the starter.
> 
> OK that's a lie, but this Dolphins team has had plenty of chances in the past few drafts to acquire a real QB (almost every good QB in the league was drafted in round 1, with the exceptions of Brady, Brees, Schaub and Romo) but they have fucking drafted fucking linemen what the fuck.
> 
> They for some reason want to punish me.  I wish I could become a fan of another team.
> 
> GET A REAL GODDAMN QB!  Henne does shit like check down on the final play of the game 50 yards from the end zone.  He does shit like throw to the fullback when Brandon Marshall is being chased by a midget in the end zone.  Every game.



U guys need to pull the trigger and get young or orton. Both of them at their worst are easily better then anything the phins have now. Plus you have a decent running game and brandon marshall


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can't decide if it would be worse to be a dolphins fan or a bills fan.


----------



## Pegasus

^Bills IMO.


----------



## ChickenScratch

to be fair, they both have more super bowl rings than my falcons.

::cry


----------



## 23536

I'm starting to want Favre.  I mean, why not?


----------



## qbjb24

Reggie to the saint's will work. i could see him making some big plays in the wild cat. Saint's don't miss a beat with sproles.
Kolb to the card's was a huge risk..that they had to make. Too bad breaston left cuz that was a nice wr core but he'll have to get it to fitz more.
Ocho to the pats was a long time coming. You can't gauge a player coming out of a place like cincy, google corey dillon. Haynesworth makes there draft seem a lot more sensible, I was wondering what they had in mind for defensive front.
My leo's having been doing nicely so far but we gotta win some games cause were actually setting ourselves up to disappoint with all these expectations from a team that has a good roster but proved nothing thus far.


----------



## Pegasus

^I personally think Sproles will probably be used by the Saints most in special teams and passing situations.


----------



## perKeceT

i got a good feeling about my brownies this year. i think we need a couple key free agents though. i havent heard any moves being made but im sorta outta the sports look right now. i just hope the god damn madden cover curse doesnt blow out hillis' ankle or something. we got hardesty back at least. well have the power and a little finesse in our running game.


----------



## qbjb24

Pegasus said:


> ^I personally think Sproles will probably be used by the Saints most in special teams and passing situations.



Thaz pretty much how Bush was used. Pierre Thomas was the main guy when healthy.


----------



## NeighborMike

qbjb24 said:


> Reggie to the saint's will work. i could see him making some big plays in the wild cat. Saint's don't miss a beat with sproles.
> Kolb to the card's was a huge risk..that they had to make. Too bad breaston left cuz that was a nice wr core but he'll have to get it to fitz more.
> Ocho to the pats was a long time coming. You can't gauge a player coming out of a place like cincy, google corey dillon. Haynesworth makes there draft seem a lot more sensible, I was wondering what they had in mind for defensive front.
> My leo's having been doing nicely so far but we gotta win some games cause were actually setting ourselves up to disappoint with all these expectations from a team that has a good roster but proved nothing thus far.



Colb to the cards was stupid as hell considering what thye gave up for a guy whos 3-4 as a starter
Especially since orton and young are there, which are both "proven" qbs

Along with ocho they are saying moss might come back too


----------



## perKeceT

honestly i want randy moss in cleveland, give colt mccoy a nice big target to throw deep to.


----------



## qbjb24

They basically gave up two number 2 picks which is what the texans gave atlanta for matt schaub. i agree that kolb is unproven but so was aaron rodgers a few years ago until he got a shot. i woulda went with orton he wins and doesnt make alot of mistakes. i dont see moss goin to pats again but maybe the jets.


----------



## NeighborMike

qbjb24 said:


> They basically gave up two number 2 picks which is what the texans gave atlanta for matt schaub. i agree that kolb is unproven but so was aaron rodgers a few years ago until he got a shot. i woulda went with orton he wins and doesnt make alot of mistakes. i dont see moss goin to pats again but maybe the jets.



Well i feel what youre saying about rogers, but why not just go with a proven QB? A proven QB wins you that divison pretty much, Especially with firtzgerald


----------



## NeighborMike

perKeceT said:


> honestly i want randy moss in cleveland, give colt mccoy a nice big target to throw deep to.



id just like to see how colt does with a big name guy, i was pretty high on him in college id like to see him do good in the league


----------



## NeighborMike

eagles just got nnamdi


----------



## qbjb24

NeighborMike said:


> Well i feel what youre saying about rogers, but why not just go with a proven QB? A proven QB wins you that divison pretty much, Especially with firtzgerald


I def agree with that the west doesn't take much to win. like i said i would have went with orton if possible.


----------



## paper planes

so where yall think plaxico's gonna go..and nnamdi's just got signed to the eagles..?


----------



## perKeceT

NeighborMike said:


> id just like to see how colt does with a big name guy, i was pretty high on him in college id like to see him do good in the league



i agree, he surprised the hell outta me last season. i wanna see a 8 and 8 browns team this year, give us clevelanders some hope for a playoff berth sometime in the next few years.


----------



## paper planes

but honestly do you really think colt mccoy can hold up through a whole NFL season and actually be productive, i mean there in the AFC north and gotta beat out Pittsburgh and Baltimore


----------



## NeighborMike

paper planes said:


> so where yall think plaxico's gonna go..and nnamdi's just got signed to the eagles..?



id figure the giants know they have to make a good push for him now since the eagles just got nnamdi


----------



## NeighborMike

paper planes said:


> but honestly do you really think colt mccoy can hold up through a whole NFL season and actually be productive, i mean there in the AFC north and gotta beat out Pittsburgh and Baltimore



your front office is really deep
im sure they are working on ways to keep him upright


----------



## perKeceT

i think colt's got the heart. hopefully he did some training during the offseason. true weve got some tough competition, but hell have the luxury of being able to let the running game take on a bulk of the offensive load, and our young secondary will hopefully help keep our opponents scores low enough. like i said i aint asking for the playoffs, just a .500 season, and i think weve got a shot at that if our key starters can stay in good health.


----------



## NeighborMike

vince young is an eagle now


----------



## qbjb24

Eagles have one of the most underrated front offices is the nfl. I don't know why were ever surprised, mcnabb drafted that high? t.o.? vick? now nnamdi? nothing they'll ever do will surprise me again.


----------



## NeighborMike

qbjb24 said:


> Eagles have one of the most underrated front offices is the nfl. I don't know why were ever surprised, mcnabb drafted that high? t.o.? vick? now nnamdi? nothing they'll ever do will surprise me again.



this could be huge

vince young is just a bigger mike vick obviously,if you can make that guy play like he did at texas? shit its over
its a great situation for him, hes gonna get mentored by the guy he should be striving to be like, this is like young sitting behind montana


----------



## Pegasus

^I don't think Mike Vick is a smaller Vince Young at all...  I don't think there's another player quite like Vick.


----------



## NeighborMike

Pegasus said:


> ^I don't think Mike Vick is a smaller Vince Young at all...  I don't think there's another player quite like Vick.



I think with the proper motivation vince young can do very well just like vick

I understand it might be a stretch for sure considering how far vick has come, but young has the same skill set, hes taller and he has a great person to learn from


----------



## Care

Sigh, totally wish the niners had picked up a free agent QB. Now we have alex smith with another new coach and offence (which is his excuse for being horrible all these years as a #1 overall). The niners are an elite team in most aspects, they are just missing good recievers and a good QB, wru Montana and Rice.


----------



## NeighborMike

Care said:


> Sigh, totally wish the niners had picked up a free agent QB. Now we have alex smith with another new coach and offence (which is his excuse for being horrible all these years as a #1 overall). The niners are an elite team in most aspects, they are just missing good recievers and a good QB, wru Montana and Rice.



a buddy of mine is a big 49'ers fan and says the exact same thing 
he was pulling real hard for killer cam to drop to the 9ers, that woulda be dope

however i still think colin capernick has a good chance of making an impact


----------



## 23536

Dolphins' first team has yet to score a touchdown in scrimmages.  Either we have a phenomenal defense or an non-functioning offense.

Jets get Plaxico.  I think he will be a bust.

Haynesworth misses his first practice with the Pats.

Brandon Marshall is diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder.  I usually don't hear about men having that--though all of my ex-girlfriends have had it.


----------



## Pegasus

^Non functioning offense would be my vote.  The Dolphins were only fun to watch because of the RB tandem last year; I can't imagine they can look good without it.

I think Plaxico will do well at the Jets, he's a good possession type receiver and this fits well into the Jets schematics.  

Haynesworth just passed the physical exam today and practiced this morning.


----------



## pisspotnrock

NFL's fuckn shit!


----------



## NeighborMike

Plax along side of Homes will be a good combo
But a 1 year deal for 3 mil tells me hes out out of there next year


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> i can't decide if it would be worse to be a dolphins fan or a bills fan.


fans support their team. that guy doesn't sound like much of a fan to me...

i really dislike chad johnson but i think he'll do well at the patriots. i just hope he leaves all the stupid antics behind.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> The niners are an elite team in most aspects, they are just missing good recievers and a good QB...


lol. poor people are rich people in most aspects, they are just missing lots of money. 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

perKeceT said:


> i got a good feeling about my brownies this year. i think we need a couple key free agents though. i havent heard any moves being made but im sorta outta the sports look right now. i just hope the god damn madden cover curse doesnt blow out hillis' ankle or something. we got hardesty back at least. well have the power and a little finesse in our running game.



I'm not going to pick on Cleveland, because that's just mean, but the Browns have TONS of cap space and money to spend - yet they've been one of the few teams that has been exceptionally quite during this monumentally entertaining week of free agency. why, Cleveland?

also, I think Cincinnati owner Mike Brown gets the jabroni of the year award. instead of trading away Carson Palmer, who said he would retire than play another season as a Bengal, owner Mike Brown is taking this business personal and refusing to deal Palmer. I'm a "for the good of the whole league" kinda guy, and I do believe that the league and us fans would benefit from Palmer being traded away to a team that desperately needs a QB to be considered more of a contender (see: Miami Dolphins, a fit perfect for Carson). while I don't think Palmer is the NFL's greatest QB, I do believe that during his good year runs, he could breach the Top 10 of NFL QBs

instead of getting some great draft picks or traded players for Palmer, Cincinnati is being bone-headed and butt-hurt. I don't think we have many Bengals fans here in S&G (smotpoker, where ya at?) - but Cinci owner Mike Brown would infuriate me to no end if I was a Bengals fan

oh, to be a Steelers fan in Ohio


----------



## axl blaze

Pegasus said:


> I think Plaxico will do well at the Jets, he's a good possession type receiver and this fits well into the Jets schematics.



eh, Jets might have two solid former Pittsburgh WRs in Santonio and Plax... but let's face it

star wide-outs still need a QB to get them the ball. I still don't have faith in Sanchez's arm. specially considering the Jets have a run-first mentality...


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> eh, Jets might have two solid former Pittsburgh WRs in Santonio and Plax... but let's face it
> 
> star wide-outs still need a QB to get them the ball. I still don't have faith in Sanchez's arm. specially considering the Jets have a run-first mentality...



you dont need to have faith in him
the team is built to win as long sanchez can manage the game


----------



## Pegasus

axl, you know the Jets did pretty well last year, losing to your Steelers in the AFC championship by 5, on the one yard line.  I don't think that Sanchez is that bad of a QB; I think most teams would be happy to have him honestly, and this year he's more experienced, has better targets, and still a strong run game and defense to lean on.  I think the Jets and the Patriots are gonna be pretty tough this year.


----------



## 23536

alasdairm said:


> fans support their team. that guy doesn't sound like much of a fan to me...



I have a certificate of fandom.  It is written in gold ink, on vicuña hide, notarized and blessed by the local archdiocese.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ealges made some power moves over the weekend.

they might just win the NFC.


----------



## axl blaze

the Eagles made great moves this off-season, nice aggressive moves. if they keep Donte Stallworth, then they might have the best secondary in the past decade or two. HOWEVER (and this is a big however), the Eagles didn't really fix what they needed to fix most - their porous run defense. they needed a line-backer or two, and maybe a defensive lineman the most. we'll see how this one works out

re: Sanchez, sure the Jets did almost beat my Steelers. and sure, the Jets have been to the AFC Championship game the past three years. however, I am still not sold on Sanchez as a QB. I just can't buy what the Jets are selling because while they did make some impressive moves in free agency, their QB is still suspect in my book. a team could have all the greatest receivers in the world, but without a more-than able QB to get them the ball - it means squat

I posted on how puzzling it was to see the Cleveland Browns have such an admirably huge salary cap gap and so much money to spend. I'm sure many of us wish that our teams could spend this kind of money, we are talking about tens of millions of dollars. I would also like to add the San Fransisco 49ers and the Tampa Bay Bucs to this list of WTF? I know that the 49ers have at least tried to make a couple small and large moves (they were actually in the great Plaxico gold rush due to throwing him so much money)... but specifically the 49ers have made some questionable moves. I think they cut a couple defensive veterans on their team, when they didn't need to. I wonder if these teams are jockeying towards the future? if not, I would be pissed if I were fan of these franchises

although a pissed-off fan of the following franchises (49ers, Browns, and Bucs) is nothing new in this past decade or two, I suppose


----------



## NeighborMike

ChickenScratch said:


> ealges made some power moves over the weekend.
> 
> they might just win the NFC.


ehh its still the packers

remember they only get better they had a lot of injured players last year


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> the Eagles made great moves this off-season, nice aggressive moves. if they keep Donte Stallworth, then they might have the best secondary in the past decade or two. HOWEVER (and this is a big however), the Eagles didn't really fix what they needed to fix most - their porous run defense. they needed a line-backer or two, and maybe a defensive lineman the most. we'll see how this one works out
> 
> re: Sanchez, sure the Jets did almost beat my Steelers. and sure, the Jets have been to the AFC Championship game the past three years. however, I am still not sold on Sanchez as a QB. I just can't buy what the Jets are selling because while they did make some impressive moves in free agency, their QB is still suspect in my book. a team could have all the greatest receivers in the world, but without a more-than able QB to get them the ball - it means squat
> 
> I posted on how puzzling it was to see the Cleveland Browns have such an admirably huge salary cap gap and so much money to spend. I'm sure many of us wish that our teams could spend this kind of money, we are talking about tens of millions of dollars. I would also like to add the San Fransisco 49ers and the Tampa Bay Bucs to this list of WTF? I know that the 49ers have at least tried to make a couple small and large moves (they were actually in the great Plaxico gold rush due to throwing him so much money)... but specifically the 49ers have made some questionable moves. I think they cut a couple defensive veterans on their team, when they didn't need to. I wonder if these teams are jockeying towards the future? if not, I would be pissed if I were fan of these franchises
> 
> although a pissed-off fan of the following franchises (49ers, Browns, and Bucs) is nothing new in this past decade or two, I suppose



stallworth for some reason signed with the redskins.

Tampa and the 49ers screwed up real bad....tampa has a great team a few star players away from being a real contender yet they do nothing.

The 49ers were basically in the same spot...but they resign alex smith? Harbough was sitting talking about how in entire team through him under the boss, but i dont know what he sees in this guy that says he can help your team win. Sounds to me like hes just filling a hole till colin kapernick is ready since it was just a 1 year deal

The browns...no idea what to say about them..I thought mike hulmgren was gonna will this team to greatness from the front office?


----------



## qbjb24

axl blaze said:


> the Eagles made great moves this off-season, nice aggressive moves. if they keep Donte Stallworth, then they might have the best secondary in the past decade or two. HOWEVER (and this is a big however), the Eagles didn't really fix what they needed to fix most - their porous run defense. they needed a line-backer or two, and maybe a defensive lineman the most. we'll see how this one works out
> 
> re: Sanchez, sure the Jets did almost beat my Steelers. and sure, the Jets have been to the AFC Championship game the past three years. however, I am still not sold on Sanchez as a QB. I just can't buy what the Jets are selling because while they did make some impressive moves in free agency, their QB is still suspect in my book. a team could have all the greatest receivers in the world, but without a more-than able QB to get them the ball - it means squat
> 
> I posted on how puzzling it was to see the Cleveland Browns have such an admirably huge salary cap gap and so much money to spend. I'm sure many of us wish that our teams could spend this kind of money, we are talking about tens of millions of dollars. I would also like to add the San Fransisco 49ers and the Tampa Bay Bucs to this list of WTF? I know that the 49ers have at least tried to make a couple small and large moves (they were actually in the great Plaxico gold rush due to throwing him so much money)... but specifically the 49ers have made some questionable moves. I think they cut a couple defensive veterans on their team, when they didn't need to. I wonder if these teams are jockeying towards the future? if not, I would be pissed if I were fan of these franchises
> 
> although a pissed-off fan of the following franchises (49ers, Browns, and Bucs) is nothing new in this past decade or two, I suppose



I think you meant asante samuel..and for 6 mill they might as well keep him thaz not bad(with respect to pro sports: Peyton will make 23 this year)

And they did pick up Cullen Jenkins who has played well in his career thus far..underrated player for sure..and I went to highschool with him.. just sayin lol  Belleville!!

As far as teams not spending money the player has to want to go there also so those places you named aren't the most sought after spots.


----------



## NeighborMike

qbjb24 said:


> I think you meant asante samuel..and for 6 mill they might as well keep him thaz not bad(with respect to pro sports: Peyton will make 23 this year)
> 
> And they did pick up Cullen Jenkins who has played well in his career thus far..underrated player for sure..and I went to highschool with him.. just sayin lol  Belleville!!
> 
> As far as teams not spending money the player has to want to go there also so those places you named aren't the most sought after spots.



Well if he meant asante then yes, hes still an eagle he resigned shortly after they got nnamdi...

As far the teams, I dont know how u can say tampa and san fran arnt desirable spots.....Cleavland for sure i can see but not those two other spots


----------



## qbjb24

NeighborMike said:


> Well if he meant asante then yes, hes still an eagle he resigned shortly after they got nnamdi...
> 
> As far the teams, I dont know how u can say tampa and san fran arnt desirable spots.....Cleavland for sure i can see but not those two other spots



As far as weather goes but football is dif from a lot of other sports. Teams with cold weather seem to win more. I agree sf and tb would be a nice area to play in but are you really gonna attract a big time fa when alex smith is your qb?

TB is a good young team but they have a lot to prove and play in a pretty tough division.


----------



## axl blaze

well, fwiw I think that all the three teams we've been talking about above are on the up-swing (yes even the Cleveland Browns)

the 49ers have snagged a great H/C in Coach Harbaugh, who has admirable swag and is from a family of solid coaches. they still have to deal with Alex Smith as their QB, though

the Tampa Bay Bucs are perhaps the team that is up-swinging the most here. they had a great season last year, under a first year h/c and seemingly from out of nowhere. they were contenders in their division all season long, which is even more impressive considering it houses Atlanta and New Orleans

even the Cleveland Browns are getting better. last year, rookie Colt McCoy was thrown into the mix and he showed that over time he can evolve into a decent NFL quarterback. also, Mike Holmgren knows what he is doing and is a fantastic football mind. I would say in most NFL divisions, they would be very competitive. it's just a shame they play in the AFC North, where their team has to face off against the Ravens and the Steelers twice in a year... that is brutal for any team these days

I now will leave you all with this picture of James Harrison looking scary


----------



## NeighborMike

qbjb24 said:


> As far as weather goes but football is dif from a lot of other sports. Teams with cold weather seem to win more. I agree sf and tb would be a nice area to play in but are you really gonna attract a big time fa when alex smith is your qb?
> 
> TB is a good young team but they have a lot to prove and play in a pretty tough division.



oh ok...as far as a destination for a football team, I thought you meant overall when you went ahead and included cleveland in there

in that I feel you on san fran, i dont understand how anyone can have faith in alex smith. hes just not a good qb.

As far as the bucs go, yeah they screwed up and didnt spend like they should have, but i think that means they think the young team they have is enough and is getting better


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> well, fwiw I think that all the three teams we've been talking about above are on the up-swing (yes even the Cleveland Browns)
> 
> the 49ers have snagged a great H/C in Coach Harbaugh, who has admirable swag and is from a family of solid coaches. they still have to deal with Alex Smith as their QB, though
> 
> the Tampa Bay Bucs are perhaps the team that is up-swinging the most here. they had a great season last year, under a first year h/c and seemingly from out of nowhere. they were contenders in their division all season long, which is even more impressive considering it houses Atlanta and New Orleans
> 
> even the Cleveland Browns are getting better. last year, rookie Colt McCoy was thrown into the mix and he showed that over time he can evolve into a decent NFL quarterback. also, Mike Holmgren knows what he is doing and is a fantastic football mind. I would say in most NFL divisions, they would be very competitive. it's just a shame they play in the AFC North, where their team has to face off against the Ravens and the Steelers twice in a year... that is brutal for any team these days
> 
> I now will leave you all with this picture of James Harrison looking scary



good post


----------



## Care

NeighborMike said:


> a buddy of mine is a big 49'ers fan and says the exact same thing
> he was pulling real hard for killer cam to drop to the 9ers, that woulda be dope
> 
> however i still think colin capernick has a good chance of making an impact



I go to a school in the WAC (the college division that Colin Kapernick played in) and I am really stoked the niners picked him up. He has the potential to be the best QB of this draft year. He is incredibly athletic with a good arm and a good football IQ. Its just frustrating to see the niners have all the pieces of a winning team in what is undoubtedly the worst division in football, yet they keep resigning the guy that has sunk our ship every year since '05. I hope im eating my words in a couple months, but I dont see Alex Smith doing much better this year with or without Harbaugh. 

And speaking of Harbaugh, we were very lucky to get him. The dolphins offered him something in the ballpark of 9mil, but he took our offer of 5mil because he wanted to stay in the bay area.

Oh, and Patrick Willis is a fucking beast. Id be scared to run up the middle if I was an RB playing against the niners.


----------



## NeighborMike

Care said:


> I go to a school in the WAC (the college division that Colin Kapernick played in) and I am really stoked the niners picked him up. He has the potential to be the best QB of this draft year. He is incredibly athletic with a good arm and a good football IQ. Its just frustrating to see the niners have all the pieces of a winning team in what is undoubtedly the worst division in football, yet they keep resigning the guy that has sunk our ship every year since '05. I hope im eating my words in a couple months, but I dont see Alex Smith doing much better this year with or without Harbaugh.
> 
> And speaking of Harbaugh, we were very lucky to get him. The dolphins offered him something in the ballpark of 9mil, but he took our offer of 5mil because he wanted to stay in the bay area.
> 
> Oh, and Patrick Willis is a fucking beast. Id be scared to run up the middle if I was an RB playing against the niners.



Its gonna be interesting, he broke tebows records and out performed newton in a few areas last year. Its gonna be interesting to see how he does in the NFL. And just you said, i dont see a damn thing positive in Alex Smith, im sorry

Harbough isnt an idiot, hes not gonna leave a good situation to go rot in miami, no freakin way lol


----------



## axl blaze

I still think Troy Smith > Alex Smith

but my co-worker, a Niners fan, disregards this vehemently


----------



## Care

Troy Smith had some flashes last year. The Denver defense made him look like Mike Vick, but I dont see either of the Smiths having a good enough year to make the playoffs.


----------



## 23536

235360287471352662 said:


> I'm starting to want Favre.  I mean, why not?



This may actually happen!  Breaking news:


----------



## NeighborMike

49ers just got braylon edwards


----------



## Care

^ wewt... we soooo needed another reciever.... maybe he and crabtree can make smith look ok for once.


----------



## NeighborMike

Care said:


> ^ wewt... we soooo needed another reciever.... maybe he and crabtree can make smith look ok for once.



well your solid with two WR's and your TE whos name i dont remember at this moment
now you just need a QB, for your sake i hope these guys make him look good


call me super crazy but david carr played for a good team I think he would do fine


----------



## axl blaze

Braylon Edwards SUX


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> Braylon Edwards SUX



you really think so?
i think hes a legit second option


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> Braylon Edwards SUX


 
I agree with this sentiment. He reminds me of a slightly better Chris Chambers, who tormented us Dolphins fans for years with his versatility and skill in every single aspect of receiving, except actually catching the damn ball. Guys like that are the most frustrating, because you can see they can do everything else, they are all world talents, but you simply cannot rely on them to make the most important plays in clutch moments. They will let you down when it matters most, nine times out of ten, and yet franchises tend to stick with them for a while just to see what kind of talent they become, instead of cutting their losses.


----------



## axl blaze

he drops way too many balls for me take him as a serious threat. he does have a nice athletic type of skill set, though


----------



## qbjb24

Well I'm from MI sound I'm very familiar with Mr Edwards. If you need an amazing catch down the field over two defenders acrobatic style? He makes that play 9 outta 10 times. HOWEVER, if you need a simple 7 yard out for a first on 3rd and 6 forget about it. Hes about 50% on those plays and you can't count on that. He's def a diva and is already planning his post fb career in media or movies or whatever. He has personality so hell do fine as far as that goes. I see him as a poor man's keyshawn mixed with a roy williams. 
I wouldn't take him.


----------



## Care

I actually go to Fresno State (where David Carr played). The one time Carr got playing time last year he threw a game away to the lowly panthers....so i dunno how hot am on him. Its funny The niners have 2 #1 overall draft picks at the quarterback position and theyre both crap. And yes Vernon Davis is arguably the best tight end in the league. 

And I think Braylon Edwards will work nicely with the niners, hes better then josh morgan or whatever other scrub they have playing receiver besides Crabtree. I honestly feel bad for Crabtree being such a talented receiver drafted into such an anemic offense.

Also, I think that most if not all of the NFC west teams are going to be contenders this year. The seahawks have a new qb in jackson, which is an improvement on hasselbeck IMO. They also have pete carrol as their coach, who I am a huge fan of. The rams are on the rise no question with one of the best young quarterbacks in the league, a beast RB and a solid def. And the cardianlas have the Kolb/Fitzgerald combo on offense which could potentially turn them around and revive some of that Kurt Warner glory, although with cromartie gone their defense is going to be even more suspect.

At least it isnt the joke it was last year where the rams were like 2-14 and the seahawks and cardinals had very little going for them.


----------



## qbjb24

Actually last year the 7-9 seahawks made the playoffs and the rams had a nice year with a rookie quarterback. It came to the last week and the rams had an opportunity to get in. Even tho it was a 7-9 team that division is always up in the air.


----------



## Care

^ Yea Im aware of that but I dont think anyone can argue that the hawks actually deserved to get into the playoffs with really great teams like the bucs and the giants not even making the postseason, let alone play the defending champs at home. The division was historically bad last year. I do give Bradford and the rams their props for turning a 2-14 team around though.


----------



## NeighborMike

Care said:


> ^ Yea Im aware of that but I dont think anyone can argue that the hawks actually deserved to get into the playoffs with really great teams like the bucs and the giants not even making the postseason, let alone play the defending champs at home. The division was historically bad last year. I do give Bradford and the rams their props for turning a 2-14 team around though.



As a giants fan ill admit I was pissed

But despite the 7-9 record, do you feel its at least to give them credit for the fact they did their job and won the division?


----------



## Care

^I like that they have made moves to better themselves this year, (sidney rice, tavaris jackson ect are all big moves) and ive already said I really like pete carrol as a coach. But just judging them based on their performance last year (some really really bad losses, and basically getting into the playoffs on a secondary rule that broke the tie between them and the rams) as someone who likes to see good teams compete it was disappointing to me that they made the playoffs, and an embarrassment to the division. Plus I wanted to see Bradford in the playoffs. They did beat the saints, but the hawks are really only good at home and I didnt see them going anywhere once they left home.

So basically, no, I think they were a sub par team that got lucky last year.


----------



## axl blaze

breaking news: LA has okay'd and is streamlining the plan to have an NFL football team at home


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> breaking news: LA has okay'd and is streamlining the plan to have an NFL football team at home



i saw that

who are they gonna get you think? Is everyone still talking the Rams?


----------



## axl blaze

I heard that San Diego might jump the ship... or it could be a whole new entity. it's very tough to see at this point

I realize that LA isn't the best NFL market, but they do need some sort of branding there. plus, I imagine they're going to have at least three Super Bowls at LA in the next decade due to this decision (and who can blame the NFL? do we really need a SB in Jacksonville?)


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> I heard that San Diego might jump the ship... or it could be a whole new entity. it's very tough to see at this point
> 
> I realize that LA isn't the best NFL market, but they do need some sort of branding there. plus, I imagine they're going to have at least three Super Bowls at LA in the next decade due to this decision (and who can blame the NFL? do we really need a SB in Jacksonville?)



The chargers? Whats wrong with san diego?
Yeah LA is a huge market it would do good for the city and league for sure. 

Is magic johnson tied to this at all?


----------



## Care

LA is a fantastic football market, they've just never had a legit stadium. Its a city that supports multiple basketball(kinda) and baseball teams. I know the jags were talking about moving to LA... kinda sucks for the fans of small market teams. I dont see the chargers moving to LA tbph.


----------



## Methadone84

Falcons = Superbowl


----------



## axl blaze

Methadone84 said:


> Falcons = Superbowl



while the Falcons are up there, I think that they need to work on their defense a bit more to be a SB-ready product. their offense is legit though



Care said:


> LA is a fantastic football market, they've just never had a legit stadium. Its a city that supports multiple basketball(kinda) and baseball teams. I know the jags were talking about moving to LA... kinda sucks for the fans of small market teams. I dont see the chargers moving to LA tbph.



I wouldn't say LA is a fantastic market... though I would say LA is a good market

and I wouldn't say the NFL kinda sucks for small-market teams. this isn't the NBA we're talking about. need I remind that last year's SB was Green Bay VS Pittsburgh... one small market team VS a medium market team (or small, depending how you look at it I suppose)

I think I follow your opinion when I hear people say that LA shouldn't have an NFL team just because they are not Philadelphia, Baltimore, etc - meaning bigger cities with a great football market on the East Coast

people forget that every Saturday there are 90, 000 fans at the Coliseum rooting for the Trojans. LA also heavily favors baskety-hoops when you see UCLA, the Lakers, and Blake Griffin. however, LA hurts in the market race because half of the population have to be non-American. I doubt their extensive second-generation (even) Mexican population care much for "that other futbol"

however, this doesn't mean that the NFL should not have a product in LA. the NFL can survive without branding LA, but for them not to have a brand in one of the top American cities is ridiculous


----------



## Methadone84

their D is fine. It had 1 bad game last year that just so happened to be the playoff game.


----------



## axl blaze

Methadone84 said:


> their D is fine. It had 1 bad game last year that just so happened to be the playoff game.



eh, I think that their pass-rush is pretty weak. but to each their own

I feel you on the one bad game. for the most part, my Steelers had only one bad game, and that was also against the GB Packers and Aaron Rogers


----------



## Kenickie

holy shit I'm about to cum I've got such ladywood just waiting to see some men in tightpants again

the national nightmare is finally over


----------



## Care

@ axl I meant that it sucks for small market fans like the jags that have to worry about their team getting poached by LA. One great thing about the NFL is the relative parity of the nature of the sport and the teams in general, as you said.

But I disagree with the notion that LA isnt a great market for football. I know a few 2nd generation mexican immigrants in LA and none of them watch soccer, and they are all completely Americanized. The raiders and rams actually still have a relatively big following in LA to this day. I predict that if a team moves or gets created in LA it will be one of the most successful new franchises in NFL history.


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> eh, I think that their pass-rush is pretty weak. but to each their own
> 
> I feel you on the one bad game. for the most part, my Steelers had only one bad game, and that was also against the GB Packers and Aaron Rogers



well John Abraham is a beast n now we got some help with Ray Edwards.


----------



## Care

^ yea I agree the falcons are a force, even in a division with the bucs and the saints I still like them to make it to the superbowl this year.


----------



## Pegasus

They should move the Browns to LA.  I really just want to see a team called the Los Angeles Browns.


----------



## qbjb24

Los Angeles is the number 2 market in the country. Let's not forget the last owner who had a team in L.A. No wonder that didn't work well. If they get a decent owner that could be the most desirable place to play in the near future since a lot of these guys like to hit hollywood post career anyhow.

If I had to pick I'd get rid of J-Ville(sorry florida) miami and tampa rep florida just fine. But the chargers make sense cause iz not a cross country move for a team and fan base. The chargers are an ok small market but they dont sell out like they should and they have/had some exciting players.


----------



## cj

Whooo its back watching the chargers and seahawks game right now. I have alot of love for Tavaris Jackson he played college near where I live and I feel like he never got a real shot in minnesota so I hope he succeeds and proves what an idiot brad childress is. But anyway I am glad its football season again.


----------



## NeighborMike

crimsonjunk said:


> Whooo its back watching the chargers and seahawks game right now. I have alot of love for Tavaris Jackson he played college near where I live and I feel like he never got a real shot in minnesota so I hope he succeeds and proves what an idiot brad childress is. But anyway I am glad its football season again.



id like to see him do well too, when I see a guy constantly getting thrown under the bus you start to feel for them sometimes


----------



## Care

^ same, i think athletic QBs like him are more fun to watch than pure passers.


----------



## Methadone84

JULIO is making his debut! in 30 mins


----------



## NeighborMike

Care said:


> ^ same, i think athletic QBs like him are more fun to watch than pure passers.



i agree for sure
its funny so many people give mobile unorthodox QB's no love but I dare you to find me a person who doesnt like steve young, or at least recognize how great he was


----------



## Methadone84

wow julio jones is BEASTLY after the catch.


----------



## NeighborMike

Methadone84 said:


> wow julio jones is BEASTLY after the catch.



lol u didnt watch this man in college?


----------



## Methadone84

NeighborMike said:


> lol u didnt watch this man in college?



im just really excited about him playing for falcons


----------



## NeighborMike

Methadone84 said:


> im just really excited about him playing for falcons



ahhhh i dont blame you man

you have  two #1 receivers and a pro bowl QB you guys are gonna be strong for sure

im a giants fan so im taking the roll of the spectator this year


----------



## Care

Ugh, just got done watching the 49ers preseason game.

It doesnt even really bother me that they failed to score a touchdown. What bothers me is that out of the three  passes I saw Kapernick make that actually took some decision making he threw into coverage every time, 2 of them turned into picks.

I realize he's a rookie and that he hasn't had much time to learn the ropes with the lockout, but I was still hoping to see some good stuff from him and he didnt deliver.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm so happy that there is football, and in a great mood. but not all is well in NFL-land. here are to debilitating cons I see for pro football this year:

the kickoff point being moved to the 35 yard line. what a joke! this takes so much fun out of the game. we will no longer see fabulous kick returns for a TD, those days of Josh Cribbs earning his millions by simply returning the ball is over - because there will be no more returns. now most kickers will be able to boot it in the end zone, for a touch-back on the 20 yard line. the Steelers are right, the NFL is getting soft, the company claims that too many players are getting injured, or concussed, for dangerous kick offs. first no more two-a-days and now no more this??

my second gripe with the NFL is not letting Terrelle Pryor in the supplemental (additional last rounds) draft. I know they are "sending a message," that one can't just bastardize their last year in college and make it in the pros, but I feel like they are sending a decent NFL career in the toilet. I'm not saying that TP is the best guy in the world, hell I'm a Buckeyes fan, but I feel like the NFL should give this man a chance

now that I've got that off my chest - ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBAW!!


----------



## Methadone84

yeah i hate how NFL is getting all these dumb new rules.

I still think you should be allowed to do helmet to helmet hits. EVERYONE in the NFL knows of the consequences that could happen.


----------



## Methadone84

Look at this hit by Dunta Robinson BEAST.

When i saw this live I was soooo fuckin pumped up im still happy he did it even though it gave the eagles a 1st down on third down. It was totally worth it. Just watching it now pumps me up!

Also it wasnt even a helmet to helmet dumb refs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqgyXVtihsA


----------



## Methadone84

also this. I love drilling the eagles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzSoc8gXj9o


----------



## Care

^ also watched that live, and was pretty horrified TBH. Jackson is one of the most exiting players in the league to watch because of his big play potential, he gets paid SHIT, and he has to deal with the possibility of getting destroyed by corners and safeties that are 50 pounds heavier than him. I dislike most of the pussification of football, but the one rule I agree with is no helmet to helmet against a defenseless receiver.

If I were Desean Jackson, and there was no rule against helmet to helmet, I wouldnt run routes across the middle with everything I have, because hits like that have the potential to end a career.


----------



## cj

This kickoff rule is pointless mine as well just give teams the ball on the 20 yard line after a score. a full 75 percent off kickoffs resulted in a touchback in week one the preseason and then you have to figure that some teams were purposely kicking short to get a look at special teams players in game conditions. I think that this rule is a bridge to completely abolishing kickoffs in the next few seasons.


----------



## Methadone84

crimsonjunk said:


> This kickoff rule is pointless mine as well just give teams the ball on the 20 yard line after a score. a full 75 percent off kickoffs resulted in a touchback in week one the preseason and then you have to figure that some teams were purposely kicking short to get a look at special teams players in game conditions. I think that this rule is a bridge to completely abolishing kickoffs in the next few seasons.



Goodell is trying to turn Football into fairy dancing


----------



## ambigroove

I thought there was nothing wrong with that hit on ocho cinco.   Its like they are supposed to give the receiver a better chance to catch the ball rather than knock them away from it with a perfectly timed hit.    The kick off rule is horrible and makes the game boring.  Because of that rule i actually expect scoring to be lower this year.  I could not stand the announcers in the Steelers/Philly game spreading the NFL propaganda saying how the NFL ratings are dependent on all the high scoring and passes.  I really dont understand why the NFL (Roger Goodell) does what it thinks is right and tries to pass it off as "what the fans want" when it blatantly is not. 

Anyway.  As a Steeler fan I dont think the steelers are going to have much problem taking their division.  They are looking to actually be better than last season and the other 3 teams (browns, bengals, ravens.are probably going to be worse.  Well the browns might be better than last year but nowhere near a threat.


----------



## Kenickie

Vick didn't look too good last night. He threw it up way too early and got picked off like what, three times? 

I don't remember much about that game because I got totally wasted.


----------



## cj

^^^
The Eagles looked awful last night on both sides of the ball. They couldnt stop the run and the secondary just seemed lost I know its early but they have alot of work to do.


----------



## ChickenScratch

just scored tickets for the Sunday night eagles/falcons game.

second game of the season.

i can't wait to get hammered and scream at falcons fans that are pulling for the eagles just because they're vick supporters.


----------



## Methadone84

ChickenScratch said:


> just scored tickets for the Sunday night eagles/falcons game.
> 
> second game of the season.
> 
> i can't wait to get hammered and scream at falcons fans that are pulling for the eagles just because they're vick supporters.



Wait you a Falcons fan? Falcons SUPERBOWL


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> just scored tickets for the Sunday night eagles/falcons game.
> 
> second game of the season.
> 
> i can't wait to get hammered and scream at falcons fans that are pulling for the eagles just because they're vick supporters.




taaaake meeeeeeeeee wiiiiiiith youuuuuuuuu!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Methadone84 said:


> Wait you a Falcons fan? Falcons SUPERBOWL



you damn right, kid.  me and pander both are.

pander, i would.  but i have to go with work faggots.  club level / 50 yard line.  BEYOTCH!

let's pick another game to go to.  i'd love to go with you and ken to the saints game so we could yell at ken the whole time for being a horrible aints fan.


----------



## Methadone84

ChickenScratch said:


> you damn right, kid.  me and pander both are.
> 
> pander, i would.  but i have to go with work faggots.  club level / 50 yard line.  BEYOTCH!
> 
> let's pick another game to go to.  i'd love to go with you and ken to the saints game so we could yell at ken the whole time for being a horrible aints fan.



im Falcons fan too. not a bandwagon fan either i liked them my whole life watch every single game for over 10 years. my 84 actually stands for Roddy fuckin White.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Methadone84 said:


> my 84 actually stands for Roddy fuckin White.


 

I'm sure he would be very proud of that endorsement, *Methadone*84


My Dolphins didn't look half bad tonight. Given, it was against the Panthers, who will be the worst team in the league for years to come (Cam Newton at number #1 would go down as the worst of all time if not for Jamarcus) but Henne actually impressed me for once. And Bush looks like he is actually ready to put in work. Hopefully the Dolphins continue to utilize him once the real games begin. 


The biggest what the fuck moment of the night has to be John Beck going 14-17. Seriously, what the fuck is going on? When he played for the Phins, he looked like he didn't belong in the league. I'm guessing it was a lucky night, but even so, it displays some actual skill on his part. Wow, wish he could have shown that kind of spark earlier. Dick.


----------



## Methadone84

3 said:


> I'm sure he would be very proud of that endorsement, *Methadone*84
> 
> 
> My Dolphins didn't look half bad tonight. Given, it was against the Panthers, who will be the worst team in the league for years to come (Cam Newton at number #1 would go down as the worst of all time if not for Jamarcus) but Henne actually impressed me for once. And Bush looks like he is actually ready to put in work. Hopefully the Dolphins continue to utilize him once the real games begin.
> 
> 
> The biggest what the fuck moment of the night has to be John Beck going 14-17. Seriously, what the fuck is going on? When he played for the Phins, he looked like he didn't belong in the league. I'm guessing it was a lucky night, but even so, it displays some actual skill on his part. Wow, wish he could have shown that kind of spark earlier. Dick.



Redskins could be a surprise team this year. Eagles are sooo overated right now and redskins flying under the radar.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Methadone84 said:


> Redskins could be a surprise team this year. Eagles are sooo overated right now and redskins flying under the radar.


 

I hope the Eagles fail. They used to be my second favorite team behind Miami because I have family in Philly. But they picked up Vick, and I have nothing but hatred for them. 


There are two public individuals who are on my kill on sight list: Mike Vick and Nevin Shapiro.


----------



## Methadone84

3 said:


> I hope the Eagles fail. They used to be my second favorite team behind Miami because I have family in Philly. But they picked up Vick, and I have nothing but hatred for them.
> 
> 
> There are two public individuals who are on my kill on sight list: Mike Vick and Nevin Shapiro.


liviing in Philly myself talking football with eagles fans they can really get annoying. Falcons vs. Eagles game is gonna be scary cuz if Falcons lose im gonna hear so much crap.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Methadone84 said:


> liviing in Philly myself talking football with eagles fans they can really get annoying. Falcons vs. Eagles game is gonna be scary cuz if Falcons lose im gonna hear so much crap.


 
Yeah, my family up there is pretty condescending about my Dolphins considering how much respect I give them for their Eagles. And I'm family, I can only imagine how they would treat enemies. 

I'm going up to Philly soon, apparently. I'm not sure when, but I have to visit my dying grandfather eventually. The part of my family that moved to Miami isn't viewed as kindly as it used to be after my retarded mom got caught trying to use her cousin to smuggle large quantities of benzos through the mail back into Miami, without their knowledge. 

I'm hoping to do some heroin up there, it isn't even worth the hassle down here, but if I can secure a rental car I'm weighing my options between hitting up either North Philly, South Philly, or taking the trip to whatever place in Jersey supposedly has the fire at the moment. I hope some of my family members have turned junkie (strong possibility) so that I don't have to navigate on my own, but if I have to then so be it.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i'd love to go with you and ken to the saints game so we could yell at ken the whole time for being a horrible aints fan.



oh bite me, chickenshit.



lets try though.


----------



## Pander Bear

to hear chickenscratch yell, first he has to man up and actually schedule a playdate with us. I think you're safe, my lurve.


----------



## melange

THAT TIME OF THEe YEAR AGAIN BOYS

GO DALLAS COWBOYS


----------



## Pander Bear

rrrrrr, nah. Fuck "America's team"


----------



## Care

Yea Vick looked bad vs the steelers, but preseason is really a whole different ball of wax compared to the regular season for starting skill position players. Mark my words, if Vick stays healthy he will tear it up this season.

Anyone else hear about the shooting that happened after the 49'ers /raiders game? /facepalm..... no class drunken idiots........


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> Vick didn't look too good last night. He threw it up way too early and got picked off like what, three times?
> 
> I don't remember much about that game because I got totally wasted.



that's what happens when over-hyped teams and players try to mess with the *PITTSBURGH STEELERS STEEL CURTAIN DEFENSE!*

men and boys, men and boys. it looked like Troy Polamalu could have made three more interceptions. the Steelers defense look to be especially nasty this year, watch out Cheatriots! I love hard-hitting defense. sometimes I'd rather see Pittsburgh play on D than on O, contrary to the viewing habits of most NFL fans and their respective teams


----------



## Busty St Clare

Sometimes I think we are cut from the same cloth Axl. I really enjoy grind em out low scoring games if it means the winner is decided by the last one standing. Watching two teams go at it a point a minute feels like a fucking pajama party .


----------



## melange

Pander Bear said:


> rrrrrr, nah. Fuck "America's team"




fuck your team


I always love cowboys hate


----------



## melange

I hate the eagles 

they are like the new oakland raiders

every dumb thug loves them


----------



## Care

The teams I love to hate in the NFL, in order.

1 Cowgirls
2 Jets
3 Raiders


----------



## Methadone84

Teams i love to hate in order:

1. Saints
2. Eagles
3. Packers
4. Bears
5. Bucs
6. Panthers


----------



## Kenickie

I don't usually hate NFL teams, I'm either pitying them or rooting for them.


----------



## alasdairm

hating a sporting team seems like a huge waste of emotion to me...

alasdair


----------



## Care

Rivalries are part of what makes watching sports fun for me. Im only really a fan of one team, but if I can root against other teams then it makes watching random games more fun.

And methadone84, hating the panthers? Thats like picking on the kid at school in a wheelchair.....


----------



## Kenickie

I guess there is an ATL NO rivilary? I had no fucking idea. No one in NO has any particular hate for ATL. We've got too many REAL baddies (FEMA? BP? Nagin? Saban?) to worry about the Falcons. Anyway, isn't ATL the city too busy to hate?


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> Rivalries are part of what makes watching sports fun for me. Im only really a fan of one team, but if I can root against other teams then it makes watching random games more fun.
> 
> And methadone84, hating the panthers? Thats like picking on the kid at school in a wheelchair.....



lol

I hate everyone in our division. but its not like i started hating them now they were good at 1 point.


----------



## NeighborMike

the Giants are done already, our entire secondary is done and we havnt played a game yet


----------



## Care

^ Thats half the reason I play fantasy football... cause my real team is dogshit and it gives me a reason to be into football even if my team starts the year 0-5


----------



## Hypnotik1

Kenickie said:


> I guess there is an ATL NO rivilary? I had no fucking idea. No one in NO has any particular hate for ATL. We've got too many REAL baddies (FEMA? BP? Nagin? Saban?) to worry about the Falcons. Anyway, isn't ATL the city too busy to hate?


 
I think ATL is so busy they forgot they had a team.....at least it felt that way when i was there :/


----------



## Pander Bear

That's why we have those commercials with Samuel Jackson to remind us every fall to rise up and shell out too much money for tickets. 


As for rivalries— falcons fans hate the Eagles, and that stretches back long before they picked up Vick, a player most falcons fans would begrudge a second chance, even if they don't like him. As for NFC South rivals, Saints Hate strikes me as a new invention, since the saints and falcons have only recently gotten relevant. Buc's hate seems institutionalized, though. At any rate, it doesn't approach how Atlantans view their own college teams, and the college teams of their neighbors.


----------



## BluffBoy

Gonna be a fun Sunday Night game week 2! Vicks first return to the Dome.


----------



## Methadone84

BluffBoy said:


> Gonna be a fun Sunday Night game week 2! Vicks first return to the Dome.



If Falcons dont win that 1 I will kill myself. nah jk but seriously for some reason Andy Reid just knows how to beat us. and when they do i hear shit since i live in Philly.


----------



## Pander Bear

ditto.


----------



## Methadone84

this year i think we'll beat them though. Eagles are so overhyped. They have the worst 3 starting LBs in the league and we will be able to exploit it.


----------



## axl blaze

Busty St Clare said:


> Sometimes I think we are cut from the same cloth Axl. I really enjoy grind em out low scoring games if it means the winner is decided by the last one standing. Watching two teams go at it a point a minute feels like a fucking pajama party .



mah man! if you could only come up here for beer and chicken wings and Steelers footbaw - and if I could only come down there for Fosters and shrimp-on-the-barbie and All-Blacks

wow, it sounds so crazy to hear that NO VS ATL is a new thing, or not maybe a huge thing. considering the impressive weight Southern college ball carries. but I do suppose NO was a joke in footbaw for 90 percent of their existence (even Ditka fucked up there lol) and ATL has always been teetering on bad-to-okay

one of the reasons I love the Steelers so much is their genius off-season moves. you will NEVER see them pick up a billion-dollar player a la the Eagles in free agency. they draft talent and they work on the talent, let them go if they're too much money or pain, and franchise them if they are worth it

Lawrence Timmons (Pitt LB from FSU) - franchised with millions - this has been perhaps the most underrated defensive player in the history of the NFL the last three years. watch out for a big year from him
LaMarr Woodley (Pitt LB from Mich) - franchised with millions - perhaps the best thing to come out of Michigan. he plays next to Timmons, is a year older, and gets a little more recognition
Troy Pawandmaulu - (do I really need to say anything? the most explosive player in the game, one of my favorite players of all-time, and a fellow Macedonian Orthodox practicing fella. I hope in 100 years, he dies in Pittsburgh, as a defensive coordinator) 

sorry just had to gush about these three recent off-season moves


----------



## axl blaze

oh and thanks ESPN for White Michael Vick






lololol


----------



## undead

^ Hahaha... that's pretty rad.

Can I also claim to be cut from the same cloth as you lot!? I'm a fan of the heavy, hard hitting, wars on grass. I've never been a big fan of the high scoring games. That said, I do LOVE the explosive offensive players like DeSean Jackson, Andre Johnson, Chris Johnson, Michael Vick, etc. but one of the things that I love about Cleveland Browns football is it's (as you say) grind it out, blue collar, tooth and nail appeal. Yeah it's been a bit of a farce for years now, but the Cleveland way (when they're on their game) is just plain old fashioned, hard nosed football. The city is ecstatic to have Peyton Hillis around because if he continues to play like he did last year, he trucks guys, runs the ball right down their fucking throats, and does it like an honest goon. He's blue collar as hell, not bigger than the city he plays in, and leaves it all on the field (including the ball sometimes, yeah, but that's besides the point). Now with Colt McCoy, the good ole boy at the helm... we've got someone pitchin the pigskin with a chip on his shoulder. People have been tellin him he's not big enough, not strong enough, etc... well hell, neither was Drew Brees. And I can't say enough about Greg Little. He's not been overly flashy up to this point yet, but he's a STRONG wide out. I think he'll be pretty damn good once he gets settle in.

Our offensive line is pretty damn solid, and we just signed Joe Thomas to another 7 years. Fuckin RIGHT! Plus our secondary... they're young, but Joe Haden can downright play and once TJ Ward gets acclimated to the NFL, more so than he already seemed to last year, he's gonna be a scary dude. Anybody remember the lick he put on Jordan Shipley last year?

The Browns may not make the playoffs yet this year, but they're on the right path. And truth be told... I wouldn't be entirely surprised if they DID make the playoffs (though I'm not expecting it). They have a fairly favorable schedule for the first half of the year. By that time, I'd expect them to be pretty used to playin together. I'm pretty excited for the way the team's looking in the future. Holmgren and Heckert are definitely going in the right direction.


----------



## Kenickie

it sounds like you guys are describing southern football. i mean, when you're not describing boring football (blue collar? you mean Ohio State?) or dysfunctional as all hell football (Browns?) grinding, stifling defensive game is SEC all day everyday, like Nick Fairley and his holdup of Oregon during The Game. No, we're not going to let you score at the goal line, gotta punt, OH WAIT, blocked punt, oooo what SAFETY. deal with it.


----------



## undead

Ohio State is (was) definitely not blue collar. Jim Tressell didn't coach blue collar football, he coached conservative ass, don't ram the ball down the opponents throat football.


----------



## Kenickie

Pittsburgh sucks because they play 20 year old techno in their stadium.

okay. tOSU doesn't play bluecollar football, they play boring football.


----------



## undead

True dat.

And what songs does Pittsburgh play? Zombie Nation? Sandstorm? Cotton Eye Joe?


----------



## Pander Bear

sandstorm


----------



## undead

God. I knew it had to be one of those... but why that one?


----------



## Pander Bear

ask the stillers ownership


----------



## Busty St Clare

I fucking love that song. It reminds me of grinding sweaty, half naked women .

I bet Big Ben requested it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

there is a whole lot of falcon n00b in here, ken and pander, i'm looking at you.

even if we were fighting for last place in the NFC South, falcon/saints has always been a big rivalry.

i hate the saints with every bit of my being.  the only other sports team i hate worse is everything UGA.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> there is a whole lot of falcon n00b in here, ken and pander, i'm looking at you.
> 
> even if we were fighting for last place in the NFC South, falcon/saints has always been a big rivalry.
> 
> i hate the saints with every bit of my being.  the only other sports team i hate worse is everything UGA.


 
I guess I just come from a family with warm feelings towards the big easy. We do hate cretinous tennessee vols fans, though.


----------



## axl blaze

Jim Tressel did bring some conservative kewl to the table... but eh, I've always been a bit more fan of the in your face type of coaching style. when I see footage of Woody Hayes tackling that opposing Fuck Clemson player in the 1978 Gator Bowl, I still get pretty jammed up over here. Jim Tressel's nicety coaching style was only digestible because he won 9 times out of 10

PNC Park better be blasting "Black and Yellow" when I'm there in Nov. 6th for that second Ravens game, that's all I have to say

what a grand football mecca PNC Park is. can I just reiterate how much I hate domed stadiums? this is footbaw, not track. real men weather the elements. domed stadiums make me puke

I do agree with undead, I think that the Browns are getting closer to a winning football team. too bad they play in the AFC North, as it is no easy task withstanding Baltimore and Pittsburgh twice each in a year. if they were in the NFC West, they would win the division more often than not. they have a good run game now in Hillis (however long he lasts is another question, tho) and solid coaching and ownership (which really is the keystone concerning NFL franchise success imo), that they are on the up and up. I will be happy to see Cleveland whip on Cinci this year, truth


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Looking forward to the Rams taking the next step and making it to the playoffs.  Have upgraded the offense and defense pretty nicely.  Many more receiving weapons on offense (including a nice big tight end of the type which Bradford loves to use), and a backup for Jackson.


----------



## melange

my most prized possession


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, my hate for the Aints has nothing to do with Nola.  I fucking love Nola.  I just HATE their football team. 

how bout Vick?  6 years, $100 MM.


----------



## Pander Bear

it'd be nice if they got a trophy out of that deal— but they wont.


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> how bout Vick?  6 years, $100 MM.



Yea, they wouldnt even give jackson a deal, and they give vick a huge contract like that.......


----------



## Tommyboy

Looks like both the Giants and Jets will suck this year.  Man, was that game ugly.  

Giants couldn't do anything in the red zone, and the Jets could barely do anything against a Giants secondary that barely exists.  Actually, Giants still have Rolle, Ross, Philips, and Webster in their secondary, but if any of them get hurt, it is really over.


----------



## Care

^ I usually find jets games really boring to watch. Im definitely not in the "its exiting to watch a 0-3 football game in the fourth quarter" type.


----------



## Tommyboy

I agree.  The only game of theirs that I enjoyed was their 34-38 loss to the Bears last year.  

Sanchez is too little, too late.


----------



## Pegasus

I think the Jets will be alright...


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I agree, but just _alright_ doesn't really cut it when they talk the way they do.


----------



## Kooter

I missed so much this offseason transactions, it blows monkey balls.  I didn't even know we traded Sproles, haha. Well, another year, another try to go all the way, and just like every year, I am going to predict, this is San Diego's year to go all the way. I have only been saying this for a few decades.


----------



## Methadone84

Falcons sign CB Kelvin Hayden. Great sign, this was the last weakness on our team, we needed a nickel CB badly. Chris Owens got torched in the playoff game vs packers left and right now we have a nickel CB that should be a starter on any team. Falcons superbowl


----------



## qbjb24

melange said:


> my most prized possession



thaz pretty dope. i have no allegiance to dallas or aikman but i always thought it would be cool to get aikman's throwback from the one year he played at ucla. just because how rare it would be and i like having stuff not everyone else has.


----------



## Pegasus

Tommyboy said:


> ^ I agree, but just _alright_ doesn't really cut it when they talk the way they do.



I should have used a better word than "alright"...  I think they'll have a winning record and make the playoffs most likely via Wild Card.  Patriots O-line got demolished by the Lions last game though, so I think they may even oust the Pats for the division spot.

Speaking of the Lions, I want to see them have a good season.  I think they have a good shot this season.  The Rams are another team I want to see do well and fell they have a good shot of doing so.  I like seeing college QBs I respect do well in the pros.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^I hope the Jets end up sucking this year. And the Pats. I need my Dolphins to be relevant again. 


Honestly, I believe the Jets and Phins are about as good as each other, but the Patriots are clearly better than both until Brady retires. Henne and Sanchez are both average QB's in a QB driven league.


----------



## Care

^ Nothing about the dolphins really stands out to me as above average. Their offence is sporadic at best and their defense is just OK. Some good players (Marshall is such a beast) but like many middle of the road teams in the NFL they never really impress me to the point where I would consider them a respect worthy team. Maybe its their coaching, or maybe they are missing some key positions (other than QB) that im not aware of, but I would bet 100 to 1 against the dolphins winning the SB this year, mainly because of the division they play in.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> ^ Nothing about the dolphins really stands out to me as above average. Their offence is sporadic at best and their defense is just OK. Some good players (Marshall is such a beast) but like many middle of the road teams in the NFL they never really impress me to the point where I would consider them a respect worthy team. Maybe its their coaching, or maybe they are missing some key positions (other than QB) that im not aware of, but I would bet 100 to 1 against the dolphins winning the SB this year, mainly because of the division they play in.


 
Actually, the defense is very impressive. It was number 6 in the league last year, and that was with having to face the Patriots two times. It is very young and only getting better. The defense is impressive, and I believe that we would be a surefire playoff team if we played in a different division. The only thing us fans can hope for is that Henne gets a lot better. The third year as a starter is when things begin to click, so it remains a possibility, but it is doubtful. 

Small tidbit: Henne and Sanchez are essentially equals as quarterbacks, according to those who watch the film. Sanchez got very luck on a few throws that absolutely should have been picks, and Henne was very unlucky, but both are considered average. I can't remember the source, I read it in the Miami Herald months ago, but it was one I give credit to (I give credit to pretty much any person or organization that actually watches film and doesn't judge players based on hype, so my standards aren't _that_ high).


----------



## Methadone84

henne looked terrible against Falcons in week 1 preseason. I think they should start Matt Moore over him.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Methadone84 said:


> henne looked terrible against Falcons in week 1 preseason. I think they should start Matt Moore over him.


 
He looked really good against Tampa Bay and Carolina, however. Better than he ever has, in fact. Matt Moore has looked consistently terrible. Either Henne has improved, or we are fucked. Even if he improves I'm pretty sure we are fucked (I don't think 10-6 will get us into the playoffs this year, and that is honestly my best projection. We won't do any worse than 7-9, but my prediction for the season is 9-7, unless Henne really improves, and I'm not getting all optimistic after two preseason games).


----------



## melange

the dolphins kicked our fucking ass man

that's ok, I'm neutral with the dolphins still sucks tho


----------



## Care

The Dolphins defense has good games and bad games. I guess I just remember them getting torched by the bills, lions and patriots late last season.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> The Dolphins defense has good games and bad games. I guess I just remember them getting torched by the bills, lions and patriots late last season.


 

The defense is outstanding as far as talent, but still young and prone to error. It will be better this year. 

The problem is, The Dolphins have been in such a clusterfuck at the QB position for so many years that I don't think having the #1 defense in the league would get us much further than the first round of the playoffs. Dan Marino left a curse on us, or something.


----------



## axl blaze

just cuz I'm bored and want to talk - I remember the days when the Steelers had jokes as QBs. having a spectacular defense can usually be good enough to get your team into the Conference Championship, and maybe at best a Super Bowl berth (Baltimore Ravens last decade notwithstanding - that defense was AMAZING). don't expect to get much further than that. just ask the Chicago Bears lately


----------



## Pegasus

The problem is that defense at its best can only limit the amount of scoring that the other team does, which cannot cause a win without an offensive performance.  The offense at its best can run up the score, which can actually cause a win on its own.  Don't get me wrong, defense is extremely important and I love defensive football, but a team with a strong offense and weak defense is generally going to win more games than a weak offense with a strong defense simply because they have the ability to score.


----------



## Care

> Dan Marino left a curse on us, or something.



As a niner fan, believe me, I feel your pain.

Alex Smith looked really sharp vs the chargers first team defense in the 9ers final preseason game of the year. This is obviously just a thing he does every now and then to tease the fans into thinking he could be a decent QB, but still worth noting. Im expecting him to do well at home against the seahawks in the opener too. The real tests will come when they go on the road and face teams that are worth a shit, at which time he will inevitably crash and burn like he always does.


----------



## axl blaze

hmm. I'm inclined to argue the opposite, that a team with a strong defense and a weak offense is better off than a team with a strong offense/weak defense. however, facing the facts, a team with a weak anything is inclined to have its Achilles' heel exposed in the brilliant play of the National Football League


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> hmm. I'm inclined to argue the opposite, that a team with a strong defense and a weak offense is better off than a team with a strong offense/weak defense. however, facing the facts, a team with a weak anything is inclined to have its Achilles' heel exposed in the brilliant play of the National Football League



While both are of nearly equal importance I would tend to disagree. Look at the patriots and colts over the last 10 or so years, both teams with average at best defenses and explosive offenses, lead by their quarterbacks. When a team can get ahead early in professional football it causes the other team to play a different more risky style that even the worst defenses can exploit. Basically it comes down to the quarterback position being incredibly important in football. If your quarterback plays a flawless game its really hard to lose, while defense can play amazingly and lose often if the offence gets shut down.

In a nutshell, I think their is a higher ceiling for offensive success in football than their is for the defense.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> As a niner fan, believe me, I feel your pain.
> 
> Alex Smith looked really sharp vs the chargers first team defense in the 9ers final preseason game of the year. This is obviously just a thing he does every now and then to tease the fans into thinking he could be a decent QB, but still worth noting. Im expecting him to do well at home against the seahawks in the opener too. The real tests will come when they go on the road and face teams that are worth a shit, at which time he will inevitably crash and burn like he always does.


 

Yeah, I've seen a lot of similarities between the Phins and 9ers over the years. Both teams have shitloads of talent, but are an average QB away from being contenders. It sucks, because both teams have elite players all over the place, but without a QB they are hopeless. At least Henne has a shot to become decent, as often times a light turns on in a players head during their third season in the rotation or starting (Henne is going into his 4th season, this is his third year of actual playing time) especially at QB, but I'm not holding out much hope for him. If I were a Niners fan, I would want Smith gone yesterday. He is irredeemably bad, and the team is still too good to get a top QB pick (no Andrew Luck for the 49ers). 

This is Henne's final shot to prove himself. It does happen on rare occasions (Drew Brees anyone?), but you cannot count on it. The Dolphins should have drafted a QB at some point this year. In fact, I believe that any team without a proven QB should save a lower round pick at the very least for one. While I agree with Axl that teams with strong defense have a better shot of doing some damage in the playoffs (look at the Jets, crappy offense but outstanding defense), left tackle and quarterback are the two determining positions in this league. To sustain success over a long period of time, a team absolutely needs a QB (I know the Ravens were cited, but they faded from actual championship contention for a long time after that Super Bowl), and a great left tackle to protect him. Those are the two most important and rare positions in the league. LT is easier to evaluate at the pro level, so elite LT's are almost always off the board by the time the middle of the pack teams make their pick, so unless there is a sure thing at QB like an Andrew Luck or Sam Bradford, it is essential to take the LT instead of the risky QB pick. 

Just to cite how important the left tackle position is, look no further than Mathew Stafford. This kid has the tools to be really good, but because the Lions have a total aversion to making the sensible pick (yeah, their defensive tackles will be the best in the league, and that is important, but they are not protecting their most important investment), he is likely to go the David Carr route, where a QB becomes too traumatized by the amount of hits he takes to improve. Additionally, not only do left tackles have to be around 6'6 310+ pounds with quick feet and the absolute correct hip proportion, they are expected to be at least as smart, if not smarter, than the quarterback himself. I know that tons of people on BL already know this, but casual fans do not realize just how intelligent you need to be to play offensive line in the NFL.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> While both are of nearly equal importance I would tend to disagree. Look at the patriots and colts over the last 10 or so years, both teams with average at best defenses and explosive offenses, lead by their quarterbacks. When a team can get ahead early in professional football it causes the other team to play a different more risky style that even the worst defenses can exploit. Basically it comes down to the quarterback position being incredibly important in football. If your quarterback plays a flawless game its really hard to lose, while defense can play amazingly and lose often if the offence gets shut down.
> 
> In a nutshell, I think their is a higher ceiling for offensive success in football than their is for the defense.



A completely offensive driven Super Bowl winning team is about as rare as a completely defensive one. The Rams are the last offensive team with weak defense I can think of, and the Ravens are the last defensive team with weak offense. One odd trend as of late is that while defense driven teams tend to have poorer regular seasons relative to the offensive juggernauts, the Colts and Pats have been consistently knocked out of the playoffs whenever the defense gets to below average levels. If we compare that to the Steelers, you find that defense is way more important. Most of their offensive players are overrated because they have won so much lately. Big Ben would be a bust if he played on a team with a weak defense. He is clutch as a motherfucker, but he is not capable of elite stats. I would rate him as good but not great. However, his flaws are masked by his miraculous ability to turn it on at the end of a close game and the elite Steeler defense, and he is a perfect fit for the team. Finding a good QB is hard enough, most QB's suck ass, so just being good is a great compliment.


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> team with a weak anything is inclined to have its Achilles' heel exposed in the brilliant play of the National Football League



I agree, there can't be an outright weakness.  

I really dislike teams that are all passing offenses like the Pats were and the Colts still are.  I'm more a fan of the running game, play action pass, and stout defenses.  I just notice that the teams like the Colts still do well even with mediocre defense just because they can score like crazy.


----------



## axl blaze

at least the Colts have a couple elite pass rushers. without them, it would be scary as to how bad their defense could be. I also think that their running game is better than most people give them credit for. but yeah, make no mistake, Peyton is that team. if he's out for four games they won't even win that division (Wildcard imo)

re: Big Ben. yeah, I'm not one of the crazies that think he is on par with Brady, Brees, or Manning. but other than those three, I wouldn't trade Big Ben for anybody. he has an arm, and he is clutch. shiiiit, Brees and Manning combined have just as much SB rings as Big Ben. I do realize that this is becase Pittsburgh is a solid organization throughout, with a spectacular defense - but I am very sold on Ben. if he wins another Super Bowl it would be very difficult to argue against him


----------



## Care

I hope Manning makes a complete recovery. Hes got a few good years left if he can stay healthy and I love watching him play football.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, the NFL needs players like Manning; as much as I have cringed when he was up against my team


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> hmm. I'm inclined to argue the opposite, that a team with a strong defense and a weak offense is better off than a team with a strong offense/weak defense. however, facing the facts, a team with a weak anything is inclined to have its Achilles' heel exposed in the brilliant play of the National Football League



I agree that a strong defense/weak offense is a better off than the strong offense/weak defense combo.  A strong defense can get you some points on turn overs, or at least some great field position.  The offense only has to be able to get into field position, and maybe eat the clock.  If a strong defense can at least keep the opposing team from scoring the first points, then the weak offense can run the ball/clock, and at least getting some field goals.

If you are breaking it down into teams going against each other having to be strong on one side of the ball, and weak on the other, the strong defense/weak offense will win.  The other teams strong offense will we offset by the opponents strong D, and won't score much.  The team with the weak offense will likely be able to put up more points on the weak D than the two strong parts.

Obviously most teams are more balanced, but this was just for the sake of argement.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Pegasus

^   Awesome


----------



## Care

Manning undergoes cervical fusion surgery Thursday, now out at least 2-3 months

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...t=AibxLpzkWbi._SixYFpR62M5nYcB?urn=nfl-wp6714

Sad . Who knows if he'll ever be the same superman he once was after all of this.


----------



## Methadone84

yeah, peyton imo was best QB of all time in his prime. He was always so fun to watch. This season wont be same without him


----------



## Methadone84

looks like Texans win 1st division and playoff appearance


----------



## axl blaze

I hate to overjoy for a player being injured... but I am overjoyed in the fact that my Steelers play the Colts in Week 3 (I believe), and Manning is for sure out for that one. looks like a "W" in the column for Pittsburgh


----------



## Methadone84

Falcons play Colts week 9 and i dont think he'll even be back then


----------



## Methadone84

"Hsu believes Manning could be back on the field in 12 weeks, give or take, with an aggressive rehab schedule."


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> I hate to overjoy for a player being injured... but I am overjoyed in the fact that my Steelers play the Colts in Week 3 (I believe), and Manning is for sure out for that one. looks like a "W" in the column for Pittsburgh



Peyton Manning is more than just a player, he is the best player of this generation and a stand up guy, not a diva like so many players are. He has carried his team hardcore over the past few years and not once has he uttered a word of complaint.

IMO the lockout hurt him more than anyone. He wasnt able to talk to his physical therapist during the lockout, and obviously that lack of attention has cost him. Probably not the best decision of his life to wait until the lockout was over to get help, but a tragedy none the less.

I really feel for the colts, their fans and football in general. And by the way, the ravens play the colts this year too.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this new kick off shit is fucking horrid.


----------



## Methadone84

them aints better lose. i hate the fudgepackers as well tho


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pretty good fucking game to kick the season off with.


----------



## ChickenScratch

da Aints made that pretty interesting. some serious high power shit on both teams, offensively speaking of course. 

but seriously, can we all agree that this new kick off thing is total horse shit? 

thanks for taking away one of the more exciting plays in football to "protect your players". because we all know that you care so deeply about your players. 

roger goodell is such a douche.


----------



## China Rider

I think we are going to see teams purposely kick it short of the endzone, and more returners take it out from 8 yards deep....perhaps that extra time is what the blockers need?


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> I think we are going to see teams purposely kick it short of the endzone, and more returners take it out from 8 yards deep....perhaps that extra time is what the blockers need?


 
that was a pretty sick run back last night.  but i still think it's super lame.


----------



## ambigroove

3 said:


> Pretty good fucking game to kick the season off with.




I thought it was horrible.  Im not sure why the defenses even lined up.   The saints are aweful and wont make the playoffs.  Green Bay is SB contenders but obviously does not have the defense it did last year as well. 

This game reminded me of the CFL or Arena football.  Even with all the points being scored i was bored out of my mind watching it. I didnt make it through the 3rd quarter before finally turning it off.  Thankfully there are some REAL games on sunday without 7 minute commercial breaks after a team takes a timeout in the first quarter.


----------



## China Rider

I cannot wait for the Rams-Eagles game, I think it's going to make or break the year for the Rams, if they win GOOD things will happen, if they lose I can see them starting off very poor, considering very tough first half schedule(Phi, @NYG, Bal, Wash, @GB, @Dal, NO, @AZ)

Getting goosebumps just imagining watching the crowd react as Rams score a go ahead TD in the 4th quarter


----------



## Pegasus

It was a really good game last night...  I disliked the very last play of the game though.  An off tackle run or PA pass would have been much better IMO.  Instead, Ingram, the strong inside runner, was put in and run right up the middle.  IDK.

The Saints TD on the drive before that was incredible though (Brees' double fake, whatever that is called).  Drew Brees was a badass all game TBH.  I'd talk more about the Packers but somehow I was busy doing something else on damn near every offensive possession of theirs.


----------



## Care

The kickoff rule is total horseshit. I wanted to punch Roger Goodell in the face during his little pre-game interview.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> The kickoff rule is total horseshit. I wanted to punch Roger Goodell in the face during his little pre-game interview.


 
Roger Goodell could really use a punch in the face. Motherfucker needs to go before he ruins football completely. 

He already put my man Hester out of a job. How much more shit is he going to pull?


----------



## axl blaze

Roger Goodell is a holier-than-thou piece of shit, who wants his name to be bigger than even the NFL brand itself

so I take it we're all on the side of the Pittsburgh Steelers here, in calling the Commi$h a #$%! ???


----------



## Methadone84

guys if falcons SOMEHOW lose tomorrow (which wont happen) you will prolly never see me again cuz i'll just kill myself then

(i take my Falcons seriously(


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, I was arguing with some friends that my sacred Sunday day tomorrow will be seriously ruined if the Ravens beat the Steelers

looks like Week 1 last year must have been pretty tough for ya in overtime, eh? 

I can't wait for B-More VS Pitt!! we are so lucky as fans to see two smash mouth footbaw teams, playing the way God and Vince Lombardi meant (not Roger GODell) intended for


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> hahaha, I was arguing with some friends that my sacred Sunday day tomorrow will be seriously ruined if the Ravens beat the Steelers
> 
> looks like Week 1 last year must have been pretty tough for ya in overtime, eh?
> 
> I can't wait for B-More VS Pitt!! we are so lucky as fans to see two smash mouth footbaw teams, playing the way God and Vince Lombardi meant (not Roger GODell) intended for



yeah we were gonna win too but matty ice throws that pick to polamalu.

Losing this year will be much worse though because my expectations are higher than theyve ever been. plus i expect bears to suck this year


----------



## axl blaze

well looks like Baltimore is handing Pittsburgh's ass to them... fuck this. what a horrible game. Ray Rice got 52 yards in the first quarter, coincidentally, he had 52 yards combined for both the first two Pittsburgh games last year

and looks like Chicago shocked the world against Atlanta. you never fucking know with pro-football. excuse me while I go pound my head against the wall, or drink more PBR. really, they both end up with the same feel


----------



## Care

Dont do it Methadone84, you still have so much to live for!


----------



## alasdairm

Methadone84 said:


> which wont happen


it happened.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

any true NFL fan has been fucked by said NFL... 

I think we are witnessing a swift turn into a more offense, and scoring-heavy, NFL. it seems across the board, even playing hints of defense is getting difficult with the athletes, formations, and plotting of King Roger. "off with the defense's head!"


----------



## Pegasus

^ Baltimore played pretty good defense today against the Steelers, I'd say...


----------



## Kenickie

I do not want to live in a world where Buffalo or Houston are good teams


----------



## Kenickie

ambigroove said:


> I thought it was horrible.  Im not sure why the defenses even lined up.   The saints are aweful and wont make the playoffs.  Green Bay is SB contenders but obviously does not have the defense it did last year as well.
> 
> This game reminded me of the CFL or Arena football.  Even with all the points being scored i was bored out of my mind watching it. I didnt make it through the 3rd quarter before finally turning it off.  Thankfully there are some REAL games on sunday without 7 minute commercial breaks after a team takes a timeout in the first quarter.



you're retarded


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

so much whining about the new kickoff rules but there were three or four great returns for tds today.

the rule change didn't change my enjoyment of this opening weekend in the slightest but i guess football fans wouldn't be football fans unless they have something to complain about 

alasdair


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

ambigroove said:


> I thought it was horrible.  Im not sure why the defenses even lined up.   The saints are aweful and wont make the playoffs.  Green Bay is SB contenders but obviously does not have the defense it did last year as well.
> 
> This game reminded me of the CFL or Arena football.  Even with all the points being scored i was bored out of my mind watching it. I didnt make it through the 3rd quarter before finally turning it off.  Thankfully there are some REAL games on sunday without 7 minute commercial breaks after a team takes a timeout in the first quarter.



I don't normally do this, but your post just urged this one response, and I couldn't suppress it: STFU! 
Bam.

BTW. Kenicke owned you, and she doesn't own people who don't deserve an ownage. 
Me? I'm just ornery that my Cowboys bent over and basically pulled a goatse in the face of the jets flaccid strap ons that kept falling out. It's like neither team wanted to win, but the Cowboys are never to be outdone when it comes to being a mother-disappointing slut bag underachiever. 
I think Romo maxxed out a few years ago, and he's going to just be the doom of the Cowboys. I would fire him at the end of this season if they go their expected 7/9. What's the point of keeping this over paid child around? Just cause he can kinda scramble a tiny bit like Aaron Rodgers did that one time?


----------



## Methadone84

EVERY time i get confidence in my Falcons they disappoint me!

Falcons play sloppy week 1 every year and it pisses me off. FOUR easy dropped INTs by falcons d. Just terrible. And then our 2 starting DTs are injured now.


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> you're retarded


 
Yea I agree, both teams looked top notch to me.

The saints D is actually really good and im willing to bet that after the embarrassment they went though at the hands of Mr. Rodgers they will prove their worth. That game showcased what was arguably the two best quarterbacks in the game today.


----------



## ChickenScratch

methadone...i feel you buddy.

rough day at the office for the falcons.  it's not panic time yet, they play like shit on the road, especially in home openers.

i'm not concerned about the offense.  it will come together.  

i'm not even terribly concerned about the D Line.

i am extremely concerned about our secondary.  on sunday we play a team that has quite possibly the best recieving core in the NFL.  mix that with the threat of mike vick running and it could be a recipe for disaster.  

again, not time to panic.  but yesterday was a blood bath.  i hope it lights a fire under their ass.


----------



## Care

^Luckily for you your division is stinking it up in week one so even if they lose to the eagles next week not all is lost.


----------



## China Rider

I miss NFL Primetime, the high lights, the banter, and maybe most importantly, the music.

Example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax3E1Q7TgsY

Such a badass song!


----------



## Methadone84

ChickenScratch said:


> methadone...i feel you buddy.
> 
> rough day at the office for the falcons.  it's not panic time yet, they play like shit on the road, especially in home openers.
> 
> i'm not concerned about the offense.  it will come together.
> 
> i'm not even terribly concerned about the D Line.
> 
> i am extremely concerned about our secondary.  on sunday we play a team that has quite possibly the best recieving core in the NFL.  mix that with the threat of mike vick running and it could be a recipe for disaster.
> 
> again, not time to panic.  but yesterday was a blood bath.  i hope it lights a fire under their ass.



I like our starting CBs its just our nickel CB Chris Owens who sucks BALLS and Thomas Decoud isnt too good.

Good thing we signed Kelvin Hayden and James Sanders who i think both will do really good.


----------



## axl blaze

the NFC South seemed pretty troubled with an almost unprecedented 0-4 start. since I have no dog in that race (although I do prefer the Falcons due to Matty Ice), it troubles me the most because I thought that if they weren't the best conference in the NFL, then they were at least in the Top 2-3...


----------



## otakutobin

Houston Texans are going all the way this year, baby!


----------



## Methadone84

damn janikowski just tied longest field goal of all time 63 yarder


----------



## 23536

3 NFL records tonight


----------



## Methadone84

235360287471352662 said:


> 3 NFL records tonight



how do u remember your username to sign in


----------



## 23536

Methadone84 said:


> how do u remember your username to sign in



Actually, everything on my screen is numbers. Binary! 

You get used to it.  I don't even see the code any more. All I see is... blond, brunette, red-head...


----------



## Max Power

Hide the women & children, the world-famous Detroit Lions are coming to a town near you!!!


----------



## ricardo08

Does anyone know where I could stream this season in the UK, for free? I no longer have espn


----------



## Care

^ dont think thats possible. 

Seems like there have been a crazy amount of injuries already this year. The rams took it up the ass hard yesterday, amendola, jackson and bradford all had injuries. Hopefully for the rams they aren't too serious. Those are seriously like their 3 most important players on offense.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i have all 3 on my fantasy team 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

Part of me hopes Bradford can't go on Monday and AJ Feeley proceeds to tear it up - some controversy could be fun.

Total bummer about Amendola, this was 'supposed' to be the year he made a name for himself, but that's not happening with a floppy arm. Hopefully it's not a career killer.

Snap shot of Amendola's injury:

*NSFW*:


----------



## axl blaze

^ thank God for the NSFW button!



ricardo08 said:


> Does anyone know where I could stream this season in the UK, for free? I no longer have espn



do an internet search for free tv, there should be a couple websites that cater to those who even want to see CBS, ABC, and ESPN. I can't name-drop specifics, because that's flirting with the rules here... but you should find what you need by a couple internet search pages...


----------



## Care

^I was under the impression ESPN kept their shit buttoned down pretty well, but i could be wrong. As someone that doesn't have cable this would me most valuable.


----------



## Methadone84

i think u can find it pretty easily

i got that NFL Sunday ticket cant live without it cuz i cant miss a falcons game also i just love watching everygame on sunday


----------



## chitownallday

Eagles taking the nfc


----------



## axl blaze

damn I wish I had Sunday Ticket. it's just a little too pricey for me to allow, and plus my apartment is a bitch when it come s to setting up anything that makes your place look different from another (ex. a dish in the back)

still, I usually have to hit up the bar down the street to watch my Steelers play (and it's nice because you get to watch all the other games in between). however, I do like drinking but sometimes it is a struggle for me to drink a beer at 1 o'clock on Sunday (after usually partaking in some fun weekend nights). so it's like pro-con for me


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> damn I wish I had Sunday Ticket. it's just a little too pricey for me to allow, and plus my apartment is a bitch when it come s to setting up anything that makes your place look different from another (ex. a dish in the back)
> 
> still, I usually have to hit up the bar down the street to watch my Steelers play (and it's nice because you get to watch all the other games in between). however, I do like drinking but sometimes it is a struggle for me to drink a beer at 1 o'clock on Sunday (after usually partaking in some fun weekend nights). so it's like pro-con for me



yeah its pricey but if i didnt have it then there would be no point to living. I find a way to get it every year


----------



## atri

i cant even go to a bar to watch the bucs play lolblackoutsallyear


----------



## Hypnotik1

ricardo08 said:


> Does anyone know where I could stream this season in the UK, for free? I no longer have espn



Do a search in google dude (dont think BL allows linking to that kinda stuff)....Gotta download the Vshare plug in and then you're g2g....you shouldnt have to dig deep at all


----------



## Pegasus

I really hate the way Sean Payton uses Mark Ingram.  It's so obvious...  He puts him in only in situations when he's probably going to get the ball.  The defense can always tell that he's going to get the ball and holds him to small gains.  He's a great back and is not being used wisely.  Keep him in for more passing plays to set up the run...  god knows the Saints throw the ball enough to do so.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm just glad to see my Steelers rolling


----------



## Pegasus

3rd and 10, Bills down 4, on the 12 yard line.  20 seconds left.  CBS decides to stop broadcasting the game to switch to commercials and then the beginning of the Patriots vs. Chargers.  Who is the fucking asshole moron responsible for this?  The fucking game they cut to hasn't even started.  Fuck CBS.


----------



## melange

how about these 2-0 teams

WTF


----------



## Pander Bear

Oh god, why do I keep picking the cowboys to win when romo is a glass-ribbed nancyboy, and kitna isn't good enough for most colleges.


----------



## melange

hey pander you stupid retard - let me post to you what I posted yesterday on my fb:

"I love tony romo hate - people often forget that he is 4th on the all-time career passer list, the last year he played a full season he took the dallas cowboys to their first play off game since 96, helped us win the nfc east, and helped us be the first team to beat that years superbowl champions(the saints) - shut it - blame our injury list, defense and play calling"

who is YOUR team btw?


----------



## Pander Bear

melange said:


> hey pander you stupid retard - let me post to you what I posted yesterday on my fb:
> 
> "I love tony romo hate - people often forget that he is 4th on the all-time career passer list, the last year he played a full season he took the dallas cowboys to their first play off game since 96, helped us win the nfc east, and helped us be the first team to beat that years superbowl champions(the saints) - shut it - blame our injury list, defense and play calling"
> 
> who is YOUR team btw?


 Hey, I picked them to win, you should be apologising to me, not throwing a tantrum. My falcons are about to be 0-2 in all probability, so leave me alone.


----------



## melange

WOOOOOOOOOO godamn right dallas

stroking out right now


----------



## axl blaze

let me just say that Tony Romo... is not very good. sure, he does put up some monster yards through the air. and for some reason, our fantasy football generation of NFL fans thinks that stats = good; when stats are a part of being a good QB, but how a leader (QB) should be properly determined is through wins (which Romo just doesn't have), and interceptions (which he has a lot of)

Tony Romo is fun to watch, when he's on his game. out of all the QBs in this day, he is the most like Brett Favre in his prime. Romo is the most akin to an artist with a brush and pallet, making the ridiculous work, and forcing passes that should be incomprehensible

however, Romo is just not a leader. I gave his horrible last season to him, because he was injured, but let's face it. the Cowboys aren't likely to win the first round of the playoffs with a player like him. not to mention, Tony Romo's team is stacked. do you know how many teams would kill to have the Big D's defense? Dez Bryant? they've had some good RBs peppered in their as well throughout the years

Tony Romo is good, but not great. sorry


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I agree.  I would say that he is an above average QB, but he certainly wouldn't have the stats that he does if he was playing for most other teams.  When you surround a QB with some great weapons, he should put up those numbers. I am in the camp that says that he will have to win a superbowl in order for people to no longer view him as just a great 3 quarters of the game/season player, aka choke artist.


----------



## melange

he's still pretty young fellas


----------



## melange

and tommy, who is YOUR team?


----------



## melange

axl, in this day any age, it is not a qb's team

he is still very young

people still think everything rests on the quarterback

I know that tony isn't the best

but, what I hate is when people lay the blame on him

he is coming along

look at peyton manning - 15 years in the nfl


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, but Peyton was better in his initial years IMO.  Romo is not a good leader like axl said...  Manning is the essence of a great leader and I think pretty much the opposite of Romo.  Peyton is known for getting hot in the final drives of the game.  Romo threw his worst pass of the game last week on the final drive of the game.  I didn't see this week's game but I can imagine he probably made some untimely errors here too.


----------



## Tommyboy

melange said:


> he's still pretty young fellas



Yea, but I don't see him getting any better.  He might be around long enough for them to build an even better team around him, being that he plays for a team that can/will spend the money, but I give him 2, 3 years tops to win a championship before I would fully give up on it ever happening.  I think that he is over his prime though.  A lot of his strengths are from being mobile and athletic, and those abilities diminish with age.  Peyton is a smart "pocket" QB, so the falloff isn't as bad for QB's like that.   



melange said:


> and tommy, who is YOUR team?



The Giants.  I am not really looking forward to this season though.  Eli really needs to have a "go to" receiver, and since Burress left a few seasons ago, and Steve Smith left this season, I think that he will still be throwing a lot of interceptions.  They really need to figure out how to score in the red zone.  The offense is going to have to put up some good numbers if they are going to win, since you can't expect their defense to be holding opponents to low scores.


----------



## Methadone84

FUCK YEAH Falcons win!


----------



## Holland Cross

*Buffalo Detroit*

Super Bowl Bound!!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Methadone84 said:


> FUCK YEAH Falcons win!



it was extremely rowdy.

i'm going to puke any minute.

great win!


----------



## Pander Bear

Dome was absolutely packed with thug-ass 7 jerseys, both green and red. Get over it, inner-city blacks, your dog fighting, scrambling, ex con QB is never going to take you to the bowl if you can't even get out of my dome without a concussion. PARTYHARD. 

Also, CS doesn't call people back.


----------



## ChickenScratch

sorry friend.

i was extremely high on vodka.  

i can't decide if i need to puke, poop or both.

i almost got in 2 fights and nearly took an extremely hot black chick home with me.

but i blew it.


----------



## axl blaze

congrats on that win. it looked like a great game. isn't beating the Eagles such a great feeling? my Steelers raeped, albeit only in the preseason, and it was a good feel


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> congrats on that win. it looked like a great game. isn't beating the Eagles such a great feeling? my Steelers raeped, albeit only in the preseason, and it was a good feel



it is a good feeling.  hopefully it will get us back on track.

we need to do something about sam baker.  he is getting absolutely dominated this year and matt ryan is taking a beating because of it. 

you guys had a pretty solid win yesterday as well.

:cheers


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Care

2 years in a row now Robinson has landed unacceptable and unnecessary helmet to helmet hits against eagles receivers. Probably gonna catch alot of flak for posting this considering all the Falcons fans here, but there are ways to tackle people without acting like a ram, this dumbass needs to stop trying to end peoples careers. I hope the NFL suspends him.

And im still cutting myself over the niners/cowboys game.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> 2 years in a row now Robinson has landed unacceptable and unnecessary helmet to helmet hits against eagles receivers. Probably gonna catch alot of flak for posting this considering all the Falcons fans here, but there are ways to tackle people without acting like a ram, this dumbass needs to stop trying to end peoples careers. I hope the NFL suspends him.
> 
> And im still cutting myself over the niners/cowboys game.



nah I love when he does this. After he did it i was happy even tho it was a penalty.


----------



## Methadone84

ChickenScratch said:


>



this was insane when they showed this.

oh and Tony G BEAST http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmylPnG1hjA


----------



## Pander Bear

I was so freaked when gonzalez looked dinged up when the falcons played the packers last year. He's such an mvp. Its good to see him saving our asses again. Def a hard to replace player.


----------



## Methadone84

Nice

"The NFL will not suspend Falcons RCB Dunta Robinson for what appeared to be a flagrant hit in Week 2 against Jeremy Maclin.
He'll be fined $40,000 instead. The league determined that Robinson did violate player safety rules, but not enough to result in a ban from games. A year after Robinson laid a monster hit on Eagles WR DeSean Jackson, Robinson put another vicious one on Maclin and was whistled for unnecessary roughness. "


----------



## axl blaze

damn we have too many faggy Falcons fans here. all crying about how you used to be suck-asses with your red helmets but then ya'll got black helmets and WHOOSH there goes the fag in your franchise

where is Kenickie when ya need her?


----------



## China Rider

best part of watching that phi/atl game

samuel l jackson pregame

_'goooood motherfucking choice mother fucker!!!!!'_


----------



## Methadone84

this was funny


----------



## China Rider

get that shit outta my fase


----------



## China Rider

ram's d looks great

offense can get down the field

but the score? whys the score wrong????


----------



## China Rider

i just want the rams to be nationally respected again

that's all i ask

they lost, i'm already over it

next 5 games:

balt, wash, @ gb, @ dal, NO


----------



## axl blaze

dude, have no fear. this might not be the Rams year to shine (especially since they got a couple detrimental injuries)... however, I firmly believe that next season your St. Louis Rams will be the Detroit Tigers. meaning, they will be quite the break-out team. actually, I still think that the Rams will win the NFC West, and the sad thing is they can most likely win it with their same 7-9 record as last season. let's face it, the Seahawks look like a mediocre Pac-12 team and I don't think Kevin Kolb is going to be all that Arizona fans wish he could be

but, I think that Sam Bradford looks damn good at QB, despite his eyes being just a _little _bit too far apart. the Rams only lost tonight on Monday Night Football because they had a bunch of debilitating miscues, and his WRs seemed to be dropping difficult-yet-catchable passes from up and down the field. I'm calling that Sam Bradford will be an elite QB in no time

STL's D does look great. it was nice to Ohio State product James Laurenitis all over the field. I had doubts about him in the pros, despite his stellar college career at tOSU. I thought he might be a little bit too small, but he looks like he filled out nice and damn is he ever fast and hard-hitting!

LOL @ Methadone! WTF was that NY WR thinking? was he trying to chuck it into the stands, or does he perhaps have a vendetta against that inside-arena spectator??


----------



## Care

So how about Cam Newton.... putting up video game numbers against Green Bay with no running game to speak of and its not like it was garbage time either. This is shaping up to be one legendary rookie season for him. Looking forward at the Panthers schedule I could definitely see alot of their games being shootouts with the high power offenses they are facing and the weak Carolina D. Possible top 5 QB numbers as a rookie is unheard of, but he keeps this up he is well on his way.


----------



## axl blaze

he most likely will be something special in the future... however, Cam Newton just needs to win a single game before I taking him ultimately serious. with today's defenseless NFL product, it is a bit easier to throw for 400ish yards... even as a rookie. I am in no way trying to discount him, because obviously he has some prime time stats at his beck-and-call. he just needs a win. one win


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> dude, have no fear. this might not be the Rams year to shine (especially since they got a couple detrimental injuries)... however, I firmly believe that next season your St. Louis Rams will be the Detroit Tigers. meaning, they will be quite the break-out team. actually, I still think that the Rams will win the NFC West, and the sad thing is they can most likely win it with their same 7-9 record as last season. let's face it, the Seahawks look like a mediocre Pac-12 team and I don't think Kevin Kolb is going to be all that Arizona fans wish he could be
> 
> but, I think that Sam Bradford looks damn good at QB, despite his eyes being just a _little _bit too far apart. the Rams only lost tonight on Monday Night Football because they had a bunch of debilitating miscues, and his WRs seemed to be dropping difficult-yet-catchable passes from up and down the field. I'm calling that Sam Bradford will be an elite QB in no time
> 
> STL's D does look great. it was nice to Ohio State product James Laurenitis all over the field. I had doubts about him in the pros, despite his stellar college career at tOSU. I thought he might be a little bit too small, but he looks like he filled out nice and damn is he ever fast and hard-hitting!



great points

their hurry up offense was balls to the wall too ,loved it, those bullshit fake injuries more than likely cost the rams a td

my fear is just them mirroring what the houston texans have done over the past 4 years or so -high hopes every year, finish in 7th place...this has to be kubiak's last chance


----------



## axl blaze

well China Rider, you yourself as apparently a big-time fan of the St. Louis Rams are very lucky in the fact that your team competes in the NFC West. no offense or anything, but that conference has been extremely lacking (to say the least) for the past 5 years. that means your Rams can go .500 and still be competing for an NFC Playoff spot. just like last year when they missed the playoffs by the skin on their teeth with what? a 7-9 record?

for some reason, I do see a lot of parallels with how Houston has been cursed the last handful of seasons concerning the playoffs, and the possibly future of the Rams in the playoffs. hopefully it doesn't quite work out that way for your team. but really, a big x-factor in Houston's (maybe former) playoff woes was having to go up against Peyton Manning's Colts twice a season. the Rams don't really have a divisional rival of that caliber


----------



## Methadone84

Newton will break record for INTs for a rookie in a year


----------



## Pegasus

I'm really impressed with Cam Newton so far.  I was one talking about what a horrible pick he was, but he's doing damn well already.  I think they are catering to him a good bit with the style of offense, but I don't see a problem with that.  Look at how well Vick's done.


----------



## Tommyboy

Methadone84 said:


> Newton will break record for INTs for a rookie in a year



The current record is 28 by Peyton Manning, so Cam has 24 to go this season.

I don't think it'll happen though.


----------



## Methadone84

Tommyboy said:


> The current record is 28 by Peyton Manning, so Cam has 24 to go this season.
> 
> I don't think it'll happen though.



hes throwing like 50 passes a game i think it will


----------



## Care

*Giants fake injuries against Rams no huddle offense*

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/217053/20110920/new-york-giants-fake-injury.htm

What a bunch of no integrity pussies. IMO the league should make a new rule that says if a player goes down and delays playing time, they are not allowed to play again until there is a change of possession. Such bullshit that coaches actually teach and obviously have signals to call for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/217053/20110920/new-york-giants-fake-injury.htm
> 
> What a bunch of no integrity pussies. IMO the league should make a new rule that says if a player goes down and delays playing time, they are not allowed to play again until there is a change of possession. Such bullshit that coaches actually teach and obviously have signals to call for this kind of stuff.



yeah i saw that such bullshit


----------



## Tommyboy

Methadone84 said:


> hes throwing like 50 passes a game i think it will



Yea, I just had a look at their rushing yards (or lack there of) and he will probably come close to the record.  I am sure that they don't mind him slinging the ball like he is, since the fans at least have something to watch for a change.



Care said:


> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/217053/20110920/new-york-giants-fake-injury.htm
> 
> What a bunch of no integrity pussies. IMO the league should make a new rule that says if a player goes down and delays playing time, they are not allowed to play again until there is a change of possession. Such bullshit that coaches actually teach and obviously have signals to call for this kind of stuff.



I was watching the highlights on mute, as was wondering wtf was going on when I saw them both drop like that.  If they are allowed an injury timeout, then you really can't blame them.  It is something that will need to be addressed though.


----------



## China Rider

Tommyboy said:


> I was watching the highlights on mute, as was wondering wtf was going on when I saw them both drop like that.



Simultaneous cardiac arrests IIRC


----------



## axl blaze

I'm sure the NFL gives no shits about it because they can then cut to yet another commercial, and make money


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Tomorrow I will find out whether my Dolphins will be in the Andrew Luck sweepstakes this year. 


I'm ambivalent.


----------



## Care

^ "Suck for luck" is definitely a viable long term strategy this year.


----------



## Pegasus

God, I hate the NFL sometimes.  Pats vs Bills was like watching Arena football.


----------



## axl blaze

how amazing have these early games been? my Pick Ems are screwed, but I'm happy to see so many match-ups go until the 4th quarter or OT. the average person surmises that the game of footbaw is brutish, uncouth, and without any strategy or tact whatsoever. however, the game of footbaw (while being entertainingly brutish), is also a chess-match where strategy means just as much as brute strength. the biggest example of this is during those close 4th quarter games or OT, when footbaw is even more a showcase of a cat-and-mouse strategy

New England got stunned by the Buffalo Bills! somewhere near the Niagra Falls, GenericMind is cuming buckets of satisfaction. but this time not on any barely legal ass, but on his coffee table, right in front of his television. I can't believe the Bills are 3-0, with a victory over their heated rivals, New England

I thought that the Detroit Lions, fast becoming one of my most favorite teams to watch/root for this season, were over in their first divisional game against Minnesota. I think they were down something like 21-0 before they game back to take the game in OT. the NFL's OT set-up is still second-fiddle to genius OT set-up of college footbaw (perhaps the only thing the NCAA has done right, eh?). however, Matt Stafford is a beautiful QB with an even more beautiful arm, and he hooked up beautifully for a huge chunk of yardage to set up the game-winning FG in OT. go Detroit! Robo-cop would be oh so proud

perhaps most impressive were the Cleveland Browns, led by Colt McCoy. the Browns had to to run their two-minute drill to score a TD to win against the visiting Dolphins. the Dolphins can't seem to win against the Browns, and they lost in the final seconds as Colt engineered a very precise two-minute drill for the game winning TD. it was great to see such a former downtrodden stadium + fans start absolutely RAWKIN during this win. the City of Cleveland needs the Browns to be good. and CLE's tourist motto "WE'RE NOT DETROIT!!" wouldn't ring as true if the Detroit Lions finally got good while Cleveland stayed stuck in the mire

Cinci against San Fran was close, and although Cinci has been five times better than how I pictured them to be this early, this game came to the wire. SF Coach Harbaugh implemented superior coaching in his close win, actually taking a self-inflicted safety on purpose to secure a win against the Bengals. some would be confused by this, but 49ers could give up two points and they would much rather perform a safety-punt-off instead of punting the ball to the Bengals, where they could score a TD. see? whomever said the game of footbaw is for knuckle-draggers? 

Carolina VS Jax was a great game, with Jax's Blaine Gabbert coming out a bit and showing us he has some skill for an underdeveloped rookie. it was nice to see a fellow rookie QB in Carolina's Cam Newton battle it out close, but it was even better to see a stat-jacking Cam Newton get his first W

the Eagles game. what else to say than it's great to see Philly lose again. also, it seems as if we all underestimated the NY Giants. I know we have some G-Men fans here, or we did, and they must be happy. I bet Philly is scratching their ass over that 100 billion dollar contract to Mike Vick now, eh?

Bears VS the Pack should be good

and I get to see a brilliant night game of the Steelers VS an impotent Colts team! there is nothing better than watching the Steelers go up against a crippled/untalented footbaw team. why? because like last weekend, the Steelers do raep and when they raep they raep pretty damn hard and long and entertainingly. I can't wait to see Steelers DC Dick LeBeau implement some of his gorgeous and ingenious blitzes coming from every way against Kerry Collins, the Colts QB. I almost feel bad for Kerry Collins... this night game could get U-G-L-Y


----------



## axl blaze

Pegasus said:


> God, I hate the NFL sometimes.  Pats vs Bills was like watching Arena football.



welcome to the new NFL, buddy. you can thank Roger GODdell for that. teams like my team, the Steelers, are going to be the way of the past. James Harrison was right, what a fag!!


----------



## 23536

I want Tony Sparano FIRED! I want his administration FIRED! I want their offices burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna PISS ON THE ASHES!


----------



## Pegasus

I wish Texans vs Saints would have been on around here.  It seems to have went exactly how I figured it would though (high scoring Texans get an early lead, Drew Brees leads Saints to comeback) .  

Like you were saying axl, this is the new NFL and heavy hitting safeties are on the way out.  The Texans essentially have four CBs and this seems to be the way forward.  I would have picked them to win if they were not up against Drew Brees.  Out are the days of the linebacker-esque safeties, in are the days of speedy pass coverage guys.  And it sucks.


----------



## axl blaze

235360287471352662 said:


> I want Tony Sparano FIRED! I want his administration FIRED! I want their offices burned to the GROUND! I wanna go there in the middle of the night and I wanna PISS ON THE ASHES!



*Tony Sparano
*





*=*


*NSFW*: 











*???*


----------



## China Rider

Rams got hammered today, but i'm not going to be a pussy finger pointer - they just got their asses whipped.

NFL kicks ass, great day of football!

It will kick even more ass if Indy can some how find a way to beat Steelers tonight


----------



## GenericMind

Pegasus said:


> God, I hate the NFL sometimes.  Pats vs Bills was like watching Arena football.



CRY ME A RIVER BITCH 


i


----------



## Pegasus

^I'm not a Pats fan...  I'm a solid running game, solid defense fan.


----------



## GenericMind

I didn't ask for your life story. The bills beat the patriots fair and square. The game was amazing.


----------



## alasdairm

^ it was a great game and the bills had a great win. 3-0, top of the division - this must all be very new to you, gm 

ryan fitzpatrick is my fantasy qb - i hope he keeps racking up big wins.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Blow me, Ryan Fitzpatrick. What a hunk.


----------



## axl blaze

well that Indianapolis VS Steelers game was far more exciting than I originally planned it to be. I'm still amazed that the Colts shut down Pittsburgh's run-game so effectively. I wasn't amazed in the fact that Freeney and Mathis were on Big Ben's jock all game, that's usually what has happened when teams with good pass-rushers square off against this horrible offensive line of Pitt

it looks like another OT is down and out for Pittsburgh. Coach Mike Tomlin had to have been ready to be on the verge of putting in some defensive linemen over to the offensive line. it's scary to have a patch-work O-line so early in the season. but it's nothing new for me to deal with as a Steelers fan. this detriment is so crippling, yet year in and year out the Steelers find some way to win in spite of their O-line woes (last season was a good red-letter example to my point)

gotta love Troy Polamalu. he still is one of the most fun players to watch in the NFL's entirety. you can't front on that


----------



## Methadone84

Roddy White and Julio Jones = Best WR Tandem in the league no question

They both will get over 1000 yards this year

Roddy White had 140 yards n Julio had 115

yeah we lost but everyone played good besides our shitty offensive line thats our ONLY weakness WE NEED TO GET THAT SHIT SETTLED

if we had good o-line we wouldnt lose a game


----------



## GenericMind

Haha jk. Nothing but hearts for you alasdair. I was on my 800th celebratory beer and was ready to fist fight any non bills fan last night


----------



## ChickenScratch

Methadone84 said:


> Roddy White and Julio Jones = Best WR Tandem in the league no question
> 
> They both will get over 1000 yards this year
> 
> Roddy White had 140 yards n Julio had 115
> 
> yeah we lost but everyone played good besides our shitty offensive line thats our ONLY weakness WE NEED TO GET THAT SHIT SETTLED
> 
> if we had good o-line we wouldnt lose a game


 
methadone, i want to hug you.  yesterday hurt.  

congrats GM.  that was a great fucking win.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> *Tony Sparano
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *=*
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *???*


 
In his defense, he has fucked up corneas from getting hot french fry grease in his eyes while working at some restaurant, and from what I hear looks like a mutant without them. 

That is the only defense I have for Tony Sparano. 

Fire that motherfucker in a fire.


----------



## Care

I honestly don't know how you can find defense, punting on every drive and running between the tackles on every play more entertaining than west coast style offense football. To me there is nothing more frustrating to watch than an inept quarterback that the defense doesn't have to fear, so they stack the box on every play causing 0-3 yard gains every time and single digit scoring at the end of the game. Yes the pats and bills have sub-par defenses, but give Fitzpatrick and Brady credit, they are very accurate. They will put up big numbers even against elite defenses.


----------



## Pegasus

It's not that I like stalled drives and running up the middle on every play (I don't).  I just like to see balanced teams.  I like to see receivers blocking for run plays and the run game setting up play-action pass.  I like to see defenses make big plays and present a challenge to the opposing offense, and use complex blitz schemes (like the Steelers for example).  There's so much more strategy in the game IMO when it's not just about running around receivers until they get open all the time.


----------



## Tommyboy

Big victory for the G-Men yesterday, over division rivals Eagles.  Watching the Giants beat the Eagles is just as good as watching them beat Dallas, but with _the other_ Steve Smith's choice to play for the Eagles this year, I enjoyed this victory a little more.  

It was great watching Victor Cruz finally play well in a regular season game, and hopefully that gave him the confidence he needs to play like that week to week.  He _made_ that TD catch over the 2 defenders, as the ball wasn't delivered that well.  His other touchdown should have just been a short gain, but due to poor tackling and the defenders running into each other, he was able to take advantage of the situation.  Both Jacobs and Bradshaw had touchdowns, and I like seeing Jacobs get a TD here and there to keep him happy.  

I guess that I am rooting for the Redskins to beat the Cowboys tonight, since I really despise the Cowboys and love watching them lose in their ridiculous new stadium, although a loss for the Redskins may help the Giants' chances at a playoff birth.  It is still too soon to say, but the Giants really need to do well during the first half of their season since the second half looks pretty tough for them.

Edit: Cowboys won.  It's far easier seeing that they won, then watching the game and _seeing_ them win.


----------



## atri

im going to lol when the bills go 3-13


----------



## axl blaze

^ more apt to Buffalo's NFL history would be to have the Bills miraculously make it to the Super Bowl... only to lose yet again

I guess you could call that Redskins VS Cowboys MNF game a footbaw game. does anybody else hate it when the winning team wins without even scoring a touchdown?? I bet that Dallas FG kicker is partying it up tonight in the Big D, after hitting what six FGs??


----------



## Pegasus

Yes, a game with the winning team scoring no TDs is never good.


----------



## susaniam

After reading almost all of those posts, i am amazed at the lack of interest in the steelers.  espn and pre game shows dont focus on steelers as much as brady or the colts or manning boys.  how many super bowls do we have to win to get ppl to talk about us!!!!
 ya so maybe we didn't play our best week 2 and didnt even show up for week one, but we r here now.  We are the only team other than dallas who has gone to the superbowl 8 times, winning 6 of those 8.  and the 49 ers have a 5 - 0 record for superbowl wins.  what more does steeler organization need to do to get attention from the media.  they have obviously proven themselves on the field.  7 superbowl wins would be amazing and as long as ben keeps his head on straight, it will happen!!

Go Steeler Nation!!

axl:    i agree that troy is the man!!  amazing to watch wether u are a steeler fan or not!!


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> I bet that Dallas FG kicker is partying it up tonight in the Big D, after hitting what six FGs??



probably at the mall right now, on a shopping spree with dez bryant's plastic


----------



## Pander Bear

Steelers fan calls for more steelers discussion... Awesome.


----------



## axl blaze

is there any other footbaw team to talk about than the STEELERS???

we're the best fans ever!!






btw - I just had to post this. when I was looking for a crazy Steelers fan picture, I found this site of two Saints fans dressing up for what I'm guessing was that Steelers/Saints game in NOLA on Halloween last year --


----------



## Care

^if I was sitting behind them id probably light that costume on fire.

And the first guy looks like a bum.


----------



## Tommyboy

So what does everybody think about Michael Vick's claims of not getting the calls that other QB's get?  It seems like most sport show hosts disagree with him, and the only one that I saw agreeing with him was Michael Wilbon on _Pardon the Interruption_, and it really looked like he wanted to pull the race card.

I don't agree with Vick, although I did think that the no-call in the play in which he injured his hand was questionable.  Whatever the case, there is an easy fix to it.... Get rid of the ball quicker!  The Eagles are clearly not utilizing their recent acquisition of Steve Smith properly, and I wouldn't be surprised if he is questioning his decision to leave the Giants to play for the Eagles.  

The main thing that made "the other" Steve Smith a good receiver with the Giants was his ability to run good routes in the slot, which would be good for a high number of receptions per game that were good for 1st downs.  He isn't a deep threat, but he is a solid short gain slot receiver.  This is why I think that the Eagles are not utilizing him properly.  He is great for situations in which the QB is under pressure and needs to get rid of the ball quickly, and that is the position that Vick seems to keep finding himself in.  Maybe Vicks playing style doesn't work well with Steve Smiths.  He isn't known to be an accurate QB, and he is better at throwing the ball down the field for his receivers to run to, as opposed to throwing it in the slot in which he would have to anticipate where the receiver will be, and he would have to hit that mark and time it properly.  

On another note, I wonder what pain killer they shot Romo up with :D


----------



## ChickenScratch

I done fixed this to work for CS. don't blame him, he's from the backwoods of Tenn. and he can't internet that well - axl


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> And the first guy looks like a bum.



the Steelers fan you are referencing most likely is something of that nature. people forget that the official NFL team of the majority of Appalachia is the Pittsburgh Steelers... that's why Pittsburgh is one of my favorite cities. it's like the New York City of West Virginia 

a great map of the Industrial Mid-West... NSFW for size... 


*NSFW*: 












Tommyboy said:


> So what does everybody think about Michael Vick's claims of not getting the calls that other QB's get?  It seems like most sport show hosts disagree with him, and the only one that I saw agreeing with him was Michael Wilbon on _Pardon the Interruption_, and it really looked like he wanted to pull the race card.



well, I see where Vick is going with this argument. I am actually very impressed with Michael Vick's interviewing chops. everyone knows that he had a pretty messed up child-*hood*, that runs parallel with the oft tragic stories of many underprivileged and overlooked young African-Americans. but in spite of his history, he talks a decent interview. he might not be Tom effing Brady when media-dealing on the podium, but let's just say he ain't no Allen Iverson either

but concerning the beehive Vick shook up, I think that in his mind, in his perception, when he is under-pressure in the pocket - he most likely does think that he doesn't get the flags that say - the White Holy Trinity of QBs in Brady, Brees, and Manning, often receive. but his announcement, I surmise, is a sly move that might also get an official to throw the flag next time that many times _highly _ subjective call of roughing the QB comes into question. score one point for white guilt, eh?

Vick also has a point in that during the play where he was injured, I don't recall the referee throwing the flag when it was obvious that he should've. but once more, there are hardly any scientifics to roughing the passer, and perhaps there should be. how? I dunno, maybe VIA a certain countdown of seconds to where the QB throws the ball to when the QB gets hit?


----------



## HighonLife

axl blaze said:


> is there any other footbaw team to talk about than the STEELERS???
> 
> we're the best fans ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - I just had to post this. when I was looking for a crazy Steelers fan picture, I found this site of two Saints fans dressing up for what I'm guessing was that Steelers/Saints game in NOLA on Halloween last year --



there was a dude at the boys game monday night with a dwalin blue beard mask (the hobbit), shit was kool.

i got too barred out monday night to even stay awake for that fnish, fail on my part but i did it bluelight style i guess


----------



## Care

If the niners can somehow manage a win on the road against the eagles this week ill consider them to be legit. Gonna need that power run game to do work for us big time. Also gona need someone to step up and get some pressure on Vick.


----------



## China Rider

rams:

lead the league in dropped passes
can't protect bradford
likes committing penelties 
are 0-4
next 3 games @GB, @DAL, vs NO

/season


----------



## Care

Fuck yea niners! Leading the division by two games!


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> If the niners can somehow manage a win on the road against the eagles this week ill consider them to be legit. Gonna need that power run game to do work for us big time. Also gona need someone to step up and get some pressure on Vick.



damn son! I can't believe ya'll pulled that one off! I was thinking about you when I saw the results. congrats


----------



## Care

Yea I was stoked!

Eagles and Falcons both 1-3 now, yikes. Who would have predicted that?

Edit: Whoops just realized the Falcons actually won. I was watching red zone and saw SEA coming back and for some reason I thought they won. Falcons are still looking good then but they got a tough match-up vs GB next week.


----------



## Tommyboy

*Most disappointing teams..... So far...*

1. The "Dream Team" Eagles may be the biggest duds so far this season, especially because of their high expectations after acquiring some high-end free agents in the off-season. 

2. Pittsburgh: While one conference champ (Green Bay) is proving to be a contender for the championship this year, the other conference champ is doing the opposite.  At 2-2, they are not looking good, especially when considering that their 2 wins were against a Peyton-less Colts team, and a relatively young team in the Seahawks.  

3. NY Jets:  At 2-2 after tonight's loss, the team that many were predicting to go to the superbowl is looking just over average.  No matter what weapons you give Sanchez, he still seems to prefer to check down, and it's getting a little old.  A couple of years ago he was a rookie, last year it was too little too late in the title game, and they are running out of excuses now.  Give most other QBs the receiving core the Jets have had the past 2 years, and I really think they woulda been champs.  This year, the defense is not doing there job, so I don't see the Jets going far.  If Sanchez could barely win when the Jets were holding their opponents to less than 14 points, there is no way he is winning when the defense is being scored on a lot more.  

4. I would say the Colts, but since Peyton is likely out for the season, they really aren't expected to win now.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Yea I was stoked!
> 
> Eagles and Falcons both 1-3 now, yikes. Who would have predicted that?



Falcons are 2-2.


----------



## Pegasus

Tommyboy said:


> 1. The "Dream Team" Eagles may be the biggest duds so far this season, especially because of their high expectations after acquiring some high-end free agents in the off-season.
> 
> 2. Pittsburgh: While one conference champ (Green Bay) is proving to be a contender for the championship this year, the other conference champ is doing the opposite.  At 2-2, they are not looking good, especially when considering that their 2 wins were against a Peyton-less Colts team, and a relatively young team in the Seahawks.
> 
> 3. NY Jets:  At 2-2 after tonight's loss, the team that many were predicting to go to the superbowl is looking just over average.  No matter what weapons you give Sanchez, he still seems to prefer to check down, and it's getting a little old.  A couple of years ago he was a rookie, last year it was too little too late in the title game, and they are running out of excuses now.  Give most other QBs the receiving core the Jets have had the past 2 years, and I really think they woulda been champs.  This year, the defense is not doing there job, so I don't see the Jets going far.  If Sanchez could barely win when the Jets were holding their opponents to less than 14 points, there is no way he is winning when the defense is being scored on a lot more.
> 
> 4. I would say the Colts, but since Peyton is likely out for the season, they really aren't expected to win now.



All of these teams are having O-line problems.  Did you guys see the Jets game?  It's a joke how bad the Jets' O-line was.  I blame Sanchez when he makes mistakes, and he does, but he was not having much time tonight.  The defense was penetrating the line damn near instantly.  It's hard to blame him for checking down when he's getting pressure like that!

Pittsburgh and the Eagles are having real problems with the O-line as well.


----------



## Methadone84

Roddy White n Julio Jones easily best WR tandem. Both are gonna get over 1000 yards. and for a rookie to get over 1000 is insane


----------



## ambigroove

The last 3 years of neglecting the offensive line has finally caught up with the Steelers.    The defense is aging but that really isnt the problem.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, that Sunday game left me pretty pissed as a Steelers fan. the defense did what they had to do, although it's weird to see RBs now run a bit more wild on that Steelers defense, they still held Arian Foster down enough to win. Big Ben played very well, in spite of his incredibly shitty offensive line. in the past 5 years or so, Pittsburgh has won despite its o-line. how did they do this? I don't know, fucking magic or miracles or something, because we all know you can't compete on the highest level without an o-line. already in the season, the big boys up front are so depleted, that during the Indianapolis game Pittsburgh coaches thought they were going to have to substitute some d-linemen on the offensive side

in the world of NFL football, that just isn't going to equal wins


----------



## ChickenScratch

the falcons suck in the 3rd quarter.  this is a big problem.

axl, what's the deal with rapelisberger's injury?  i guess i could google it, but i'm lazy.


----------



## axl blaze

some sort of foot injury. he didn't leave the game, but he had to wear a boot afterwords

Big Ben may be a rapist or pseudo-rapist, but he for sure is a tough mudder. I think he'll still be playing


----------



## ChickenScratch

he is a tough mother fucker.  i'll never forget his broken ass nose last season.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm in the airport and they have sports center on. what the fuck happened to the jets? i feel like i've missed everything. i haven't seen a football game since the last time i saw Chickenshit. 

why would anyone want to be the new york of west virginia? sometimes i swear axl i have no idea where you get this shit.


----------



## ChickenScratch

what happened to the jets?  they fucking suck, that's what happened.

sanchez is horrible.  flacco isn't much better, but baltimore still has a good defense.

regardless, the jets will finish the year under 500.


----------



## China Rider

i said before this season started that it would be andy reid's last year as the eagle's coach

and that's about the only bold preseason prediction that looks to hold true


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> i said before this season started that it would be andy reid's last year as the eagle's coach
> 
> and that's about the only bold preseason prediction that looks to hold true



yea, he's done.  his team has about as much dicsipline on the field as his son's have off the field.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> why would anyone want to be the new york of west virginia? sometimes i swear axl i have no idea where you get this shit.



hahaha, I do have quite the imagination + wordplay. it's not a question of want, it's just what the city is. if you've been to Pittsburgh you would see. it's a great city though with a great arts scene... but that Appalachia element always creeps in


----------



## ChickenScratch

there is absolutely nothing wrong with appalachia.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, he's done.  his team has about as much dicsipline on the field as his son's have off the field.



fuck that made me laugh

the city of philly suffered so bad last night

i slept well

(i like the city itself, but they are fucking so weird about sports)

actually who am i kidding  i hate all major cities


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm glad to see that Dallas lost again.  I don't see them keeping Romo another year if they don't make the playoffs this year.  Why is he throwing picks when they are in the lead?  It's one thing if you are behind and are taking some chances to score, but if you're in the lead, protect it!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Tommyboy said:


> I'm glad to see that Dallas lost again.  I don't see them keeping Romo another year if they don't make the playoffs this year.  Why is he throwing picks when they are in the lead?  It's one thing if you are behind and are taking some chances to score, but if you're in the lead, protect it!



no shit.

better yet.  run the fucking ball.  that was a pretty epic melt.


----------



## Methadone84

China Rider said:


> fuck that made me laugh
> 
> the city of philly suffered so bad last night
> 
> i slept well
> 
> (i like the city itself, but they are fucking so weird about sports)
> 
> actually who am i kidding  i hate all major cities



good thing i dont watch baseball and im not an eagles fan. it was a great day


----------



## 23536

The end of an era



> *ESPN pulls intro after Williams' Obama comments*
> 
> BRISTOL, Conn. (AP) -- ESPN pulled Hank Williams Jr.'s classic intro song from its broadcast of Monday night's NFL game after the country singer famous for the line "Are you ready for some football?" used an analogy to Adolf Hitler in discussing President Barack Obama.
> 
> In an interview Monday morning on Fox News' "Fox & Friends," Williams said of Obama's outing on the links with House Speaker John Boehner: "It'd be like Hitler playing golf with (Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin) Netanyahu."
> 
> Asked to clarify, Williams said: "They're the enemy," adding that by "they" he meant Obama and Vice President Joe Biden.
> 
> "While Hank Williams Jr. is not an ESPN employee, we recognize that he is closely linked to our company through the open to 'Monday Night Football,'" ESPN said in a statement. "We are extremely disappointed with his comments, and as a result we have decided to pull the open from tonight's telecast."


----------



## Kenickie

Hank Williams Jr fucking sucks, he couldn't be half the man his father was and even less of the badass sonofabitch his son is.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> Hank Williams Jr fucking sucks,



blasphemy.

in other news, i've seen better high school football games than this game right now.

but curtis painter has sweet hair.


----------



## Care

How about all the retarded QB's this week. Flacco vs Sanchez was hard to watch, and Romo showed his ugly face in the 2nd half. Where was that in the niner game!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> The end of an era


 


Thank.Fucking.God.


----------



## China Rider

josh freeman is going to be a starting qb for many years


----------



## Methadone84

China Rider said:


> josh freeman is going to be a starting qb for many years




will always be inaccurrate


----------



## China Rider

the amount of comeback/go ahead 4th quarter drives he has, at this age, is fucking crazy

can't be a coincidence


----------



## Pegasus

Who was the Bucs QB that came in and ran an option on third down tonight?


----------



## Methadone84

Pegasus said:


> Who was the Bucs QB that came in and ran an option on third down tonight?



Josh Johnson


----------



## Pegasus

I was happy to see that.  The option is a great third down play, I can't believe it isn't used more in the pros.  It it is a valuable play to have in the playbook.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> Hank Williams Jr fucking sucks, he couldn't be half the man his father was and even less of the badass sonofabitch his son is.



blasphemy! I'm more of a ZZ Top kinda guy, but I will stick up for JR any day (and not Dale, you rednecks)

in other news, James Harrison broke his eye-piece. it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, eh? somewhere in high rooms of a castle, Princess Roger Goodell is violently masturbating


----------



## Care

Niners at home this week against the bucs. We got embarrassed at home last time we played these guys so this will be another big test for Harbaugh and Smith. We'll shut down their run NP its going to come down to weather or not Josh Freeman has a good day passing (he probably will) and weather or not our offense shows up. if we can score 21+ points I like our chances.


----------



## Methadone84

Me n Julio down by the schoolyard


----------



## China Rider

julio jones will defiantly put up good numbers and has elite potential

hopefully he and roddy can keep their egos in check


----------



## Methadone84

Methadone84 said:


> Me n Julio down by the schoolyard


----------



## Care

^failpic is missing roddy white.

and is turner fumbling the ball?


----------



## axl blaze

^ careful... Matt Ryan has herpes

here is the interview for the bad-ass Hank Williams JR that got his song "are you ready for some football?" (a slight change-up from one of his older songs, one of my favorite "all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight")

for 22 years Hank Williams JR has asked me if I was ready for some footbaw on the doldrums of autumn + winter Mondays. I am NOT ready for ESPiN to keep on picking and choosing which teams and public personas they will either support or run away from. I am NOT ready for ESPiN to keep supplying us with Williams JR-less Monday nights

he may have dissed the President, but NEWS FLASH, I'm sure a bunch of country boys think that Obama = Hitler. it's not like Williams JR is even employed by ESPiN

THIS IS DISGUSTING


----------



## alasdairm

what is espin?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Methadone84 said:


> Me n Julio down by the schoolyard



is this a reference to a !!! song?? most likely not, eh??

"me and Guiliani down by the schoolyard"


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> ^failpic is missing roddy white.
> 
> and is turner fumbling the ball?



i needed to match them up with their skin colors.


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> is this a reference to a !!! song?? most likely not, eh??
> 
> "me and Guiliani down by the schoolyard"



yes

Me and Julio down by the schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Max Power

Wow, methadone making a Paul Simon reference and having it go completely over axl's head. What kinda bizzaro universe am I living in?

Anyway, I always say at the start of the season that the Lions are a force to be reckoned with. Nice to be right for a change.


----------



## 23536

The Dolphins have just vaulted to the top of Suck for Luck.  Henne out for season.  Sage Rosenfels signed.  I'm feeling pretty good about our chances.


----------



## Kenickie

Max Power said:


> Wow, methadone making a Paul Simon reference and having it go completely over axl's head. What kinda bizzaro universe am I living in?



real talk


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> The Dolphins have just vaulted to the top of Suck for Luck.  Henne out for season.  Sage Rosenfels signed.  I'm feeling pretty good about our chances.


 
It's about fucking time we sucked in the right year. 


It's too bad this organization is so incompetent that they will probably pass Luck up for some DT prospect or something.


----------



## axl blaze

I have never purposely listened to Paul Simon, or Simon and Garfunkel, in my life

that DOES NOT rock






he kinda looks like an older Pander a little bit. black + yellow would look good on him, no?


----------



## Pander Bear

he's got a strange nose. 

Oh ps: Al davis died today... eh. go raiders, tho.


----------



## Care

At least he died at a high point in recent raiders history. If he had died 2 years ago, when the raiders were the whipping boys of the league, fans would be celebrating in the streets.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya it makes me want to change my pick buuuuuut idk


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> he kinda looks like an older Pander a little bit. black + yellow would look good on him, no?



do all fat white men look the same to you?


----------



## ChickenScratch

if hell were real, al davis would be there now.  but instead his brains are getting eaten by maggots and worms.


----------



## atri

kenickie said:


> do all fat white men look the same to you?


 
:d:d:d


----------



## Kenickie

atri said:


> :d:d:d



come to atlanta so you can hang out with the cool kids, please


----------



## axl blaze

pretty sad... when I heard the news that Al Davis finally kicked the bucket, my initial reaction was "wow the Raiders finally have a chance to be a good team again"

I know we have one or two Bay Area footbaw fans. is this the universal feeling on the subject??


----------



## alasdairm

^ i've been to a few raiders games and all you hear on bart on the way home is "_he can't live forever..._"

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I always thought that motherfucker was too mean to die. You know, if the good die young and all...


Anyways, it's a shame he only lived 7 years past his retirement age. I was hoping he would cash in some of the Social Security money for himself.


----------



## Care

I know lots of raiders fans and since the raiders have been competitive recently (swept the division last year) the Al Davis hate has died off considerably.

But I gotta say, the Oakland Colosseum is quite the shithole. That place needed to be revamped ages ago, probably the worst stadium in pro football. I went to a raider game a few years ago (free tickets) and i was thoroughly unimpressed by the venue.


----------



## suburu

1 hr to some football to watch thank fuck. NFL Countdown on ESPN is a real downer today


----------



## Pander Bear

falcons lookin so good... so so good!


----------



## Methadone84

Pander Bear said:


> falcons lookin so good... so so good!



until everyon on our team got injured.

and wtf since when did john abraham get injured? guaranteed if he played we woulda won.


----------



## Care

GO NINERS! Wohooo

48-3 vs tampa

OWNED!


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> GO NINERS! Wohooo
> 
> 48-3 vs tampa
> 
> OWNED!



yeah was happy they shit on them cuz i hate the bucs such a dirty team. I always hear them poking peoples eyes in those dog piles n shit.


----------



## China Rider

to those who discredit the nfc west

fuck you


----------



## ChickenScratch

falcons suck.

again, FML.

i'm going to start following rugby.  maybe busty will teach me.


----------



## Care

Falcons have to beat the saints when they play them if they want a good shot at winning the division now.

More importantly though, how about those 49ers. If you had told me at the beginning of the season that we would be 4-1 going into week 6 and the least impressive win on the resume was Philadelphia I probably wouldn't have believed you. We beat cinci on the road, a team that is now 3-2 and has beat some impressive opponents like the bills. We also beat the seahawks who are 2-3 and had an impressive road win vs the giants this week and almost upset the falcons last week. And we not only beat, but humiliated tampa 48-3 after they shut us out 21-0 at home last time we played them. Oh and our only loss was to a cowboys team that we had a double digit lead on in the 4th quarter.

Im still not 100% sold on Alex Smith as a QB. He is undoubtedly less polished than the elite QB's in the league. But he is making clutch plays and not turning the ball over. Harbaugh has created a system where he can succeed and letting our defense keep us in games. The 49er run defnse is amazing by the way, Patrick Willis might be the most valuable defensive player in the league this year. If you play the 49ers you better have a plan other than running the ball up the middle.

Give Harbaugh an elite passing QB and a few more years running this team in our division that is very winnable and we could see the 49ers mentioned amongst the powerhouse teams in the NFL.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i only saw the highlights of the 49er's game yesterday, but you guys seemed to look boss as fuck.

tampa bay is terrible, but that was pure domination.

side note - i'm excited to watch the lions tonight.  haven't seen them play yet this year, and want to see wtf is going on in detroit.


----------



## Care

^ Probably the mot exciting thing about our performance was that we shut down the run and the pass. Ive come to expect 45 total rushing yards out of teams when they face the niners. But seeing our secondary swarming all over the ball and really just completely dominating their attempts at passing was pretty awesome for a team whose weak point has been the secondary.

Oh and our schedule the rest of the year looks really soft, we play the rams and AZ twice. Possible first round bye in NFC?????


----------



## alasdairm

i have the sf and tampa defences on my fantasy roster. my decision to start sf was pretty smart 

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> until everyon on our team got injured.
> 
> and wtf since when did john abraham get injured? guaranteed if he played we woulda won.



what a pathetic excuse. Oh and im changing my opinion of White.

He is not great.


----------



## Pander Bear

fwiw, I thought white was at his greatest so far this season in last night's loss.


----------



## ChickenScratch

roddy white couldn't catch AIDZ if he had sex with all of Sub-Saharan Africa


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> i have the sf and tampa defences on my fantasy roster. my decision to start sf was pretty smart
> 
> alasdair


defences???

lolwat


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. we can have more than one. isn't that pretty standard?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i guess you can spell it defence


----------



## Kenickie

the falcons problems seem to be more offense related than anything else. they held rodgers to nothing the whole first half, and until the third quarter he couldn't throw a touchdown pass. matt ryan & receiver core need work imho. julio jones is still a youngin', but i think he'll do great in another season or so :D


----------



## ChickenScratch

the problem is that they haven't played a full 4 quarters all season.

they also don't seem to have much variety when it comes to their play calling.

they also suck a big fat dick.


----------



## Kenickie

and another thing, before last night the falcons were 2-0 against green bay during the regular season. if you guys could beat him before, why not now? why not during the preseason?


----------



## suburu

The game plan went to shit, especially after going 14 points up and giving the young tackles and Rodgers a tough time. 2nd half Rodgers just did what he wanted. If Finley caught the ball last night it wouldve been a whole lot worse.

Hope Suh breaks Cutler in half tonight


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> and another thing, before last night the falcons were 2-0 against green bay during the regular season. if you guys could beat him before, why not now? why not during the preseason?



Because since the end of last season Rodgers has entered godmode.


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> he kinda looks like an older Pander a little bit. black + yellow would look good on him, no?


 
i think i just found my halloween costume!


----------



## atri

^^^^AAAAHHHHHHH youre killing me :D:D:D
my bucs got spanked by the 49rs, i think any team would have lost to them sunday though. motherfuckers were on point and the bucs were shaky at best. hopefully they can shake it off and do something against the saints next week. back to blackouts im sure :/


----------



## axl blaze

damn... I knew the Detroit Lions were going to be good this year... but _this _good? 

and I'm proud to have aided PB in his Halloween costume. perfect for a footbaw fan that used to mod CE+P


----------



## Pander Bear

found a hat... gotta buy some gas station shades, quit shaving starting today, find some dumb vest, and a retarded belt buckle. I'm pretty much there already.


----------



## axl blaze

dude! you need the Steelers jersey and a MNF hat!!


----------



## Pander Bear

no way... goin for the more traditional look.






also, if all my non-rowdy friends ask, I can say I'm c.s. Lewis Jr. from mr. show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjsW_B4eZTc


----------



## axl blaze

LOL, I see what you did there

you better scream "ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBAW?!" and call Obama a Nazi-Jew at all times


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm pretty much memorizing this script:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDvBmWOf8m0


----------



## Bill

huck it 
chuck it 
footbawwwwl


----------



## Pander Bear

jesus could never be covered by such an undersized cross.


----------



## axl blaze

this Lions VS 49ers game is pretty tight

but why is there only one afternoon game on basic cable? just got back from the bar watching my Steelers, it pains to see Jacksonville creep back in the game. they've always played us close... I remember forgotten (where has he been?) and I used to have an epic rivalry whenever his Jags played my Men of Steel


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm going to start following rugby.  maybe busty will teach me.



I'm going to start following COTB - maybe Busty will teach me :3


----------



## Kenickie

god damnit i love you breezy


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> basic cable?



lulz.

loser.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> god damnit i love you breezy



really?  cuz i'm pretty sure he's playing catch the tampa bay.


----------



## melange

LET'S GO DALLAS COWBOYSs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alasdairm

^ 2-2. more points against than points scored. "america's team" is thoroughly average...



alasdair


----------



## melange

stfu you fruit

it's sad we almost beat one of the best teams in the nfl

everyone else said it would be a "blowout"

I'm not even mad


----------



## melange

If anything the patriots need to tighten up


----------



## Care

Niners!


----------



## alasdairm

^ big win for the 49ers.





melange said:


> it's sad we almost beat one of the best teams in the nfl


there's another word for '_almost beat_' - lost.



alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

god damnit

i still fucking love you breezy

3 minutes into bears v minn, and holy shit, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful pass!


----------



## melange

lol yea good for the 49ers - WHO LOST TO US lollolllol


----------



## Care

^ Still pissed about that but in the end its not going to be a huge factor. The niners would have to seriously shit the bed to miss the playoffs this year.


----------



## Kenickie

god damn a safety, another touchdown, 16 points and still 4 minutes in the first quarter

i just heard the strokes 

way better than all that limp biz kit that was playing earlier during the atlanta game


----------



## Care

I had alot of respect for Jim Schwartz coming into this game, I like that he is a passionate coach that is helping to turn his team around. But he totally overreacted to Harbaughs handshake at the end of the game, chasing down an opposing coach that is running to the locker room and needing to have security personnel hold you back, getting your whole team involved ect is classless on his part IMO. What a sore loser, and he doesn't even apologize after the game or anything. And Harbaugh apologized for shaking his hand to roughly? Is this football or what? Even if you're a big enough pussy to be really offended by something like that you need to just shake it off and go to the locker room.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> I had alot of respect for Jim Schwartz coming into this game, I like that he is a passionate coach that is helping to turn his team around. But he totally overreacted to Harbaughs handshake at the end of the game, chasing down an opposing coach that is running to the locker room and needing to have security personnel hold you back, getting your whole team involved ect is classless on his part IMO. What a sore loser, and he doesn't even apologize after the game or anything. And Harbaugh apologized for shaking his hand to roughly? Is this football or what? Even if you're a big enough pussy to be really offended by something like that you need to just shake it off and go to the locker room.



id be pissed if harbaugh did that to me but no way id run after him like that


----------



## axl blaze

another day, another Steelers victory

but the news of the day to me was that Coaches Fight between Jim Harbaugh and Jim Schwartz, of the 49ers and Lions respectively, after their seminal early match-up

apparently Jim Harbaugh doesn't know how to shake hands. some can't lose well, but Jim Harbaugh has a history of not winning well. although it was hilarious how J. Harbaugh trolled Pete Carroll during their respective times in the Pac-12 (there was another post-game mid-field incident between them as well I believe)

I respect the fire of both of these coaches, but I am a fan of more even-keeled coaches, I have to look at the wrong in their actions

first, if this is how Jim Schwartz handles his first taste of adversity, then this could be a red-letter game for how Detroit's season didn't go as well as they would've liked after a 5-0 start

Jim Harbaugh, he's had a problem with being a douche in the past. I get that he has fire and it might have aided his team to their first 5-2 start since what seems like forever. this is the NFL and I think it's within the realm of being a coach on the pro level to respect one's competition and handle yourself like a man


----------



## Methadone84

Kenickie said:


> god damnit i love you breezy



3 ints


----------



## Methadone84

Falcons just 1 game behind NFC South lead

:D

i think that lockout is why Falcons started out so slow plus our hardest games are allnow behind us. Should be good from here on out. After lions game next week which i still think we should win it gets a lot easier than the games we have played


----------



## Care

Methadone84 said:


> id be pissed if harbaugh did that to me but no way id run after him like that



Yea coaches should just coutsie and kiss each others hands after a tough game a hard hand shake is totally unacceptable in football.



> apparently Jim Harbaugh doesn't know how to shake hands. some can't lose well, but Jim Harbaugh has a history of not winning well. although it was hilarious how J. Harbaugh trolled Pete Carroll during their respective times in the Pac-12 (there was another post-game mid-field incident between them as well I believe)
> 
> I respect the fire of both of these coaches, but I am a fan of more even-keeled coaches, I have to look at the wrong in their actions
> 
> first, if this is how Jim Schwartz handles his first taste of adversity, then this could be a red-letter game for how Detroit's season didn't go as well as they would've liked after a 5-0 start
> 
> Jim Harbaugh, he's had a problem with being a douche in the past. I get that he has fire and it might have aided his team to their first 5-2 start since what seems like forever. this is the NFL and I think it's within the realm of being a coach on the pro level to respect one's competition and handle yourself like a man



Call him a douche if you want, but from what I see he just coaches football to win and doesn't give a fuck about the feelings of his opponents. Coaches that get all butthurt about other teams running up the score need to find a way to stop them on the field instead of whining about it off the field. Schwartz is one of the most exiteable coaches in the league and for him to get mad because of a handshake is pretty hilarious. It just comes down to the fact that his team lost a big game and he was pissed, so he was on a short fuse and took something that wasn't personal personally.

And I dont know if any of you actually watched the game, but the niners got totally raped on that TD call. The league has been calling it all year in a way that states you need to totally complete the catch and come up with the ball for it to be a TD, then go against it for some reason today. If you look at the Calvin Johnson catch last year and the Burrelson catch today there is pretty much no difference, yet there was a different call toay to ther point where they actually reversed the call on the field.

And for the record I dislike the rule as its written and I totally think Johnsons catch last year should have stood, but the league needs to be consistent with the rules and they failed to do that today.

Good game by the niners overcoming early turnovers, penalties and questionable calls to beat an undefeated team on the road. And they are 5-1 not 5-2 btw.


----------



## axl blaze

eh, Harbaugh should act like he's done it before

both coaches have lost a lot of respect in my eyes


----------



## [S]alvatore

BEARS

I am aware we still have numerous personnel issues.


----------



## atri

hell yeah bucs win:D
sorry ken


----------



## alasdairm

melange said:


> lol yea good for the 49ers - WHO LOST TO US lollolllol


lost? you mean almost beat, surely?

also, what makes you think i give two shits about the 49ers?

don't be bitter. direct your anger towards your coach's poor coaching. maybe you'll do better against an 0-5 team next week. keep a box of tissues handy 

alasdair


----------



## Care

I was really surprised at how bad the redskins looked this week. This was their chance to show themselves to be a legit playoff contender and kick their arch rivals when they're down, and they failed miserably. Im continually surprised that the colts manage to do anything on offense, and I bet they pull out a W before too long. Big winners this week were the bucs for sure. After that ruthless thrashing at the hands of the niners last week they had a big win to take hold of their division. Also, Buffalo losing is a huge blow to the bills. With the pats out in front of the division they have a hard road to the playoffs.

And like ive said in the past, the lions have a slippery road to the playoffs. They are most likely going to finish behind GB, so they need to win a lot of games if they want a wild card spot. Looking ahead GB vs DET are going to be some important games.

And I think its officially safe to say that the 49ers have arrived. With a bye next week and a soft back half of the seaon they are looking pretty for a shot at a first round bye in the playoffs if they keep their intensity up.


----------



## Methadone84

it wasnt really the redskins instead Rex Grossman


----------



## atri

tenard jackson being back really helped the bucs d.


----------



## alasdairm

carson palmer is a raider...

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

I hate that Jason Campbell is injured.  He's always been a favorite player of mine (except for when at Auburn )  He was just showing this year how good he can be in the NFL and then gets an injury like this.  It's really unfortunate.


----------



## Methadone84

alasdairm said:


> carson palmer is a raider...
> 
> alasdair



wow raiders are a joke 2 1st round draft picks for an ok QB


----------



## China Rider

brandon lloyd is about to explode

if only mark clayton and danny amendola were healthy

also, mike sims walker is back in jacksonville, lol


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> Im continually surprised that the colts manage to do anything on offense, and I bet they pull out a W before too long.



although the Colts have yet to field a W, that franchise in Indy gets my respect

they haven't won a game, but they have been trying their asses off to look respectable and even to win. most of the 0-6 teams don't have any fight in them at all, however, the Colts have some fire

Carson Palmer to the Raiders? this is an almost-blockbuster trade, right before the deadline. you don't see that very often. I think this is one of those deals where both teams involved truly come out better than before the deal. like Pegasus, I've been somewhat of a fan of Jason Campbell since his NFL debut. I always thought he got short-changed and when he finally shows some promise - boom - injured. that's just life in the NFL for ya

the Bengals must be riding high on this one. they just couldn't win consistently with Carson Palmer, and they got lucky in having a rookie QB that shows veteran-like poise in the pocket that is leading them to a decent 4-2 record. just because of Andy Dalton's promise the Bengals are confident enough to trade away that whiney-ass Palmer for some good draft picks

fwiw - I think Palmer will fit in well at Oakland. he's always wanted to go back to Cali, anyways. do you all think he will have some success as a Raider?


----------



## Care

Yea the Bengals are looking good after this trade. Green and Dalton are two of the best rookies in the league and they have two additional high draft picks next year without sacrificing anything. That and their defense is really underrated. Who would of thought a team that lost Palmer, Owens and Ocho would be sitting this pretty.


----------



## China Rider

good for marvin lewis, i like him

looked like he was on his way out at the end of last season...


----------



## Care

So the packers are without a doubt the best looking team in football right now. Looking forward  they are going to be favored in every matchup. My question is who has the best chance of ending their streak. They have Minnesota this week. after that they have SD, the first of a few big road tests left on their schedule. After that they play TB, a team that shows promise but will be a heavy underdog in the matchup.

Then they have a tough stretch against the lions, the giants and oakland (all solid teams). Their first loss could come somewhere in these 3 games. The game against Detroit is going to be absolutely huge for both teams. Detroit is most likely going to be down 1+ games and will really need a win at home. And unless im mistaken the packers will be facing a tough road game and trying to stay undefeated. This will be an epic game. 

IMO it is up to the lions to make sure the packers dont go undefeated this year and give themselves a good shot at the wild card spot at the same time. NYG, OAK and the bears have a chance to beat them, but with the way Rodgers is playing right now the packers are head and shoulders above any other team in the NFL, and have a real shot at going undefeated.


----------



## suburu

I put 100 euros on the Packers a few weeks ago at 5/1 and the price has been dropping steadily since. I can see them losing maybe 2 games though. Atlanta really shouldve made them work harder for the that win and given them a good scare. The offensive line injuries could be the difference. Doesnt seem to matter with Rodgers yet.


Im going to London from Ireland this weekend for my first NFL game and i cant fucking wait. I dont have any real love for either team but have been waiting a long time for this. Think it'll be close but think Tampa will win only because they have had a full week to settle in, time difference, jetlag, they learnt their lesson from the last time. Bears are only arriving tonight. Really looking forward to seeing Devin Hester, Peppers, Blount, and Cutler getting sacked and eating the Wembley turf.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't think detroit is as good as everyone is saying.

very solid team, no doubt.

but the pack will dominate them, just like the falcons will this weekend.


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> I put 100 euros on the Packers a few weeks ago at 5/1 and the price has been dropping steadily since. I can see them losing maybe 2 games though. Atlanta really shouldve made them work harder for the that win and given them a good scare. The offensive line injuries could be the difference. Doesnt seem to matter with Rodgers yet.
> 
> 
> Im going to London from Ireland this weekend for my first NFL game and i cant fucking wait. I dont have any real love for either team but have been waiting a long time for this. Think it'll be close but think Tampa will win only because they have had a full week to settle in, time difference, jetlag, they learnt their lesson from the last time. Bears are only arriving tonight. Really looking forward to seeing Devin Hester, Peppers, Blount, and Cutler getting sacked and eating the Wembley turf.


 
Are you an american living in Ireland or native Irish? Either way that awesome that youre an American Football fan living abroad. Despite the fact that I dislike a lot of the NFLs policies football is by far the most entertaining sport to watch for me and I would love if there was more international interest, and even international teams.

Unfortunately (for you and my fantasy team) Blount is injured and not going to play this week.




ChickenScratch said:


> i don't think detroit is as good as everyone is saying.
> 
> very solid team, no doubt.
> 
> but the pack will dominate them, just like the falcons will this weekend.



Time will tell, but from what I have seen of the lions they are a very well rounded team, whereas most good teams this year have some weak areas. Their defense is top notch and as long as Stafford is healthy they will put up points. The only thing they are really missing is a power running game but that's not really necessary to be effective on offense these days. We'll find out what they're made of this weekend I guess.


----------



## Pander Bear

are they playing in Wembley? Man that's a pretty awesome venue. You're getting a prety good matchup out of it too.


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> Are you an american living in Ireland or native Irish? Either way that awesome that youre an American Football fan living abroad. Despite the fact that I dislike a lot of the NFLs policies football is by far the most entertaining sport to watch for me and I would love if there was more international interest, and even international teams.
> 
> Unfortunately (for you and my fantasy team) Blount is injured and not going to play this week.



Im Irish. Live in Ireland but have to fly to London, UK for the game. NFL has a huge following in Ireland and football's played here too but only on a small college level. Rugby, Hurling and Soccer comes first and its hard to persuade guys to play cos their club teams wont allow it. Too many injuries. Would take years of development for an International game but would be great. It would be like the "Dream Team" in olympic basketball just destroying teams. Im sure Ireland, The Brits, Germans. Australians, New Zealanders, South Africans could scrape at few teams together. 

Dan Rooney is the US ambassador to Ireland and he was talking about playing a Steelers game in Ireland over the next few years. Hopefully that happens. Im not bothered who plays now, just want to experience a game and see how fast and explosive it is up close.




Pander Bear said:


> are they playing in Wembley? Man that's a pretty awesome venue. You're getting a prety good matchup out of it too.


Yeah Wembleys the venue, fantastic stadium. The games over the last few years have been pretty close too except for 1 year.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> So the packers are without a doubt the best looking team in football right now. Looking forward  they are going to be favored in every matchup. My question is who has the best chance of ending their streak. They have Minnesota this week. after that they have SD, the first of a few big road tests left on their schedule. After that they play TB, a team that shows promise but will be a heavy underdog in the matchup.
> 
> Then they have a tough stretch against the lions, the giants and oakland (all solid teams). Their first loss could come somewhere in these 3 games. The game against Detroit is going to be absolutely huge for both teams. Detroit is most likely going to be down 1+ games and will really need a win at home. And unless im mistaken the packers will be facing a tough road game and trying to stay undefeated. This will be an epic game.
> 
> IMO it is up to the lions to make sure the packers dont go undefeated this year and give themselves a good shot at the wild card spot at the same time. NYG, OAK and the bears have a chance to beat them, but with the way Rodgers is playing right now the packers are head and shoulders above any other team in the NFL, and have a real shot at going undefeated.



I agree, although I wouldn't count TB out.  

I'll chime in about their game against the Giants, since they are my team.  The Giants should be getting a few players back from injury this week, so their defense should be better by the time they play the Packers.  The Giants will have to play a full 4 quarters of good football, and can't turn the ball over.  It will really depend on which NY Giants team shows up to play.

I had said that the Giants couldn't afford to lose any easy games in the first half of their schedule, since the second half seemed really tough.  That's why I was pissed when the lost to the seahawks.  Anyway, the second half of the schedule doesn't look as bad as it did in the beginning of the season.  

Washington, Philly, and the Jets all look worse now then expected (well I expected Washington to be bad, but after the first few weeks they looked good, but now pretty iffy).  They will likely lose to the Pats, the Saints, the Packers, and 1 of the 2 games vs Dallas.  They better beat Miami after the bye week, and the game vs the 49ers a few weeks later should be good.  

So will they be at the top of the division if they go 10-6?  Dallas has a easy schedule coming up, but have one more loss than the Giants.  If the Giants beat them in both games, that will be huge.  

Washington (also has 2 losses) basically has the same second half of the season schedule as the Giants, but have an easier game in playing the Vikings, as opposed to the Packers.  If the Giants beat them, they are likely done.  Also, with the QB change in Washington, I would expect some problems and they may lose some easy games.

Philly doesn't have a chance, given their current record, and upcoming schedule.  

I'm actually surprised at how easy the Giants have been scoring.  As long as they don't turn the ball over a lot, they should win the division, especially since they are getting some players back from injuries.  I really do think that their loss to Washington was due to the recent injuries, and because they hadn't been able to practice with the replacements due to the hurricane, plus of course the lock-out.


----------



## atri

bears v bucs is always a bad matchup for me. i grew up in chicago and live in tampa. bucs are always #1 for me but chi is always my #2 team. i would say that im kinda sick of the bucs playing in england, but were on nonstop blackouts so any away game is a-ok for me. wish it was considered a home game just to get one more game on the tv :D. i think the bucs have it though, our d should keep the bears at bay enough for us to make some tds.


----------



## Care

Yea the Giants could have a good team going into the playoffs if they can stay healthy. Like any team though, they live and die by their quarterback play. While Eli has been having a good season so fr its tough to know if he will keep it up enough to win the division given his previous inconsistency.

Wouldn't it be hilarious if Eli ended up with more superbowls than his legendary brother?

And I agree that philly is most likely done unless the rest of the division starts sucking it up while they get hot over the next few weeks.


----------



## atri

my bad, london is considered a home game for the bucs
huzzah!


----------



## Kenickie

i dunno axl -- my colts fan friends have been almost dead to the world the entire season, where as my carolina fans are rowdy as all hell. i think they are going to be in shock for the rest of the season as they try and come to grips with never seeing peyton manning on the field for them ever again.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think I've ever seen a 1-5 team get so much press than the Carolina Panthers

one thing about the Colts... I think I would hate them even more than I do if their team went thru with this doomsday scenario:

1) Peyton Manning gets hurt and never plays again
2) they lose every game, thereby getting the 1st round draft pick
3) they get Andrew Luck, and he happens to be all that and more
4) they go on with their winning ways

I would just be so salty, even more so if I had the misfortune of being a Browns or Bengals fan. think about how lucky the Colts would be, they would experience their first losing season, only to pick up the decade's most highly-fellated QB draft pick. if my team were the Browns, who struggled with QB play for what seems my entire life, I would be so heated that Indy only has to experience one season of losing before being _handed _prosperity


----------



## axl blaze

I am going to get drunk and watch the Steelers

you gotta love it when your team is on prime-time, yah?


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm actually happy to have an early game. It leaves me with a day remaining to do non-football stuff.


----------



## Tommyboy

The referees are not letting the Chargers play defense.  The corners can't even breathe on a receiver without getting called for pass interference.


----------



## Methadone84

Burner gonna burn am i right?


----------



## Care

Solid game by the Falcons. Biggest win of the year for them so far. Roddy White finally making a tough catch is nice to see.


----------



## Methadone84

wow lions are a joke read this: http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...y-ndamukong-suh-taunted-an-injured-matt-ryan/

Suh and Avril taunting ryan when he got injured and was lying on the ground they were kicking matt ryan and bunch of other stuff "they wont say"


----------



## Methadone84

now i understand why harbaugh shoved the victory in schwartz face. The coach is a joke too.


----------



## Kenickie

3rd quarter and i think i'm going to stop caring, since we're at 48-7

I WANT 60 POIIIINNNTSSSSS

rawr


----------



## Methadone84

colts clearly want andrew luck


----------



## Kenickie

well there is my 60 points


*I WANT MY 75 POINTSSSSSS*

put a fucking raaaang on that shit


----------



## Kenickie

PB says we're annoying fucking fans

you know what i say to that?

_das racist_

i mean, we ARE the only black people in this thread


----------



## Methadone84

oh please were just REAL fans i guess. How could his favorite team be falcons and he picks them to lose a week? cmon


----------



## Care

^ Because he has the capacity to make an objective decision?


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> ^ Because he has the capacity to make an objective decision?



no because he's an old pessimist asshole, but he still loves his team. i just love mine that much _more._


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah. glad the Cowboys and Broncos won.


----------



## Care

The Chargers really blew it today. 21-3 at the half and they get beat by Sanchez like that in the second half. They're still off to their best start in a while and have many division games left which will decide their season for them, but they aren't looking like a Superbowl team that's for sure. Horrible play calling and clock management at the end of the game, Norv Turner deserves to be fired.

What a turnaround by the Broncos. Tebow was about to go down in history as the first Denver QB to get shut out in like 220+ games with just under 3 minutes to go in the 4th quarter. Yet he somehow magically manages to turn it around and is a hero despite playing horribly for 95% of the game.

Lions looking like a bunch of punks letting success get to their head. Schwartz blowing up last week and the pre game shenanigans this week, along with the Lions DEF talking shit over a QB injury doesn't look classy. Especially for a team who's QB has a history of season ending injuries that ruin the season for the team.



Kenickie said:


> no because he's an old pessimist asshole, but he still loves his team. i just love mine that much _more._


I bet its easy to pick your teams to win every week when you're a fan of the saints and LSU  . Big game for your tigers next week. Reminds me of the Florida vs Alabama game a couple years ago when Alabama won and ended up winning the national championship.


----------



## spaceyourbass

I love how Steve Smith has to wait so long for a decent QB at Carolina, and now he's got Cameron _freak_ing Newton. Its time for Steve to have another big season a la 2005.


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> wow lions are a joke read this: http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...y-ndamukong-suh-taunted-an-injured-matt-ryan/
> 
> Suh and Avril taunting ryan when he got injured and was lying on the ground they were kicking matt ryan and bunch of other stuff "they wont say"


 
If Cliff Avril kicked an injured player on the ground we would (1) have been watching it on NFL or tv for the last 12 hours and forever again (2) he wouldve got the shit kicked out of him and started a 80 man brawl. I would believe the taunting though, im sure that happens a lot more but players dont always run to the media. The Falcon players showed true sportsmanship when Stafford also got hurt and there were 2 or 3 guys checking if he was okay instead of taunting him.

The Lions havent showed much class since they started winning and now they are losing again, they have showed less! They could be 5-5 by the time the Packers game comes along with 2 road games upcoming.


----------



## axl blaze

haha, Carson Palmer is such a dick head

once a dick head, always a dick head

my Steelers look AMAZING. they might have the best Wide Receiver in Mike Wallace, and the best wide receiving core in Antonio Brown, Heath Miller, Hines Ward, and of course Wallace


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers would have won if it wasnt for those damn BS pass INT calls!!


----------



## alasdairm

indianapolis would have won their first seven games if...



alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> I bet its easy to pick your teams to win every week when you're a fan of the saints and LSU  . Big game for your tigers next week. Reminds me of the Florida vs Alabama game a couple years ago when Alabama won and ended up winning the national championship.



yar, well, and that when i was really getting into football, it wasn't super rough. the saints were still total shit, but LSU was tolerable. shit, the first year i was living on my own as an adult in New Orleans, LSU beat Ohio State for the NC. i don't know what i'd do if i was brought up as a Browns fan or something, i guess i just got lucky that my parents picked Arkansas/Louisiana at the time that they did. what i'm saying is a perfect storm happened (haha!) to make me an obnoxious uppity homer bitch.


LSU is going to beat D's face right off. I'm so sick of Nick Saban and his god damn chillwave and all that other shit. Kenickie will fucking _eat_ you. Every time I think about this game my stomach gets all tight and I feel like I'm going to throw up and I break out in a cold sweat. I know that when we win I'll hear the screams from Tuscaloosa all the way up here in East Atlanta. Les Miles is going to play his suspended players, I'm almost 100% certain, although having players missing all year hasn't seemed to fuck anything up, yet.


----------



## Kenickie

either way, I'm still not as annoying as those guys from ohio.


----------



## axl blaze

Ohio State fan-base is known, and hated for being uppity and in-your-face douchiness

SEC fans are also known to be the exact same. I'm just saying, you all want to demonize the Buckeyes, but that's because we are just like you. but geographically speaking the only NCAA fan-base like so in the North, North-East

but, as Buckeyes fans we've been doing it (being awesome) far longer than any of you (apologies to Alabama, they're the only SEC team that could try to argue back)

on topic:
*
MY STEELERS LOOK AMAZING!! I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'D DO IF I WERE A BROWNS FAN EITHER LOL*


----------



## Methadone84

Ndamkong suh is now saying that falcons o-lines karma is what injured matt ryan. Suh is a joke so butthurt its crazy. He needs to remember matt stafford got injured on the final play of the game and is actually injured when ryan is fine.


----------



## axl blaze

Matt Stafford = fat

Jim Schwartz = angry, hyper


----------



## Care

Schwartz needs to donate to the small children foundation or something cause his team looks like a bunch of jackasses atm.


----------



## axl blaze

the only funny comment I read in the bowels of the ESPN comment section were people calling Jim Schwartz, Gym Shorts... I think I'm going to call him that from now on


----------



## Tommyboy

Finally saw the highlights of the seahawks vs browns.  I knew it was going to be a horrible game, but wow....


----------



## alasdairm

axl, how about we agree on these (50 * 50):









[added later] i found the transparent gifs we used last time. if you prefer, we can use these - either one is good for me:









alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I'm good on the above

alasdair is from the U. K. and favors a team called the Patriots... but I guess living in Harvard does the inane to a man 

he must be eagerly anticipating some avatar-revenge; it was real awesome seeing him sport some dirty Black + Yellow in that past avatar bet (last year: whichever one of our fan-favorite power-houses made it the furthest from the other in the AFC has to sport the other team's logo)

I usually don't do these type of bets, and it is never a good idea to bet against the Patriots...

but nary a more gentlemanly type of duel could be imposed one another. you see, being a fan of either the Steelers or the Patriots makes one of highest form of privilege 

a _true _Scotsman wouldn't dare root for a team called the Boston Patriots


----------



## Pander Bear

boston teabaggers, maybe?


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

axl, props on having the balls to take the bet unlike some here i could mention (you know who you are...coughgmcough) 

so jim and i agree that pats vs. steelers is the game of the week but we have eagles vs. cowboys to get excited about too. is this a 'must-win' game for both of these teams who have had their share of struggles so far this season? i think so.

i'd say the cowboys have the edge on defense - especially on the ground where they are #1 in football against the rush giving up a measly 70yds on the ground on average. eagles are better against the pass, however.

will murray have another huge game and blow the doors off?

dallas is coming off an easy game against the hopeless rams but the eagles are coming off a bye and are traditionally unstoppable after a week off.

who's going to win? the eagles are favoured by 3 points and i agree it's going to be a close one. i give the edge to the eagles at home. what say you?

alasdair


----------



## Care

Pats/Steelers should be a good game. Elite passing offense vs elite passing defense, somethings gotta give! Im calling the Pats go up early and Roflburgers throws a bunch of INTs trying to catch up.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah Care... I remember the two defeats that Roethlisberger handed the Patriots just like they were yesterday...

[reminiscing time coming in during an edit - after I get home from work  ]


----------



## ChemicalOne

That's right. America's Team.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Kenickie

im lying in bed alone drinking whiskey straight out of the bottle because it's cold here and my fucking team is fucking losing to god damn _*china rider*_ and pander is off shooting things because his god damn team has a bye. 

at least the carolina/minnesota game is good.

what the hell is wrong in Baltimore? do they suck that hard nowadays? Flacco looks like absolute shit. what are they going to do when Ray Rice leaves?

kjshgkjf drunk bluelighting


----------



## China Rider

*FUCK*.




*YEAH*


----------



## Kenickie

*FUCK YOU CHINA RIDER!*

god fucking damnit!

the one time you win it's against my team! why not the bills and fucking generic mind?!


----------



## China Rider

st louis has some magic in the air, athletically

blame it on that

or drew brees walking the dick

I  those yellow and blue uniforms, gonna rock my isaac bruce one, all week long


----------



## alasdairm

oh well 

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

i gotta say i'm mad proud of Patrick Peterson. he did fabulous against my mommy's team of the Baltimore Colts/Ravens. That was a gorgeous run down the field for you, Peterson. He did great. Baltimore did terribly. Carolina should have won their game. They are like so irritatingly close that i feel i'll never be able to orgasm until they finally get their good, great, wonderful, win, like they could have had today. It's like I need to pee and can't until I see Cam Netwon pull one really great one out. Carolina played well. they played clean. Minnesota gave so much up for them. Carolina still failed. What do you need to do, i mean, jesus!? Carolina needs to get it together. I wanna believe that Carolina will be a great team in one, two years... 

Maybe it's just personal but I hate seeing a Southern team do badly. Things could be better, and I don't want Cam Newton to be as tainted in the NFL as he was in the NCAA. He has great potential, he was a great quarterback. I hope he does well in Carolina. 

gah


----------



## Care

I dont understand how the Saints get owned by the Rams one week after putting up 60 points on the colts.


----------



## axl blaze

^ any given Sunday has never been more true than this season. I feel like the lockout made things even more inconsistent in that regard

but WOOO!! I just went to the #1 Steelers bar in Ohio to watch that black and yellow pull a magnificent victory over the hated Cheatriots. although I didn't express it too much in this thread, I was more confident in my team winning this game against New England than I've ever been. why, you ask? look at that New England secondary! they were atrocious in every single way. and the Steelers finally took a cue from the Pats in regards to how to run an offense. Big Ben - a QB who has never met a long ball that he's disliked - instead dinked and dunked away, implementing a more West Coast style of football. instead of NE's great Tight Ends in Gronkowski and Hernandez tearing up the mid-field, Pittsburgh's Heath Miller did the tearing up

great game, Ali. I do expect to see ya'll in the playoffs. my team was the best team tonight, but who knows what will happen in the AFC playoffs?

it looks like I'm 2 for 2 in avatar bets. I'm getting a little too high-horsed, here. but have no fear, Ali, I will join you in sporting that Stillers avatar for a week :D


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> I dont understand how the Saints get owned by the Rams one week after putting up 60 points on the colts.



i dont think colts are really playing anymore and just want that #1 pick. 

cant wait till next week falcons get to play the colts.


----------



## axl blaze

Methadone84 said:


> cant wait till next week falcons get to play the colts.



meh, those games are no fun. the NFL matters most, specially as a fan of my team, when said team plays and bests good competition

next week, Pittsburgh finally gets into that Sunday Night Prime Time slot with a game against the divisional rivals, the Baltimore Ravens

playing the Colts, as New Orleans showed after this embarrassing loss, truly proves why such games mean nothing


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> meh, those games are no fun. the NFL matters most, specially as a fan of my team, when said team plays and bests good competition
> 
> next week, Pittsburgh finally gets into that Sunday Night Prime Time slot with a game against the divisional rivals, the Baltimore Ravens
> 
> playing the Colts, as New Orleans showed after this embarrassing loss, truly proves why such games mean nothing



look at falcons schedule so far. We need this break


----------



## alasdairm

Methadone84 said:


> look at falcons schedule so far. We need this break


winner talk. for real.

good win, axl. the avatar will be there for a week...

the pats looked pretty ordinary yesterday, mostly thanks to the steelers d. also, the steelers o-line was giving roethlisberger the kind of time that brady is used to getting  

my fantasy stud wes welker is cooling off fast. thank goodness i have adrian peterson, fred jackson and steven jackson on my fantasy team 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

sorry to bring up that Patriots victory again, but I'm so proud of Ohio native Big Ben Roflsburger

the Pittsburgh o-line showed that if they actually give Big Ben time to go thru his natural QB progression, he will lite up most defenses, and specially ones with a questionable secondary like New England's

I could see Pittsburgh goin' back to the Suuuuper-Bowl


----------



## alasdairm

based on yesterday, pittsburgh looks like the team to beat in the afc right now. you guys should finish with a solid record (especially given how easy your schedule gets in the second half...  )

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> I could see Pittsburgh goin' back to the Suuuuper-Bowl



I was thinking we might be having the same teams in the super bowl as last year.   

As for my Giants, it was an ugly win this week.  They have a tendency of playing down to the level of shitty teams, but at least they got the win.  They really need it with their schedule coming up.  I'm glad to see Victor Cruz stepping up to take the place of Steve Smith (who has only 5 receptions since leaving NY to play for the Eagles this season..... serves him right).


----------



## Kenickie

i think that was the worst game of football i've watched in for-fucking-ever


----------



## Pander Bear

bad play, but great drama. All that bad ball handling made for a thrilling chiefs win.


----------



## axl blaze

ehh I agree with Keni, they all looked like bumbling, buck-toothed homos to me. my girl before the game told me that Kansas City would win and I was all hell naw. then I asked her how she knew at the end of the game and she answered: "because I don't think that footbaw teams from California can play good footbaw!"" *LOLOL! *what a dime-piece! I wish Jefe were around to hear such ROFL



alasdairm said:


> based on yesterday, pittsburgh looks like the team to beat in the afc right now. you guys should finish with a solid record (especially given how easy your schedule gets in the second half...  )
> 
> alasdair



true on the scheddy, but it will be nice to have a break in the latter part of the season. the first half was not particularly all wine + roses (due to facing B-more twice, Houston, NE, 49ers, etc)


----------



## Care

> "because I don't think that footbaw teams from California can play good footbaw!"



Yea? Well its 72 degrees where I live 

Chargers have gotten pretty raped by bad calls 2 straight weeks IMO.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, obviously that proclamation was made in a bit of jest due to the nature of being such a blanket statement that it's painful

on the bright side, the State of Cali produces some spectacular high school footbaw, at least on par with the major footbaw producing states (such as FL, GA, TX, OH, etc)

damn San Diego is a team that always seems to ass-ram me whenever I am forced to prognosticate in any way, shape, or form their game. but hey, at least you are a 49ers fan, right Care-bro?

and I agree with the Chargers being on the wrong end of the business side of calls from the refs. god dang Zebras. the sissification of the NFL has made me immediately, half-expecting a flag flown from the zebras during any pass that is slightly down the field. and don't get me started on the _slightest _window the zebras have allowed for a defender to hit the QB, but also if this hit was made a millisecond after said QB throws the ball. it's sad to see literally entire drives made due to consecutive pass interference/roughing the passer calls!

are the San Diego Chargers going to be the next Oakland Raiders? or am I going too extreme on the absurd with that statement?


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Chargers have gotten pretty raped by bad calls 2 straight weeks IMO.


the only thing that raped the chargers last night was their own shitty ball handling. the flubbed snap at the end of q4 cost them the game moreso than any officiating...

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

alasdairm you switched to a steelers fan after that loss?


----------



## alasdairm

no.

alasdair


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> yeah, obviously that proclamation was made in a bit of jest due to the nature of being such a blanket statement that it's painful
> 
> on the bright side, the State of Cali produces some spectacular high school footbaw, at least on par with the major footbaw producing states (such as FL, GA, TX, OH, etc)
> 
> damn San Diego is a team that always seems to ass-ram me whenever I am forced to prognosticate in any way, shape, or form their game. but hey, at least you are a 49ers fan, right Care-bro?
> 
> and I agree with the Chargers being on the wrong end of the business side of calls from the refs. god dang Zebras. the sissification of the NFL has made me immediately, half-expecting a flag flown from the zebras during any pass that is slightly down the field. and don't get me started on the _slightest _window the zebras have allowed for a defender to hit the QB, but also if this hit was made a millisecond after said QB throws the ball. it's sad to see literally entire drives made due to consecutive pass interference/roughing the passer calls!
> 
> are the San Diego Chargers going to be the next Oakland Raiders? or am I going too extreme on the absurd with that statement?



My former high school is actually the top school in the central section for D1 football. They're always competing for the state title, although they haven't won it in quite some time. Our stadium is legit for high school, its far and away the most impressive high school stadium in the region.






And yea its good to be a niners fan atm but I find myself rooting for the chargers too sometimes since they're like the only west coast team that's been worth anything in the past 10 years. The call against Gates in the end zone was total garbage. The same thing happened to them against the jets last week, it will be interesting to see how that division turns out with the raiders, chiefs and chargers all in the hunt. I think the chargers have caught some bad breaks recently, and they're going up against GB next week while the raiders and chiefs have some plush games on the horizion. However I still think they are the best team of the bunch.

Oh and the niners are gonna crush the skins this weekend unless john beck has an amazing game, which isnt gonna happen.


----------



## axl blaze

impressive, Care. without trying to sound like a dumb jock, I do miss high school footbaw. it is such a big deal in the State of Ohio. there is nothing like playing under the lights, every Friday night... playing night games every week is something even the NFL and NCAA can't boast 

for teh Lulz: *Detroit wants to dis-invite Nickelback from its Thanksgiving Game*



> Detroit wants to disinvite Nickelback from its Thanksgiving gameFrom the Motown Sound to the Motor City Madman, from the MC5 to Mitch Ryder, from Bob Seger to "Detroit Rock City," from Kid Rock to "8 Mile," the city of Detroit has a rich history when it comes to all kinds of rock and roll. And that's why the NFL really goofed up when it set the entertainment for this year's Detroit Lions Thanksgiving game -- another estimable Motor City tradition.
> 
> For the first time in eons, the Lions are a very exciting and competitive team, which means that football fans around the country will not be scheduling their post-Tryptophan naps to coincide with the appearance of Ford Field's home team. It's a marquee game for once, so you'd think that a tribute to some tough Detroit rock would be in order.
> 
> Nope. Instead, the league has presented us with halftime entertainment in the form of the inexplicably popular proto-generic post-grunge band Nickelback. That's right -- these seventh-generation Pearl Jammers are set to whine and squall at halftime of the Lions' game against the Green Bay Packers on Thanksgiving Day, and the city of Detroit is not at all happy about it.
> 
> [Let your friends know which games you're watching with IntoNow from Yahoo! for iPhone or Android!]
> 
> Some Lions fans have taken this to the Internet, and created a petition at change.org, begging the NFL to get the band (which is from Canada, by the way — aren't there some CFL games it could inhabit?) out of the picture.
> 
> This game is nationally televised, do we really want the rest of the US to associate Detroit with Nickelback? Detroit is home to so many great musicians and they chose Nickelback?!?!?! Does anyone even like Nickelback? Is this some sort of ploy to get people to leave their seats during halftime to spend money on alcoholic beverages and concessions? This is completely unfair to those of us who purchased tickets to the game. At least the people watching at home can mute their TVs. The Lions ought to think about their fans before choosing such an awful band to play at halftime.
> 
> Detroit wants to disinvite Nickelback from its Thanksgiving gameAnd just in case you think this is some sort of Detroit-centric thing, consider that two writers from the Winnipeg Free Press recently begged NHL commissioner Gary Bettman not to put Nickelback on the bill for the "NHL FaceOff" season-opening ceremonies.
> 
> As people who love music and love Winnipeg even more, we have a request: Please ensure this does not happen. The return of the NHL to Winnipeg is something we have been dreaming about for 15 years. Please do not sully the celebration with the presence of a band whose existence is antithetical to the very concept of celebration.
> 
> Shunned in their own country? You bet your ass. Why foist them instead on the hardworking American public?
> 
> Side note: Lions coach Jim Schwartz is one of the more metal-centric NFLers out there, regardless of position or standing. He frequently tweets out his "What I'm listening to on the way to the stadium" choices, and you'll see a lot of Pantera, Metallica, Iron Maiden, and much of the best of 1970s and 1980s arena rock. Schwartz can't be happier about this than the Lions fans are — maybe it's time for the coach to step in and put a stop to this?



source = http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...sinvite-Nickelback-from-its-T?urn=nfl-wp11074

I believe Max Power is a Detroit Loins, and Gym Shorts and "Fat" Matt Stafford fan. maybe he can give us an inside scoop or something? although I think MP lives in Texas, so he probably is a Cowboys fan who just jumped on the Detroit Lions bandwagon 

the rock-n-roll loving Industrial Eastern Mid-West should not stand for this. a city as rich in rock music as Detroit, a city that brought me one of my favorite old-school rock bands in the Motor City 5, _should not _let this aggression stand


----------



## Care

^ I heard about that. Im definitely not a Nickelback fan but I had no idea so many people actively despised them like that.

I didn't play highschool football, but yea I know what you mean. California is definitely not into HS football as much as some places in the country, but our school was really good and Cali is big so it is very competitive towards the end of the season. It was always really fun watching the football games at the end of the year when there was a lot of hype about facing top ranked schools. We actually beat De La Salle my senior year, which is one of the most recruited teams in the whole country for D1 college players.

Plus I was on the wrestling team, and alot of the football players did wrestling too so I knew alot of the guys on the team.


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> I believe Max Power is a Detroit Loins, and Gym Shorts and "Fat" Matt Stafford fan. maybe he can give us an inside scoop or something? although I think MP lives in Texas, so he probably is a Cowboys fan who just jumped on the Detroit Lions bandwagon
> 
> the rock-n-roll loving Industrial Eastern Mid-West should not stand for this. a city as rich in rock music as Detroit, a city that brought me one of my favorite old-school rock bands in the Motor City 5, _should not _let this aggression stand



I live in FL, tyvm.  

And you can talk all the crap you want about Stafford but I'll be damned if I let you dig Gym Shorts name through the mud!!!


----------



## axl blaze

MP: haha, I actually like Matthew Stafford and have been a fan since his UGA days. he's good, well - when he is healthy that is

Care: oh yeah, it's kinda funny how much hate Nickelback gets in regards to touring circuses. I think they suck balls, no doubt, but I've heard stories of that band having to be on the business end of rocks being thrown! I guess America doesn't like post-to-the-seventh-power grunge butt-rock?

being from around the Cleveland and Detroit region, I feel like this area (being obsessed with rawk n roll, et al) will not let such an aggression stand
*
Canada GTFO ("Imported from") Detroit!! *


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> the only thing that raped the chargers last night was their own shitty ball handling. the flubbed snap at the end of q4 cost them the game moreso than any officiating...
> 
> alasdair



All im saying is if the officiating had been better they might not have found themselves in a situation to give the game away at the last second.

But yes, you're right. They really managed to piss that game away. Good teams need to find ways to win despite questionable officiating and the chargers failed to do that despite having what I consider to be one of the best teams in the league talent wise. I've said it before and ill say it again, Norv Turner needs to be fired, he was bad in SF and he is bad in SD.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I think I posted in this thread right after they played the Jets, and commented on how the Jets really only won due to the officiating.  They were not letting San Diego play defense at all, well not pass defense anyway.  Even the commentators were saying the penalties were just good defense, not pass interference.  They were even calling interference on a line backer guarding a tight end within 5 yards of the line of scrimmage.  

I understand if a team wants to just throw it deep on third and long hoping for a reception or a call, but this was every down, and it didn't matter the yardage.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm a big fan of the better team coming out, despite horrible officiating. but those refs out there on the West Coast can be brutal, at times. nobody wants to see any Pac-10 zebras officiating their NCAA team in a college bowl

also, this year there seems to be an over-abundance in pass interference calls. it seems like during every play downfield, mostly in the pros, I stop and with a look of horror check to see the zebras and if they have thrown yet another flag

Norv Turner does suck. it seems like forever ago, but I actually liked and followed the SD Chargers when they had Marty. I think that Marty-Ball > Norv. any Cali-fags agree with me on this one? I think my statement has only become more of a truth the last couple of years


----------



## Tommyboy

The roughing the passer call on Clay Matthews for his hit on Christian Ponder was ridiculous.  It was a textbook "how to" on knocking down a QB within the rules, yet he was penalized.  

Between all these defensive penalties being called, all a team has to do is have their QB wait long enough to throw a deep pass, and chances are they will get either a roughing the passer or a pass interference call.


----------



## axl blaze

see? the Steelers players were right last year. the NFL is changing its product into a new, neutered product


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> ^ I heard about that. Im definitely not a Nickelback fan but I had no idea so many people actively despised them like that.



Care, who are you? are you really that guy who takes pictures of couples on tops of mountains or are you that skinny guy kissing girls on tops of mountains or what. i thought everyone in america actively didn't like Nickelback in the same way everyone in america actively hates Creed, seeing as they are the same band. it's like you're an enigma, or something.


----------



## _Synapse

The past couple weeks I have not been paying much attention besides a little of the home team.. Bears. (Have not been liking what I'm seeing out of them but its way better than the year before last... the 2009 season where they went like 8-8, but no where near as good, or should I say lucky, lol, as we were last year. The schedule is hard as hell, not to mention. 

I was hoping it would be a noon game this week, vs the eagles, but its a MNF game now so that's gay... gotta wait till tomorrow night, when most likely I will be doing something or forgot...

I just got a new computer with fast internet so everything else these last couple weeks have been pushed off because all I have been wanting to do is go online and look at BL and other cool shit that I had to wait a looong time because lack of internet and or computer, and having to go to the library to get online.... even then its a two hour limit you get on the computers... shafty.

But anyways, Bears Eagles should be a good game. We kept Vick in check last year during the season game at home, and this year the "dream team" is not doing as well as they had hoped, with injuries and other stuff... Hopefully Chicago has it this time around but Cutler, boy is he someone that can make a fan bite their fingernails with anxiety... he is not doing so so bad this year, but he always manages to throw that one interception a game... right to, RIGHT TO the fucking defender...

As long as Jay does not throw towards NNamdi Asomuagh however the fuck you spell his name... he will pick it off... especially playing on some lesser experienced receiver like Hester or Knox, this CB will tear that side of the field to shreds on us... I have not been following any injuries really so I may get lucky and find that Nnamdi is injured or something... I know Vick has been getting injured this year already. Now he is very vulnerable, especially if Peppers or one of our big nigs hits his ass.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## suburu

Hahaha thats class! Bring on another beatdown please Ravens.

Penalty flags should be banned for this fixture, Just let them play.


----------



## Pander Bear

hey baltimore: please stop shaming us in our own house.


----------



## axl blaze

zuh? Big Ben is something like 6-2 against B-more. and they have perpetually failed against Pittsburgh in the playoffs as of late

though this game is tough to call. three Pittsburgh linebackers in James Farrior, James Harrison, and LaMarr Woodley are out, which makes playing their 3-4 defense tough. I'm expecting defensive mastermind Dick LeBeau to play more man coverage, like last weekend against New England, and to also play more 4-3, to make up for the hurt linebacking corps


----------



## suburu

Harrison could play but Woodley is a big loss. Joe Flacco turns into Joe Flacid on the road. Ravens have been very poor on the road bar the Rams game. Big Ben is 7-1 against Ravens at Heinz. Euugghh.

Patriots Suck


----------



## Tommyboy

Giants vs Patriots was some game.  It was all about defense in the first half, and then all about offense in the second half.  The Giants won without their top wider receiver and running back in Hakeem Nicks, and Ahmad Bradshaw, who are out with injuries.  

The Patriots don't seem to play good against NY teams.  If Eli hadn't thrown that interception in the end zone, I don't think the game would have been as close as it was.  The tight ends for both teams had huge games, coming up big when it counted.


----------



## J.Wallace

Today is a good day for NY football fans.


----------



## Methadone84

J.Wallace said:


> Today is a good day for NY football fans.



not if ur a bills fan


----------



## Tommyboy

Methadone84 said:


> not if ur a bills fan



I think he is referring to the _real_ NY.


----------



## J.Wallace

Tommyboy said:


> I think he is referring to the _real_ NY.



Indeed I am! Though I still like the Buffalo Bills


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^Fuck you guys and fuck those new receivers that don't know how to catch for the Bills....


----------



## Kenickie

holy shit Flacco! what's wrong with your throws? i mean you should be able to complete some fucking passes. Ravens converted something crazy like 14 3rd downs, the most since 1970!!! it could have been such a better game, but what can top winning on the road, with 08 seconds left, against someone like the steelers. very dramatic. someone said that flacco was doing great and i wanted to punch them. did you not just see all the fucking missed moments of glory that i did? sometimes, i swear to god..


----------



## axl blaze

suburu said:


> Harrison could play but Woodley is a big loss. Joe Flacco turns into Joe Flacid on the road. Ravens have been very poor on the road bar the Rams game. Big Ben is 7-1 against Ravens at Heinz. Euugghh.



damn. Baltimore eeked out just enough late-in-the-4th quarter heroics to pull off a much-needed W against the Steelers, at Heinz Field. beating the Pittsburgh Steelers twice in the regular season is a damn impressive feat. I do despise the Baltimore Ravens with all that I am as a fan, but to truly despise a hated rival, one most have some respect against said opponent

and as much as I will say it through gritted teeth, I do respect Baltimore. looks like Joe Flacco and the Ravens finally got home-field advantage in the playoffs (currently ignoring the sensationally upstarted Bengals)

I do hope to see you in the playoffs. congrats for the hard-fought win, suburu. there are better and more exciting NFL games than Pitt VS Balt



suburu said:


> Patriots Suck



at least we can agree on one thing!

seeing the NY Footbaw Giants topple NE reminded me of living in Boston and viewing that vainglorious NY Giants SB victory among all my Patriot-fan friends


----------



## alasdairm

that's gotta hurt, j? your vaunted defense giving up a 92 yard drive and a touchdown with 8 seconds left to lose the game and the series.

i feel for you  new england looked mostly awful.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

axl blaze said:


> damn. Baltimore eeked out just enough late-in-the-4th quarter heroics to pull off a much-needed W against the Steelers, at Heinz Field. beating the Pittsburgh Steelers twice in the regular season is a damn impressive feat. I do despise the Baltimore Ravens with all that I am as a fan, but to truly despise a hated rival, one most have some respect against said opponent
> 
> I do hope to see you in the playoffs. congrats for the hard-fought win, suburu. there are better and more exciting NFL games than Pitt VS Balt


 
What a Game man! Incredible win. I wanted to smash the tv when Wallace flew through the air and scored, all i could think was "here we go again". Also, it almost 5am. Then, the 3 and out after the Wallace touchdown was so bad i could only see a Steelers win. If Sizzle is Bens nemesis, then Harrison truly is Flaccos. He was like a rabid dog all night. Surprised the Steelers didnt just run the ball with 4 mins left. 

Delighted for Flacco, he showed some unbelievable resilience and character to come back and drive the Ravens to victory and his 3rd down completions was insane. If Woodley was playing im pretty sure Joe wouldnt have had 14 3rd downs. It wouldve been devastating to lose again especially after Smith dropped the first pass. It was like last year all over again. Boldin and TJ dropped perfect passes in that game and we had touchdowns wiped off for holds. 

A home playoff game would make all the difference. Have to get the offense playing consistently. It should do wonders for team confidence. Need to win the next 3 games. I know the feeling but it still doesnt compare to losing a playoff game to the Steelers. Especially when its 24-24 with 1 min to go, 3rd and 20 and Antonio Brown pulls down a miracle from above to set up a 1yd season finishing TD! That one hurt.


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> new england looked mostly awful.
> 
> alasdair



You can't take away from the Giants for playing a great game though.  Other than Eli's intercepted pass in the end zone, they played really well.  New England's defense is bad, but since Brady is usually able to "make it rain" and put up ridiculous points, it isn't as much of an issue as it would be for other teams.  The Giants won because they were able to rush Brady, and hit Welker quick and hard after his receptions.  It was a defensive first half of the game, and the Giants shut them out in the first half for the first time in a really long time.  In the second half, the Giants were able to eat up enough of the clock while going point for point with the Pats, and eventually have the last say.


----------



## alasdairm

^ oh, don't get me wrong. the giants played a good game.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yeah Ali, it did hurt. I could play the "what if" game all day (it seems that game is never more applicable than in the realm of footbaw), but you win some you lose some. going into the past two weeks and looking at back-to-back highlighted games between AFC rivals Ravens and Patriots, I truly just hoped that Pittsburgh wouldn't go 0-2

yeah Suburu, when James Harrison forced yet another Joe Flacco (aka Bert from Bert and Ernie) turnover, and "Fast" Mike Wallace converted that TD, I thought that yet again Pittsburgh pulled away in the 4th quarter to best the Ravens. but it looks like Joe Fucco has finally figured out how to elevate himself from mediocrity


----------



## Care

Anybody else see that play where ray rice was trying to block Harrison on the edge? Harrison jumped at him and Rice was like "fuck that" and moved out of the way right as Flacco got the ball off. I lol'd.


----------



## Max Power

That flacco pic never gets old. :D


----------



## axl blaze

^ for you, MP... for you ^






and






and






when my team loses a big game, I'll just make fun of their Quarterback!

oh and...


*NSFW*: 










#MIKETOMLINSAPIMP


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> *NSFW*:












Does anyone here doubt the Lions make the playoffs?


----------



## suburu

Axl youre not taking this loss very well lol. Week 1 mustve been torture for you. The Bert Flacco is brilliant but i draw the line at making 52 Earnie!


----------



## axl blaze

LOL, it's tough mang. I won't lie. losing is not something Pittsburgh Steelers fans are used to  congrats again, tho

MP: yeah, I am doubting the Lions making the playoffs just a BIT. I will say that since they're in the NFC they have a _slightly _better chance than making it in the AFC. Detroit's suddenly tough as nails NFC North division ain't making things easier as well...


----------



## Pander Bear

except for jobs... steelers fans are accustomed to losing those


----------



## olab7

Happy my texans are 6-3...but worried its mostly due to a fairly easy schedule.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> except for jobs... steelers fans are accustomed to losing those



Pittsburgh economically speaking is still relatively in tact. it's in nowhere near the state of disarray as say Cleveland or Detroit

also MP, I think the Lions only do have to be somewhere like .500 to qualify at the least in the playoffs. so I think it's safe to say that actually, your Lions probably will make the playoffs. unless their angry little coach starts some sort of shit-storm, that is


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Hey axl, what do you think about Antonio Brown?  Haven't had a chance to see him in person, but I replaced Miles Austin with him based on his production from the last 3 games, then I see this morning that he may get the start.  Do you think he will start?


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> Pittsburgh economically speaking is still relatively in tact. it's in nowhere near the state of disarray as say Cleveland or Detroit
> 
> also MP, I think the Lions only do have to be somewhere like .500 to qualify at the least in the playoffs. so I think it's safe to say that actually, your Lions probably will make the playoffs. unless their angry little coach starts some sort of shit-storm, that is


 
your definitely gonna need 10 wins to make playoffs in the NFC


----------



## axl blaze

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Hey axl, what do you think about Antonio Brown?  Haven't had a chance to see him in person, but I replaced Miles Austin with him based on his production from the last 3 games, then I see this morning that he may get the start.  Do you think he will start?



he's been a real surprise these last two years, as a guy from Central Michigan University

Hines Ward has been injured twice this season, and both times Brown has created 100 yd games

Hines has been pretty shaky lately, I don't know as of now which one will be starting

I was happy to see Brown score his first touchdown, his dance was hilarious 






as far as Fantasy, I don't know. Miles Austin is a No 1 and Brown is a No 3-4. Big Ben likes to spread the ball evenly, while I get a feeling that Tony Romo favors Austin


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Well I can't exactly go out and get a replacement Miles Austin so easy.  If he keeps performing like he did in the last 3 games I'll be in good shape.  He is my first new player to add this season lol, looking forward to seeing how he pays off.


----------



## axl blaze

on Thursday, another Oakland Raiders game... another fan stabbed

when will Mexifornia finally fall into the ocean??

looks like Cincinnati and the Bengals go up against the Pittsburgh Steelers this Sunday

I have a feeling that upstart and surprising Cinci QB Andy Dalton, will get a little exposed on Sunday against that vaunted Steelers defense... anybody else agree?

and my "exposed," I mean utterly RAEPED


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> ...against that vaunted Steelers defense...


the same vaunted defense that gave up a 92 yard drive and a touchdown with 8 seconds left to blow the game and hand the series to baltimore last week?

that vaunted defense? 

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

i almost picked bengal, aj green is a beast.


----------



## suburu

Im looking forward to Bengals Steelers game. Think it'll be a lot closer than a raeping! More of a reach around.


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> the same vaunted defense that gave up a 92 yard drive and a touchdown with 8 seconds left to blow the game and hand the series to baltimore last week?
> 
> that vaunted defense?
> 
> alasdair



hate all you want, statistically speaking the Steelers defense is 1 or 2 over-all in the NFL. I do believe that these statistics amply back up the usage of the adjective "vaunted"

honestly, I felt like the game was over when Pittsburgh got that dreadful penalty for running out the clock, and thus making a 43 yard FG attempt a 48 yard FG attempt. in Heinz Field, it wouldn't have been smart to kick that FG

we all know in the NFL offense is king. a lot of teams could have scored with that much time left on the clock - it wasn't 8 seconds as you just pointed out. Baltimore had well over the time of the 2 minute warning?

again, if a defense is Top 2 in the NFL - a league most recently formulated into offensive overkill and sissification due to Commi$$ioner Roger Goodell's interference - I can firmly stand behind my "vaunted" statement 

but as a Patriots fan, I hardly expect you to be the expert on the justification of defensive word-play


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> hate all you want, statistically speaking the Steelers defense is 1 or 2 over-all in the NFL. I do believe that these statistics amply back up the usage of the adjective "vaunted"


well, you're exaggerating a little but i expect that  you guys are 5th on ppg, 6th against the rush and 3rd against the pass. your defense is pretty good but when i said 8 seconds, the touchdown was scored with 8 seconds left in the game. i'm just trying to rile you and it seems to be working 


axl blaze said:


> but as a Patriots fan, I hardly expect you to be the expert on the justification of defensive word-play


i can't believe it took you that long to make that point 

both our teams are involved in great divisional match-ups this week. i'll admit - i'm nervous about this jets game. they have a solid pass defense and it's in new york. i think this is a pretty important win for the patriots who have looked thoroughly ordinary for 2 games now.

your game is a stormer! the cincinnati defense has your defense beat in points per game and rush yards per game and total yards per game is close. it's not a walkover by any stretch. should be a great game to watch. aj green is a beast!

go pats!

alasdair


----------



## Care

The Steelers are the third ranked defense based on YPG allowed. However that stat is not everything, much of a defenses value comes from creating big plays, turnovers, sacks, big stops at important times. From what ive seen the Steelers are down on most of those things this year.


----------



## Kenickie

just letting y'all know that if we win those superbowl tickets from all those visa commercials we keep seeing we'll invite all of you. BLUELIGHT 'BOWL PARTY IN INDY!!!

even the irishman named after a car


----------



## Kenickie

if this game doesn't end right now i'm going to throw up and be hoarse


----------



## axl blaze

haha, I bet Pander pulled his hair out at the end of the Atlanta game

I see the Coach's reasoning for going for it on 4th and short in OT... but it's so stupid to do so when your team's back is right up against the FG posts for an easy win

I just gained a little more respect for Cinci. they are good and the AFC North is yet again one of the most difficult divisions to play in. Cinci's defense is legit, and Andy Dalton is going to be one helluva player. he should be the Rookie of the Year, no doubt. Cam Newton can't even beat the Titans

the Steelers won but Cinci is going to be good for many, many years to come


----------



## Pander Bear

when we turned it over on downs i was just mad. turner should have taken it outside.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> Cinci is going to be good for many, many years to come



i really hope so

but this has to be the third time that's been said about a marvin lewis coached bengal team


----------



## suburu

Yeah cincy were v impressive in defeat. Lots of twists and turns with them to come yet. 

Pity the Ravens cant use some of Daltons magic he used on the Seahawks or maybe just trying waking the fuck up. Hope Ngata bounces David Reed head off a wall during halftime. Shocking performance so far.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> haha, I bet Pander pulled his hair out at the end of the Atlanta game



i'm relieved we've come to a point in our relationship where the loser doesn't have to sleep on the sofa downstairs

but still i won woooo


----------



## axl blaze

the best part about sharing a division with the Baltimore Ravens is that while they will play their asses off against my team, that same Ravens team got spanked by the dismal Jaguars on Monday Night Football, struggle with the average Arizona Cardinals, and get beat by a offensively offensive Seattle Seahawks club. I guess the Ravens have a tendency to play down to their competition. the Ravens can lose to anybody, which still puts the Steelers in as a threat (as always) to the division due to their hilarious losses

the Steelers looked beastly in their win over the Cincinnati Bengals. that Pittsburgh "vaunted" defense has caused some critics to point out that while they do lead in almost every statistical defensive category, they are unnaturally lagging turnovers. in this game, turnovers come in spurts, and they came all over Rookie Andy Dalton earlier today

up next is the New York Jets against the Patriots. I like that the NFL has been scheduling key division games more towards the end of the year. everything looks like a wash in the beginning, but the true colors of a team shows during divisional rivalry games

anyways, I'm rooting for the *GANGGREEN!* but it should be difficult for the Patriots to lose what, three straight? not usually...


----------



## Tommyboy

My Giants lost to the 49ers in a tight game.  I'm obviously not happy about the loss, but I am pretty happy with the way the G-Men played.  Looking at the NFC East division, the Eagles lost today which I was relieved to see, so you can stick a fork in their season now, the Redskins had started the season hot winning 3 of the first 4 games of the season, but haven't won since week for, which leaves us with Dallas.

The Cowboys killed Buffalo today, and given their [Dallas'] easy schedule for the rest of the season, it's going to come down to them and the Giants for the division.  They have yet to play each other this season, but will meet twice in the span of 4 weeks, and it is likely that those 2 games will decide who takes the division.


----------



## suburu

Ravens game was real horror show. Hats off to BeastMode for doing what he does best but its just typical of the season after last weeks win. Tavaris Jackson mustve thought he was dreaming to be sacked only 1 time. Week 2 all over again except twice as bad. David Reed handed them 10 points and we never recovered. The Bengals game next week will be huge.

Great win for Steelers Axl, just what you needed, a tough game and take home the Win. If someone had said before the game that 1 team would have 6 sacks and the other team none, you wouldnt have guessed Bengals. Smash mouth football for years to come.


----------



## Methadone84

Pander Bear said:


> when we turned it over on downs i was just mad. turner should have taken it outside.



no our o-line shouldnt have gotten pushed back 5 yards


----------



## ChickenScratch

should've qb sneaked the damn thing. 

too many missed opportunities in that game.  and matt ryan can't throw the deep ball.  

minus the saints game on dec 26th, there is no reason we shouldn't win the rest of our games.  i guess we'll see what happens.

that was a tough loss yesterday.


----------



## axl blaze

suburu said:


> Great win for Steelers Axl, just what you needed, a tough game and take home the Win. If someone had said before the game that 1 team would have 6 sacks and the other team none, you wouldnt have guessed Bengals. Smash mouth football for years to come.



Bengals defense behind Mike Zimmer is for real imo. Cinci pulled away in the sack category, but two interceptions sealed the victory for the Steelers

feels good to lead the AFC North. what a monster of a division


----------



## Care

What a game on Sunday, good game Giants. Better game by the 49ers.

A surprise onside kick after scoring, awesome. Alex Smith carrying the offense, awesome. Our Defense winning us the game in the 4th quarter yet again, awesome. They are looking like a very solid team.


----------



## China Rider

am i the only one who thinks the falcons d coordinator looks like a doof?


----------



## Pander Bear

he looks like your typical georgian yokel, circa 1983


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> he looks like your typical georgian yokel, circa 1983



he looks like your mom.


----------



## Pander Bear

did you have fun staring into the empty dead eyes of your realdoll all weekend instead of hanging out with us?


----------



## axl blaze

he looks like a townie from Athens

I think Joe Flacco is in the same category of such players like Carson Palmer, but even more specifically Tony Romo. both Romo and Flacco will convince you, the fans, that they are for real. every once in a while - like last Sunday when Tony Romo tore up that porous Bills secondary for like 7 TDs and monster yardage. but we all have seen the Bad Tony Romo, that QB on the other side of the dangerous roller coaster ride that is their normal season

Flacco has came from behind and beat his hated Steelers. but I don't think he beat Pittsburgh before last season. Flacco always does good against decent teams, but then he follows that up with a mind-numbing loss the next game. since 2007, the Steelers lead the league in the amount of victories after a defeat

the NFL is so damn good, while it isn't that difficult to have a good break-out year. just ask Michael Vick. but once those NFL defenses realize your game and what you do, it becomes far more tough to stay consistently relevant. obviously, we have heard the call for Romo's head in Dallas

but look on the bright side, he can be great when utilized properly for your fantasy football team


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> did you have fun staring into the empty dead eyes of your realdoll all weekend instead of hanging out with us?



realdoll is good.  i like that.

yes, we had fun.  but she went to clemson, so i was forced to watch that game.  which actually turned out to be a barn burner.


----------



## Pander Bear

if theres one thing clemsonians know its setting fire to shit you'd find on a farm.


----------



## ChickenScratch

she lives on a farm in mount pleasant, sc.  and she set fire to my genitals.


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## axl blaze

some notable QB injuries:

it looks like Houston will have to continue their winning ways without QB Matt Schaub. it's hilarious to see the sports talking heads pontificate on if the Texans should contact Brett Favre out of retirement. their second-string QB, Matt "Hot Tub" Leinart is slated to take his place. this Texans team reminds me of the Steelers last year, real good run game and real good defense. THAT set-up is a dream for a QB to takeover. Leinart didn't quite fit in the gunslinger mentality of the Arizona Cardinals offense, so maybe a more pro-style formation will be good for the ORIGINAL () Matty Ice?

and apparently Big Ben broke his thumb in last week's divisional win against the Bengals. apparently, he didn't notice and he played through it. Pittsburgh WR "Fast" Mike Wallace said he didn't even know that Big Ben was hurt. damn, Big Ben is one tough ogre. I don't know how one could play QB with a broken thumb on the throwing arm. but... let me just say as a Steelers fan, it looks like their bye week could not come in more of a better time!


----------



## suburu

Kenickie said:


> just letting y'all know that if we win those superbowl tickets from all those visa commercials we keep seeing we'll invite all of you. BLUELIGHT 'BOWL PARTY IN INDY!!! even the irishman named after a car



Shit yeah im sweet for that! I better book the flight to Baltimore just in case. Week of partying with Marlo and the boys before we tear Indy up. "Pandemic i got dat Pandemic!"


----------



## Pander Bear

Kenickie refuses to watch the Wire, but from me to you, kudos for keeping up with the decent parts of american dramaturgy.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie refuses to watch the Wire, BECAUSE SHE IS BLIND TO THE AMOUNT OF PURE WIN THAT TV SHOW ENCAPSULATES! seriously, Baltimore will always be > Washington, DC

while in Baltimore you can dine on delicious crab cakes or Balmer crab soaked in Old Bay seasoning, DC is the place where one goes out to their lame-ass clubs to see "Interns Gone Wild!" no thanks, DC. I will go with Baltimore


----------



## Pander Bear

otoh...



> STRINGER: Alright. I can't stand that go-go shit, anyhow.
> D.C. CONTACT: Ain't heard it live, then. I know a club in Oxen Hill that would wreck y'all.
> STRINGER: A-ight. If I'm 'round the way.



he's right go go is about a million times better than baltimore club shit.


----------



## suburu




----------



## axl blaze

RIP D'Angelo 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Pander Bear

spoiler alert, ass.


----------



## suburu

So how many times is Marcus Mumford(Tebow) getting sacked tonight???


----------



## alasdairm

fuck the nfl channel.

that is all.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

surely the jets are done? yet again, rex ryan's superbowl guarantee demonstrates that, like so many people in sports, he does not know the meaning of the word guarantee...

i'm all for coaches projecting confidence and belief in their teams but he just looks like an idiot...

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

yes they're done. Denver's a crap team too, though. Really, even my team looks to be pretty much shit. We're at the point where even if there might be some scrapping for who gets a wildcard spot in the playoffs, we can reasonably assume who is going to the post season, and then reasonably assume who is going to win those games. Le Sigh.


----------



## suburu

The Jets must be in disbelief how they managed to let Tebow drive 95 yards down their throat. You have to hand it to Tebow, Its ugly but hes 4-1 as a starter, when the games on the line he steps up and performs and if that "Big Man Above" shit works for him, all power to him. I do like watching the option stuff and scrambling around but i can see it ending in tears.

Im sure Timmy gets all the credit but what a player Von Miller is, I'd be surprised if Sanchez doesnt have slight whiplash after those hits last night. Brilliant!


----------



## alasdairm

you said it - 4-1. just as well there are no pictures on the scorecard...

alasdair


----------



## 23536

alasdairm said:


> fuck the nfl channel.



And their website's "live look-ins".


----------



## axl blaze

fuck the NFL Network and Fuck Tim Tebow


----------



## Care

^ Im not a fan of Tebow, but im not on the hating bandwagon either. He is not a traditional NFL QB, but he is effective in his own way, and if he ever learns to throw the ball consistently he could be a good starter. I dont think the Broncos will make the playoffs, but I kind of hope they do just because of all the controversy that would go into seeing Tebow in that situation.


----------



## China Rider

give it time man

i used to be a sinner too

but yesterday when tebow scored that td i let out some vocal emotion


----------



## axl blaze

there's no way I could root for a former University of Florida Gator..... next


----------



## China Rider

so if rex grossman, aaron hernandez and percy harvin were steelerfags you wouldn't root for them?

be real son

on the contrary, even if one of my gophers goes to a shit team (like when matt speath was a steeler) i still root for them


----------



## Pander Bear

alasdairm said:


> fuck the nfl channel.
> 
> that is all.
> 
> alasdair



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=streaming+NFL+games


----------



## axl blaze

^ one can pirate most of anything, it's the thought of their business model that gets me 

Matt Spaeth dropped more balls than Monica Lewinsky

first, I would never root for Rex Grossman

second, Aaron Hernandez is a Patriot, which makes him even worse than a Florida Gator

I like the Bulls, but have seriously reconsidered due to them drafting Joakim Noah and all his ugly-faced, douche-baggery

I just now have gotten over the fact that Jerome Bettis was from Notre Dame, here -- JUST NOW

irrational hatred goes hand-in-hand with sports


----------



## Pander Bear

hey: I don't have cable, so I resent MNF being on basic cable instead of ABC.

Needless to say I steal _a lot_ of content from multinational media corproations.


----------



## axl blaze

watching the Giants/Eagles game and I have only one comment; Giants defensive lineman Chris Canty's facemask is BEAST


----------



## China Rider

looks like something they would give to the retarded kid at little league


----------



## Pander Bear

my spidey sense was tingling over the buff/MIA the same was it was for the Baltimore Cincy game. Oh wellz. Business as usual this week, at least on paper. I was pretty shocked that Dallas didn't hold back the skins more emphatically.


----------



## Kenickie

9th punt giants, jesus


----------



## neveroddoreven

oh you eagles, if you could have only played some more decent 4th quarter football this year...hopes still alive


----------



## Pander Bear

ditch vick, get with vince.

same goes for hasselbeck and locker


----------



## axl blaze

but did you see some of Vince Young's throws? damn man, those were some _really _bad throws, starting off with his _really _bad throwing motion 

the Chicago Bears looked really good today. I don't think Cutler even got sacked once. now we hear news that he broke his thumb, and will be out for all of the regular season?

first the Houston Texans, and now the Bears. damn, I hope Big Ben's thumb has healed up quick during that bye week


----------



## Pander Bear

> but did you see some of Vince Young's throws?



I honestly didn't notice, but they MUST look better than tebow's, and i think young is as good a rush threat as either tebow or vick.


----------



## neveroddoreven

axl blaze said:


> but did you see some of Vince Young's throws? damn man, those were some _really _bad throws, starting off with his _really _bad throwing motion
> 
> the Chicago Bears looked really good today. I don't think Cutler even got sacked once. now we hear news that he broke his thumb, and will be out for all of the regular season?
> 
> first the Houston Texans, and now the Bears. damn, I hope Big Ben's thumb has healed up quick during that bye week



I agree, the bears are really starting to look like solid outfit who could make some serious noise in the playoffs. maybe try to grab a talented young receiver and their OL is coming together well. when it works, it works well.


----------



## Methadone84

neveroddoreven said:


> I agree, the bears are really starting to look like solid outfit who could make some serious noise in the playoffs. maybe try to grab a talented young receiver and their OL is coming together well. when it works, it works well.



you must not have heard Jay Cutler is out for season lol


----------



## neveroddoreven

Methadone84 said:


> you must not have heard Jay Cutler is out for season lol



nope lol had not read that, was asleep until philly came on


----------



## Methadone84

neveroddoreven said:


> nope lol had not read that, was asleep until philly came on



just when bears started to get their shit together too. Now i could see them missing playoffs.


----------



## neveroddoreven

yep, should be an exciting end to the season, a lot of crucial matches upcoming.


----------



## axl blaze

this is funny, a comical re-branding of all 32 of the NFL's team. what do you think about your team's treatment?

NSFW for size

NFC

*NSFW*: 










AFC

*NSFW*:


----------



## Pander Bear

cant see 'em

But if the falcon is the red angry bird, I'm all for it.


----------



## alasdairm

the patriots logo is not a "comical rebranding" - it's just their old logo. hmm, maybe that's the point...

my take away from this weekend is that the bills blow. i had ryan fitzpatrick as my qb in my fantasy league. i'm 2nd in my league but i just made deals to get drew brees for the last 5 games of the season. the bills look awful...

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Knew it would be a close one in this hard as nails division. Great stand at the end and very happy for Ravens to be 3-0 in the division but watching them is not good for my health. Thats 2 weeks in a row watching Andy Dalton and hes very impressive. He had 3 picks but man, he made some amazing throws and reads. Definitely Ginger of the Year.

Ravens will have to play better for Harbaugh Bowl on Thursday. I dont know if Alex Smith has the same deep threat that Dalton has but if we give them a 1st quarter head start like yesterday, Willis and Niners wont let up easily.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah the Patriots logo baffled me. the only one to go over my head?

I think the San Diego Chargers logo is the funniest



suburu said:


> Definitely Ginger of the Year.



lol. I like how his hair matches that very orangey-orange of the Orange and Black on the Bengal's uni


----------



## suburu

We have our fair share of Fanta Pants' in Ireland but hes got a head only a mother could love.

He seems to have a soul though so not all is lost!


----------



## Care

New Bills... same as the old Bills. Crushing loss for them, really makes them look like a non-contender.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah the Bills have gotten blown apart the last two games in a row. their defense is just a joke, and Harvard's feel good story of Ryan Fitzpatrick is showing that yes, just like his time playing for the Bengals prior to Buffalo, he still does suck


----------



## Care

^ And right after he just signed a monster contract... ouch for the Bills.


----------



## axl blaze

I never really bought into Ryan Fitzpatrick, but that's because during all those years when he backed up Carson Palmer on the Bengals, and Carson was no doubt one of those perpetually hurt Cali-fags, I got to see him turd it up for the Bengals all around the AFC North


----------



## Care

^ Bahaha. Dont hate just because the current and future best quarterbacks in the league are from Cali.


----------



## axl blaze

Aaron Rodgers is damn good, one can't argue that

sorry man, I just hate Carson Palmer with so much of my being. and it looks like Sanchize isn't fooling anyone anymore...


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> ^ Bahaha. Dont hate just because the current and future best quarterbacks in the league are from Cali.



Breezy is from Purdue :/


----------



## Pander Bear

pur-who?


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> Breezy is from Purdue :/



I seem to remember the saints losing to the packers.......




axl blaze said:


> Aaron Rodgers is damn good, one can't argue that
> 
> sorry man, I just hate Carson Palmer with so much of my being. and it looks like Sanchize isn't fooling anyone anymore...



Not surprising that you loathe a QB that took a division rival to the playoffs. And you wont see me defending Sanchez, I hate the Jets and Sanchez is plain bad.


----------



## atri

and fuck the sabres too


----------



## GenericMind

FUCK YOU COCKSUCKERSi


----------



## GenericMind

w/e I hate hockey


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> Breezy is from Purdue :/



agreed! nice one, sister

and Big Ben is from Miami (of Ohio) !


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Not surprising that you loathe a QB that took a division rival to the playoffs. And you wont see me defending Sanchez, I hate the Jets and Sanchez is plain bad.



I hate the Jets too, and agree that Sanchez sucks.  

I'll go ahead and quote my friend while watching the Jets vs Denver, and he actually _is_ a Jets fan:

"Even as a Jets fan, it's safe to say I'm watching the 2 worst quarterbacks in the NFL tonight."


----------



## axl blaze

I know your Jets fan bro was wallowing in a sad cesspool off footbaw despair, and Sanchez and Tebow might be awful and horrid to watch, but sadly enough they are even way more skilled than the NFL's cellar dwelling QBs such as on MNF, Kansas City's Tyler Palko (getting his first start at aged 28) against the Patriots. he looked soooo bad. let me just say that as a rabid Steelers fan, I look forward to my defense picking off Palko + the Chiefs this Sunday

the Steelers got two picks last week (before the bye) and I see them getting at least three turnovers against KC on Sunday. so many Pittsburgh detractors have been all "well they don't get takeaways!" yeah, cuz they're too busy getting mad 3-and-outs! plus, turnovers/takeaways kinda go with the whole rule of "when it rains it pours." and hopefully it will be pouring all on the fase of KC's Tyler Palko come Sunday afternoon


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


> FUCK YOU COCKSUCKERSi



Fred Jackson on IR.

aaaaaand there goes the neighborhood


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> I seem to remember the saints losing to the packers.......



and? you said "current and future best quarterbacks in the league are from cali". if breezy isn't one of the best then give me one, two, five, of whatever you're having.

or -- he was released as a free agent from the chargers in 2005. better?


----------



## axl blaze

Breezy is a goodie, but an oldie. this year and next year are really the last years of his prime-time career


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> and? you said "current and future best quarterbacks in the league are from cali". if breezy isn't one of the best then give me one, two, five, of whatever you're having.
> 
> or -- he was released as a free agent from the chargers in 2005. better?


 
I was referring to Rodgers being from Cal and Luck being from Stanford cause axl loves to hate on Cali despite the fact that we produce the best QB's.

Brees is an elite QB no question.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> Breezy is a goodie, but an oldie. this year and next year are really the last years of his prime-time career



er, probably, but seeing as he's only a two years older than Pander (and Big Ben, for that matter), i'll ride him for the next two years plus before we start seriously looking at draft prospects. conventional wisdom says 35 for a quarterback, provided he has a good O line. my point in all of this was that Care had to be high off his to leave Breezy off his "best of list".


----------



## Pander Bear

Luck: how many rings does he have?

49ers 	Alex Smith 	Utah
Bears 	Kyle Orton 	Purdue
Bengals 	Carson Palmer 	USC
Bills 	Trent Edwards     	Stanford
Broncos 	Jay Cutler   	Vanderbilt
Browns 	Derek Anderson   	Oregon St.
Buccaneers 	Jeff Garcia 	San Jose St.
Cardinals 	Kurt Warner 	Northern Iowa
Chargers 	Phillip Rivers 	NC State
Chiefs 	Brodie Croyle 	Alabama
Colts 	Peyton Manning 	Tennessee
Cowboys 	Tony Romo 	Eastern Illinois
Dolphins 	Chad Pennington 	Marshall
Eagles 	Donovan McNabb 	Syracuse
Falcons 	Matt Ryan   	Boston College
Jaguars 	David Garrard 	   East Carolina
Jets 	Brett Favre 	     Southern Miss.
Lions 	Jon Kitna 	      Central Washington
NY Giants 	Eli Manning 	Ole Miss.
Packers 	Aaron Rogers   	California
Panthers 	Jake Delhomme    	SW Louisiana
Patriots 	Matt Cassell 	    USC
Pittsburgh 	Ben Rothliesberger   	Miami of Ohio
Raiders 	Jamarcus Russell 	   LSU
Ravens 	Joe Flacco      	Delaware
Redskins 	Jason Campbell       	Auburn
Saints 	Drew Brees 	     Purdue
Seahawks 	Matt Hasselbeck 	Boston College
Texans 	Matt Shaub 	       Virginia
Titans 	Kerry Collins 	        Penn St.
Vikings 	Tavaris Jackson  	Alabama St.

Outdated, ya, but looking at it, cali doesn't have that much to crow about. Shit— Boston College has produced two NFL starting QBs in recent years. The Decade's best quarterback came from tennessee, and his competent brother came form mississippi.


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> Luck: how many rings does he have?



none



Care said:


> ^ Bahaha. Dont hate just because the current and *future* best quarterbacks in the league are from Cali.


----------



## axl blaze

actually three years. Breezy taken in the 01 Draft, Big Ben taking in the 04 Draft. but I'm just admittedly being a non-American with all this talk of specific semantics

and PB is right. as of now, Luck ain't shit. he can't even get past the Pac-10. I'll give him his talent isn't that good around him, but Peyton Manning-like QBs like apparently Andrew Luck should easily elevate the production of their teammates around them, most especially in such a defenseless, morally ambiguous conference such as the Pac-10

dude I love to hate. come on. this is the college footbaw thread. HATING NOT ONLY WELCOMED - BUT ENCOURAGED

take my lead:






oh man. this is the best time of the year. imagine if Interim Head Coach Ficks and his iridescent Linebackers coach in Coach Vra-Bro (from the NE Pats) beat Michigan this year. Ficks is from Columbus, from a high school right down the street from me. Luke Fickell completely dominated in high school at the State level for Ohio h/s wrestling (and Ohio is tough at wrestling, very tough). Fickell's wife is from Columbus. Fickell played for tOSU and played well as a Noseguard and Senior Captain

if such a bro like Coach Ficks beats Michigan, his name will forever go in the record books as 1-0 VS scUM. for a Columbus bro, that is the highest of the highest caliber of victories, obviously. Coach Ficks and the Robin to his self-evident Batman (Coach Vra-bro) will go down in brOSU history

also, I do hope that when Urbz takes over he allows Coach Fickell to resume his work as the Defensive Co-Ordinator. I think that Fickell, despite his barely-winning record, cemented himself as a coach that could and should get paid to take over a mid-tier NCAA footbaw team. Urbz should make Ficks his D/C, with Mike Vra-Bro helping out exceptionally on the field and most particularly when it comes to dialing up recruits

how could a high school stud resist the leers from _both _Urban Meyer _and _Mike Vrabrel? the Buckeyes might not even win this week, but they are on the up-and-up


----------



## Pander Bear

If you can see into the future better than I can, why are you only one win ahead of me in pickups, care. 

Stafford could develop into a ring winner, so could Aaron Murray, zach mettenberger, Cam Newton or Ryan Mallet.


----------



## axl blaze

I see Aaron Murray as the next Matt Stafford, for sure

PB - I've been meaning to ask. Murray is going to stay for another year for UGA, right? most likely?


----------



## Pander Bear

he's only a sophomore, pretty sure he's going to stay for 4 years unless prospects look exceptional.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, you are SO lucky you get him for all four years. I hate how most tOSU players bounce for most literally greener pastures as soon as they can

also, UGA has no problem churning out NFL-ready WRs for him to toy with


----------



## Pander Bear

the new crop looks pretty good, ya. God i hope we stuff GT. ok back to NFL

what ever happened to knoshawn moreno? injury?

ugh, acl. thats what you get for bailing after 3 years, bro.


----------



## Methadone84

Va Tech QB Logan Thomas is gonna be #1 pcik one day look him up if u dont know him already

BEAST


----------



## neveroddoreven

Methadone84 said:


> Va Tech QB Logan Thomas is gonna be #1 pcik one day look him up if u dont know him already
> 
> BEAST



Dont watch much college football but I agree he looked pretty impressive, big ball carrier to say the least (thats if im thinking of the right guy)

Made a few bets this week while not entirely sober and forgot about the injuries to cutler and shcaub. not so worried about leinart, but against oakland im a bit miore worried about the backup.


----------



## Pander Bear

not this year, he isn't


----------



## Kenickie

wow suh

he's _nasty_


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah.  I'm tired of his bug-eyed steroid monster ass already.


----------



## J.Wallace

3 interceptions for Green Bay...I love it!


----------



## Kenickie

i'm glad green bay was somewhat challenged. sometimes watching their games is so boring. and you know, suh is a rough guy and kind of a fucker, but props to you for throwing shit in Dear Commissioner's face. his refusal to apologize to the comish, his whole "i don't give two fucks" attitude is kind of nice, in these days of creeping europenization of the NFL. yeah, he does a lot of rude shit to fellow football players, but at least _someone_ is being an asshole, and a controversial figure, and with a loud personality. no one is allowed to be flamboyant or excited or anything anymore.. Joe Namath, Prime Time.. those guys would have been shut down and slapped with 50,000$ fines all the time nowadays. or we wouldn't have had them at all. we are in the end times, my brothers, and perhaps Suh is just a harbinger.


----------



## axl blaze

I usually give Suh the benefit of the doubt, what with Roger Goodell's sissification of the NFL - but today was a line in the sand

stomping that dude's helmet then refuting it on Sports Center hours after?? the video evidence is there, just be a man about it and own up to it like James Harrison or something


----------



## Methadone84

reminded me of albert haynesworth


Ndickamsuk Suh


----------



## 23536

I'm watching the replay over and over again and I can't see what was bad about what Suh did. It's football.  Grow a nut.

I wouldn't even have flagged him.


----------



## Pegasus

^ I guess you were a fan of Brandon Spikes' eye gouging, etc too?


----------



## Pander Bear

235360287471352662 said:


> It's football.  Grow a nut.



Its unsportsmanlike conduct to drive a players helmet repeatedly into the turf, and then to try to stomp him once you're getting up with your cleat. Its a rule, in a book of rules that say how football is played. Its football, grow your own nuts.


----------



## Methadone84

Pander Bear said:


> Its unsportsmanlike conduct to drive a players helmet repeatedly into the turf, and then to try to stomp him once you're getting up with your cleat. Its a rule, in a book of rules that say how football is played. Its football, grow your own nuts.



and then claim you were just trying to "keep your balance"

lol


----------



## axl blaze

I'm all for kicking ass, but footbaw really is a gentleman's game. I would never talk shit or perform extra-curricular stunts like Suh did there, just because I would be afraid of what could happen the next play. you never know when you could be blindsided. one needs to have respect for their opponent, or they aren't really a man imo


----------



## Methadone84

i just hate how when suh does bad (like how he got pancaked then reacted( or when the lions are losing he is the biggest sore loser and it pisses me off. biggest baby in the league


----------



## Kenickie

and honestly i thought Fairley was going to be the biggest problem once he got drafted


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I didn't expect to see Suh turn into such an ass monster. you really expect those true Midwesterners from Nebraska to NOT be ass-monsters


----------



## Care

Suh broke the rules and since the rules should be followed he should be fined and suspended.

Personally I think in a physical game like football it is inevitable that guys get heated, especially in big games like that. I would like to see less punishment for players that get in confrontations, it should be part of the game.

His cop-out after the fact was lame though, I mean anyone watching the tape can see he is full of shit.


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> If you can see into the future better than I can, why are you only one win ahead of me in pickups, care.
> 
> Stafford could develop into a ring winner, so could Aaron Murray, zach mettenberger, Cam Newton or Ryan Mallet.



Yea I agree Murray looks good, prolly the best QB in the SEC.

And are you really giving me crap about my pickems score?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

235360287471352662 said:


> I'm watching the replay over and over again and I can't see what was bad about what Suh did. It's football.  Grow a nut.
> 
> I wouldn't even have flagged him.


 
I miss the days when this shit was just part of the game. 


Anybody remember Reggie White? 


Warren Sapp? 


The only thing I don't like is when I hear about players grabbing and punching each others nuts. That shit is fucked up. Retaliation has to be coming on the next play, if somebody kicked my balls on the field I would do a Brandon Spikes eye gouge.


----------



## Pander Bear

> And are you really giving me crap about my pickems score?



winning pickums is pretty much what im living for at this point in my life.


----------



## Kenickie

i found myself weirdly enamored of our Fox announcers today over the Falcons/Vikings game. They seemed to be unhappy about _everything_ in football. 

Did anyone watch the last Minnesota game, against Oakland? The way they were talking about it seemed awful. 

"No one should have won last week, it was a terrible game. They both should have lost." 

21 penalties? sounds like a _terrible_ game. i thought you had to at least _pretend_ there was anything that there was worth talking about, but apparently not because the entire description of Minnesota's recent performance was that one sentence.


----------



## axl blaze

note to PB, I don't think anybody else takes BL NFL Pick-Ems as serious as you or me


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I think they should let em throw down their helmet and start scrapping right there on the field. Instead of a bunch of canucks fighting on the ice and falling down fighting like a bunch of girls let these big 330 lb lineman duke it the fuck out come on. I bet Suh can throw down with the best of those boys.


----------



## axl blaze

12 pack of Ling Ling... check!
1 phatty-boom-batty blunt... check!
myself, brother, and g/f all decked out in black and yellow... check!
Wiz Khalifa and Styx on that pre-game tip... check!

Pittsburgh going to rape tonight on their way to *yet another *Super Bowl appearance... *CHECK*!!


----------



## Pander Bear

its some kind of ohio tradition to take the cupcake wins more seriously, or something?

I picked the steelers to win, but god do I want the chiefs to fuck some shit up. They can't though. not when they're only going to control the ball for all of ten minutes this game.


----------



## Methadone84

wow chiefs shoulda won that game if it wasnt for the refs given them theyre only TD


----------



## Tommyboy

This MNF game is a must win for the Giants.  Eli has a really good record on monday nights, and a win over the Saints will be huge for them since they have a tough schedule for the rest of the season.  Now _if_ they lose this game, they should be o.k. if they beat Dallas both times they play them, but I don't want it to come to that.  I'm hoping it will be a good game. 

Also, it was good to see that the Eagles lost.  I think that was the final nail in the coffin of 'The Dream Team.'


----------



## Pander Bear

i'd say chants of "fire reed" put a pretty fine point on it.

NO rolls tomorrow, though.


----------



## Max Power

Tebow is making me a believer. Like, I'm seriously considering becoming a Christian. How the fuck is he winning?


----------



## Kenickie

i dunno, i always thought god was a catholic


----------



## Care

I cannot believe that Tebow had another 4th quarter comeback.... the chargers have really gone to shit this year.

Tebow may not be a good QB, but he manages to make some big plays when it counts and despite his horrible accuracy he doesnt turn the ball over much. When you've had a soft schedule like Denver has had, with a defense that is playing well it seems like all you need to do is make sure that you do a few good things throughout a game to get a win. The Broncos will come back down to earth when they play defenses with a really athletic front 7 (lions, niners, seahawks, falcons, ravens, steelers ect)

Saints need a win tonight to keep pace with the niners for a #2 seed in the NFC, go giants!


----------



## Max Power

Care said:


> with a defense that is playing well it seems like all you need to do is make sure that you do a few good things throughout a game to get a win.



Trent Dilfer Syndrome


----------



## China Rider

don't forget about shaun king and brad johnson


----------



## suburu

Broncos defense does not get enough credit for me. They've played outstanding to keep Timmy in position to get the wins. I hope he thanks and prays for them each day as much as he does to the non-existent force of nothingness above. Von Miller is a beast. 10.5 sacks and 3 FF so far. But to give Tebow his dues, he's a winner. He recognises chinks in defenses, drives his team forward, you have to respect that. 

Jared Allen or Julius Peppers might bring Tebow down a few notches next 2 games cos the Chargers really suck big donkey balls, just like Sanchez did last time. 

Imagine how much pussy Timball has missed out on over all this holier than thou stuff.


----------



## Tommyboy

I really wonder how good the Broncos would be with a good QB.


----------



## Kenickie

hey look we finally won a god damn coin toss! 1-11!!!


----------



## axl blaze

Norv Turner has to go. he is the General George B McClellan of NFL Coaches


----------



## Pander Bear

That team needs a new owner and a new office AT LEAST as much as it needs a new coach.


----------



## China Rider

i'm really scared that ram's next head coach might either be rob ryan or andy reid

i see jack del rio is available, i'd take him over those fat fucks

at least give me someone with head coaching experiance, no more of this ex-quality coordinator bullshit

does anyone even remember scott linehan?


----------



## Pander Bear

rob ryan wouldn't be so bad. his haircut alone is worth 6 points a game.


----------



## suburu

I dunno, does Jack del Rio realise he's on tv in front of billions wearing that leather jacket?? That shit is just plain nasty


----------



## axl blaze

fwiw - I've always thought Jack del Rio was a good enough coach. I just don't think a team like Jacksonville is going to supply him with the corrects means to reach his potential goals. Del Rio always played my Steelers tough, I'm still livid about that 07 first round loss to the Jags in the AFC Playoffs


----------



## Care

I think Reid is a good coach, philly fans are just really reactionary. Eagle fans have been so hot and cold on Reid this year its unreal. Honestly its hard to make a case to fire any coaches this year because of the lockout. The one exception is Turner, he has been proving his uselessness for a while now.


----------



## alasdairm

sports fans are just about the most fickle people i know.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

eh, sports fans may be nuts, most especially when it comes to the NFL, however I don't think the ruminations of "FIRE ANDY REID" aren't that far from being justifiable 

I mean, come on. Andy Reid was handed, through his owners spending money, on a very talented crop of cornerbacks, QBs (back ups too), etc etc. the fact that the Eagles are constantly competitive for 3 quarters, and then crumble and lose in the 4th, obviously points to bad coaching. the Eagles are most obviously bare in linebacking, as they have been ran all over. but that's okay! we all knew their LBs were young

however - Philly's secondary is supposed to be second-to-none! and they've been getting thrown all over! Tom Brady made Philly's secondary look worst than his own (New England) secondary - and that's no easy feat, for even a QB of Brady's stature

Andy Reid has constantly been way too pass-happy. before it was excusable because his personnel swayed to that direction. however, now, with a stud RB in LeSean McCoy, it is not. on the other hand, I've thought, if they Fire Andy Reid - then what? 






pic related


----------



## Max Power

If Andy Reid is addicted to passing the football, what does that make Mike Martz? And the Iggles should have won when they had TO playing on that broken leg. That was their year, imo.

btw, if the Lions don't make a decent playoff run I'm punching axl in the face.


----------



## axl blaze

lol I love how much shit I get from you faggots, in my own very forum - why would u punch me of all people for the Lions failing, MP?

you're lucky I don't abuse my BL powers and ban every single one of you skinny, sweaty, under-performing nerd-fags

come at my bros (and girl), because you know the BL Powers-That-Be have never so much as read a single thread in this forum


----------



## Pander Bear

HEY! TLB is still a power that be, and he'll be back just as soon as Florida isn't a fucking joke.


----------



## Kenickie

sometimes i feel like posting in this forum is just like when you're at a weird party and end up drunk and alone in a corner making friends with the cats.


----------



## Tommyboy

China Rider said:


> i'm really scared that ram's next head coach might either be rob ryan or andy reid
> 
> i see jack del rio is available, i'd take him over those fat fucks
> 
> at least give me someone with head coaching experiance, no more of this ex-quality coordinator bullshit
> 
> does anyone even remember scott linehan?



NY LOVED Steve Spagnuolo, I would love to see him back with the G-Men.  

Is it better to be a great coordinator, or a shitty head coach?  I'm not saying he's a shitty head coach, since I don't think he has a lot to work with over there.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

The thing I like about Tebow is that he is showing coordinators that there are more possibilities than simply the same old cliched plays that everyone runs. There's more than just West Coast, running/play action, and Peyton Manning's style. I wish there were more serious variations in offenses and ballsy play calling, and coaches who aren't slaves to their cookie cutter systems that they try to force players to conform to. I hope the wildcat offense is the start of a trend of this, and Tebow is looking like he's proving that it is viable to win like that at least against regular season opponents. I hope this trend continues and gets even wilder and more varied. 

I'd really like to see a more widespread use of laterals in the game during regular offenses. I always think about if teams are desperate to score a touchdown with limited time left, and they start tossing laterals around the field to gain more yards than they would normally, then why not try to gain yards like that with actual planned and practiced plays? If you gain like twice as many yards as you would, and sometimes break free for a touchdown, ala the Titans vs the Bills in the playoffs, then it'd make sense that you could really catch teams off guard, and even if you don't catch em off guard, it's still a lot harder to stop the play than it would otherwise be. 

Also who thinks Caldwell is going to get fired from the Colts at the end of the season or during the offseason? He has never even remotely impressed me with his coaching, and I think he doesn't offer anything to the team.


----------



## axl blaze

I think Caldwell sucks and should be fired, yeah

but I also think that formations like the Wildcat and Tim Tebow's offense, are more for high school. I'm going to agree with NFL coaches here. congrats to Tebow, he's winning. but as I've said before here it is one thing to win for one year in the NFL. the most difficult part is keeping the winning ways that year after, when you have a huge target on your back but also because Defensive Coordinators can successfully plan against your team

ex: the Wildcat was hot a year or two in the NFL. is it even used anymore? maybe only for specialty packages


----------



## Tommyboy

This type of offense wouldn't work if the defense wasn't as good as Denvers is right now.  In the games that Tebow has played in and won, the defense only let up 15, 24, 10, 13, and 13 points.  In all of those games, the Broncos barely put up any more than that, and only scored a lot against Oakland.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^those are good Christian scores, mind you, none of that devilish greed of blowing the opponents out of the water. Like Daniel in the lion's den.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Oh yea.  So he's making the opponent feel good for 3/4's before actually trying and beating them.


----------



## suburu

CoffeeDrinker said:


> I'd really like to see a more widespread use of laterals in the game during regular offenses. I always think about if teams are desperate to score a touchdown with limited time left, and they start tossing laterals around the field to gain more yards than they would normally, then why not try to gain yards like that with actual planned and practiced plays?


 
That game's called Rugby. In fairness, if youre desperate for a TD with 30 seconds on the clock, why would you quadruple the chances of turning over the ball with minimal reward, You cant practice for the chance of some linebacker coming out of nowhere and giving your wide receiver a concussion. It might work 1/100 times.


----------



## axl blaze

CoffeeDrinker said:


> ^those are good Christian scores, mind you, none of that devilish greed of blowing the opponents out of the water. Like Daniel in the lion's den.



LOL n1

please keep on posting in this place


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

suburu said:


> That game's called Rugby. In fairness, if youre desperate for a TD with 30 seconds on the clock, why would you quadruple the chances of turning over the ball with minimal reward, You cant practice for the chance of some linebacker coming out of nowhere and giving your wide receiver a concussion. It might work 1/100 times.



Well, my point was that you'd be more likely to turn the ball over if you are just trying to improvise, but if you have actual planned plays that you practice with the starting players and the practice squad, then you're chance of screwing them up would go down. 

I do like rugby, but it's almost never on in the Sates.


----------



## ChickenScratch

what a shit show that game was last night.

i wonder if Vince Young is gonna pull the "i'm gonna kill myself" card again.  

he looked pretty suicidal after that 3rd pick.


----------



## neveroddoreven

ChickenScratch said:


> what a shit show that game was last night.
> 
> i wonder if Vince Young is gonna pull the "i'm gonna kill myself" card again.
> 
> he looked pretty suicidal after that 3rd pick.



It really was shit, fucking interception on his first throw...hes just not up to the job. A depressing viewing as an eagles fan. Now all I can hope for is we take down the cowboys and try and help ruin their shit.


----------



## suburu

CoffeeDrinker said:


> I do like rugby, but it's almost never on in the Sates.



Thats a shame, i always believed it would catch on in the States on a professional level but if theres little interest at grass roots, its doomed. I mean if Soccer is still kinda laughed at, Rugby hasn't got a hope. The potential for moulding some top drawer American rugby players is enormous considering the vast population and Nfl fanbase.


----------



## Tommyboy

neveroddoreven said:


> It really was shit, fucking interception on his first throw...hes just not up to the job. A depressing viewing as an eagles fan. Now all I can hope for is we take down the cowboys and try and help ruin their shit.



As an Eagles fan, what are your thoughts on Desean Jackson?  Do you think he wants out of Philly, and that's why he is playing this way?  Even if that's the case, it's not a good thing to do if you are looking for a big contract elsewhere.


----------



## alasdairm

^ if so, starts to sound like manny ramirez. what a douche...

alasdair


----------



## neveroddoreven

Tommyboy said:


> As an Eagles fan, what are your thoughts on Desean Jackson?  Do you think he wants out of Philly, and that's why he is playing this way?  Even if that's the case, it's not a good thing to do if you are looking for a big contract elsewhere.



I like the guy, but maybe I can say he is a little selfish... Maybe some of the experts are right in saying hes holding back trying not get hurt before a potential contract. Im not saying thats a good way to go about it, but hes a young, cocky guy who thinks highly of himself (rightly so to an extent, he does have serious talent). I think he wants to stay, when the eagles click, he clicks and him and vick go well together. Its just been a tough year on the organisation and people are acting out. A stubborn young receiver against a stubborn veteran coach is bound to lead to conflict, but I think he wants to stay an eagle. Whether or not he is offered aa decent contract next season may well be the deciding factor, but Id liek him to stay.


----------



## Care

iggles gettin straight raped by the NFC west this year


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> iggles gettin straight raped by the NFC west this year



you're like a chest thumping SEC hillbilly about the NFC West.  it's pretty funny.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Care said:


> iggles gettin straight raped by the NFC west this year



I know, its terrible, although we should have beaten the niners...if only we'd kept akers


----------



## Tommyboy

neveroddoreven said:


> I like the guy, but maybe I can say he is a little selfish... Maybe some of the experts are right in saying hes holding back trying not get hurt before a potential contract. Im not saying thats a good way to go about it, but hes a young, cocky guy who thinks highly of himself (rightly so to an extent, he does have serious talent). I think he wants to stay, when the eagles click, he clicks and him and vick go well together. Its just been a tough year on the organisation and people are acting out. A stubborn young receiver against a stubborn veteran coach is bound to lead to conflict, but I think he wants to stay an eagle. Whether or not he is offered aa decent contract next season may well be the deciding factor, but Id liek him to stay.



I don't see him getting that contact while Andy Reid is head coach.  However, it doesn't look like Andy will be around next year.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Tommyboy said:


> I don't see him getting that contact while Andy Reid is head coach.  However, it doesn't look like Andy will be around next year.



if the slide continues and they don't recover at all, then maybe. play calling has been awful at crucial times, its killed us. red zone O and D, the right tactics just aren't being employed. only time will tell


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> you're like a chest thumping SEC hillbilly about the NFC West.  it's pretty funny.



Nah the SEC fags think they should be the only conference in college football, I definitely never said that about the NFC west. Just like pointing out that the division isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. In reality I despise every team in the NFC west other than the niners.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i feel you bro.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha well said, Care. I'm so proud of you, bro. it seems that not too long ago you stepped foot into this forum, so very green behind the ears and so diligently polite and well spoken. yet there you are, calling a fag a fag, and nothing is ever more faggier than a red-necked SEC fan spouting faggotry  

but point taken, Care. concerning this year in the least, perhaps the NFC West isn't as laughable as they have been in the years past. at least they have one dominant team that can actually compete for the NFC Crown, in the 49ers of course. save for them and this year, that conference has been down-right scary-bad these years

the NFC West made the AFC West look like world-beaters


----------



## China Rider

i think the nfc west is a stronger division than the afc west, afc south, and nfc east

i also think the sec is filled with fags


----------



## Care

Hah thanks axl. I like reppin of the west coast in the midst of all you rabidly bias haters. It brings some balance to the forum.


----------



## Pegasus

Could a team in the NFL like Denver take a QB like Colt McCoy (an example of a QB with running threat) and line up two passers in the backfield?  Tebow as a RB who could throw, and McCoy as a passer who could also run?  I'm not sure if I'm missing some rule about what's allowed and not allowed, but it seems to me that it could really give a defense hell to have two dual threat QBs lined up.


----------



## Methadone84

TWO defensive TDs called back for falcons cost us the game!!!!!efsgdfhsghf


----------



## Pander Bear

fucking killing me, but it would just be a footnote in a falcons victory if we could catch fucking passes. ugh. fuck this gay earth.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Methadone84 said:


> TWO defensive TDs called back for falcons cost us the game!!!!!efsgdfhsghf



And cost me a potential £100, fuckers. plus jones should have caught that last pass, he had it then shitted all over it


----------



## Tommyboy

Good game Giants.  I can't be that mad about the loss, especially since Dallas lost, so the Giants still have a shot at the division.


----------



## Methadone84

neveroddoreven said:


> And cost me a potential £100, fuckers. plus jones should have caught that last pass, he had it then shitted all over it



yep cant believe he dropped that


----------



## Care

NFC West beat the Eagles and Cowboys this week. Pretty good for the "worst division in the nfl"


----------



## Pegasus

Julio has always good primarily because of his size.  He makes good catches at times, but drops some too.  I still think he's a possession guy first.


----------



## Lil_Dookie

Good game Miami  shocked the hell out of me!


----------



## ChickenScratch

falcons game was absolutely painful to watch.

that said, the football gods are on our side with the giants, lions, bears and cowgirls all losing.


----------



## Pander Bear

nice to see the ghost of Suh getting all up in the rest of the lions, causing them to throw balls at players after the whistle, put their hands on officials, and rack up pass interference calls non-stop.

Jesus christ guys, did you make other plans for NFL playoffs?


----------



## suburu

Pander Bear said:


> nice to see the ghost of Suh getting all up in the rest of the lions, causing them to throw balls at players after the whistle, put their hands on officials, and rack up pass interference calls non-stop.



If i was a Lions fan i'd lay all the blame on Jim Schwartz for their meltdowns but specifically their ill-discipline. He comes over, has a quiet word, a gentle tap on the helmet and then a pat on the back for players who consistantly act like a complete retards by chucking their toys out of the pram cos they cant handle the pressure. If i was an Owner i'd fine them 100k or more everytime they do it. Then i'd beat Schwartz with a stick.


Then you see guys like Calvin Johnson(class act) or Stafford who made some good plays and took some monster hits, having to play with complete idiots week in-week out. Nick Fairley looked impressive before he got hurt. Always thought he would be the instigator for causing trouble.


----------



## Pander Bear

I get the feeling it comes mostly from believing all the media hype about this being your season to save detroit and win a ring. FEH!


----------



## axl blaze

dude I bet not even a Lombardi could save Detroit. that city is eerily like a Third-World Country 



Care said:


> NFC West beat the Eagles and Cowboys this week. Pretty good for the "worst division in the nfl"



seriously? the Eagles and Cowboys are measuring sticks now? they both suck. imo, after the Green Bay Packers, 49ers, and Saints, there is a pretty big drop off in talent in the NFC. I really don't think any other team is better than the other, and it truly doesn't matter. no NFC team save for the Top 3 will get past that Top 3. they are literally no killer all filler for Rodgers + Brees to throw all over


----------



## alasdairm

yep - beating the eagles and the cowboys is hardly noteworthy.



alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

^ You don't even really need to beat the Cowboys, they beat themselves.  What a horrible call by Jason Garrett, waiting to call the timeout last second when they actually made the f.g, and then missing it when they had to re-kick.  And with two time-outs remaining in the final 30 seconds of the game... Wow.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i believe that was the first time in history i've ever seen a coach ice his own kicker. lolz.


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> seriously? the Eagles and Cowboys are measuring sticks now? they both suck. imo, after the Green Bay Packers, 49ers, and Saints, there is a pretty big drop off in talent in the NFC. I really don't think any other team is better than the other, and it truly doesn't matter. no NFC team save for the Top 3 will get past that Top 3. they are literally no killer all filler for Rodgers + Brees to throw all over


 

Eagles and Cowboys were some trendy superbowl picks at the beginning of the season and are still decent teams. Not an easy win for anyone by any means. Also, the Giants are a good football team. They have had the most brutal schedule in the league over the past month and I like them to bounce back and make the playoffs.

I just hope Willis is back in 2 weeks to play your Steelers. Better get the lube ready for whatever poor soul you guys trod out there at running back.

And yea, I bet Garrett feels like a chump. Cowboys are on the top of my list of hated NFL teams, so that was pure ecstasy for me.


----------



## China Rider

seattle and arizona were supposed to win those games

obviously?

nobody is saying nfc west is elite and focusing on the packers and saints is irrelevant in this conversation of division dick sizing

fact is it's much more stronger than it was 'supposed' to be according to all the know-it-all-know-nothing amateur talent evaluaters  out there

just like last year seahawks had no business being in the playoffs, ohh what a disgrace it was

than they go out and curb stomp the saints


----------



## Tommyboy

Care, As a Giants fan, I'm sure you can imagine how much I enjoyed the Cowboys loss too.  Between that call and Romo's botched hold a few years back, you can't count on them to kick a game winning field goal.


----------



## Care

Tommyboy said:


> Care, As a Giants fan, I'm sure you can imagine how much I enjoyed the Cowboys loss too.  Between that call and Romo's botched hold a few years back, you can't count on them to kick a game winning field goal.


 
I always like watching cowboy games and rooting against them, especially because they always seem to shit the bed at the last second.

Oh and BTW, Aldon Smith had 2 sacks and fumble recovery this week. He may be the best looking defensive rookie this year (obviously von miller is also in the discussion, however he sat with an injury this week). This kid is only 21 years old so he still has a couple years left to become 100% physically mature and he is already running people over in the NFL. I think I heard one of the announcers say he squats 700lbs....... wtf. Its been a long time since the 49ers have had an elite pass rusher but I think they found their man this year.


----------



## Methadone84

suburu said:


> If i was a Lions fan i'd lay all the blame on Jim Schwartz for their meltdowns but specifically their ill-discipline. He comes over, has a quiet word, a gentle tap on the helmet and then a pat on the back for players who consistantly act like a complete retards by chucking their toys out of the pram cos they cant handle the pressure. If i was an Owner i'd fine them 100k or more everytime they do it. Then i'd beat Schwartz with a stick.
> 
> 
> Then you see guys like Calvin Johnson(class act) or Stafford who made some good plays and took some monster hits, having to play with complete idiots week in-week out. Nick Fairley looked impressive before he got hurt. Always thought he would be the instigator for causing trouble.



you didnt see stafford cause that huge riot in the bears game?


----------



## axl blaze

once again, the AFC North is the best division in the NFL

we are teaching you all how to properly play defense


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> you didnt see stafford cause that huge riot in the bears game?



Mr. Sensationalism over here. Lol, a huge riot? No, i didnt even see a proper fight. I saw a lot of pushing after a dangerous facemask. I saw a frustrated quarterback about 40 points down, having a piss poor day, after throwing his 4th pick(he had to throw about 50 passes with a broken finger) try and make up for his error and stop another pick 6 so he took it out on the little CB. It was a silly tackle.

At least he showed some effort, most quarterbacks these days just stand still and walk off after picks. The guy had over 400 yards last night.


----------



## Care

Number of 100 yard rushers on the year against the niners- 0
Number of rushing touchdowns against the niners this year- 0

NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE

I think the no TD thing actually goes back a full 16 games too, if you count last year.


----------



## axl blaze

they've got a great defense, specially rushing defense. but the Steelers have been that or damn close for the past decade. while this year they might not be that good, I will give you that. feels good don't it?

however, I still think Alex Smith is a joke and will most likely fold in the playoffs. he's lucky he has such a good defense + run game


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Garret fucked up that game even before the completely batshit call he made in the declining seconds, and he fucked up the Cowboys offense in general, but I really can't ever expect much at all as long as they continue to have the completely reactionary and prisoner-of-every-moment Jerry Jones as the owner of the America's Reality Show Team.

That walk-off touchdown by the Cards was merely a formality at that point. The Cowboys proved they don't have the wherewithal to compete when it matters.

They never have a well thought out offensive plan put together. It's ridiculous. They either have Romo throw it 50 times or 15 times, and when they go that way it's always in reaction to last game's success or lack-thereof. And they never strike me as a strong running team even when they have good young rushing prospects because they never seem dedicated to shoving the rock down people's throats. It's like they consistently lack mental toughness even while they have pretty much all the talent they need on both sides of the ball minus a few OL and secondary pieces. Maybe they're just a bunch of dummies...idk...

That said the Cardinals aren't the terrible team that they were advertised to be....ughg


----------



## Care

Alex Smith isnt usually the strong point of the team but if you watched the game yesterday you would know that he was on fire. The passes that were incomplete were all right in the hands of the receiver. Davis dropped a perfectly thrown 40+ yarder in the endzone. 

Im as familiar as anyone about how much of a dismantlement Alex Smith has been. I cant even tell you how many times ive heard about how the 49ers took Alex Smith and passed on Aaron Rodgers. I was all for booting Smith and getting a different free agent QB at the beginning of the year. But he actually had a great preseason and has gotten better since.

He has 5 interceptions on the year and is making really good decisions. The ravens raped our O-line and that's why they won, not because Alex Smith was bad.

Heres his stats over the last 5 games, not that bad really.


-----passes              yards/   TD  /  INT
WAS	17-24	/ 200	/  1	 /  0
NYG	19-30	 /242	/  1	/   1
ARI	20-38/	 267	 / 2	/   1
BAL	15-24	 /140	/  0	/   1
STL	17-23 /274	/  2	/   0


----------



## axl blaze

^ damn... I wish my team played all those NFC teams. no wonder why you only have one loss


----------



## Care

Ya its not like the NFC ever wins the superbowl or anything.


----------



## axl blaze

if my Steelers lose to the 49ers in a couple of weeks, after all my shit-talking, I am going to be so pissed


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Number of 100 yard rushers on the year against the niners- 0
> Number of rushing touchdowns against the niners this year- 0
> 
> NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE


sf has been my fantasy defense pretty much all season - they have been golden!

alasdair


----------



## Care

^Yea they have been dominating recently.

After tonight the AFC will have 97 wins and the NFC will have 95 wins, pretty damn close.


----------



## China Rider

props to john fox

i love this denver situation, it's weird as hell


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha, so true in the weirdness factor

John Elway is making it weird tho. how can a figurehead of a team be against a QB when he is 6-1? I get the feeling that if Tim Tebow and the Broncos win their division and head into the playoffs (for an early loss or perhaps best-case scenario of a first-round upset win), Elway would be pissed

is Elway such an attention whore that he cannot stand to keep his "King of Denver" reign alive and well? this is making the organization look bad


----------



## China Rider

say what you want about the afc west

but it's the only division that's completely up for grabs - that's some entertainment, son

the last quarter of the season is so awesome, can't wait to see what unfolds 

and get ready for some football on monday night - rams v seahawks!!!

lowest rated MNF game ever? shit, i'm not even sure if i want to watch it


----------



## Pander Bear

> but it's the only division that's completely up for grabs - that's some entertainment, son



exactly


----------



## suburu

China Rider said:


> and get ready for some football on monday night - rams v seahawks!!!
> 
> lowest rated MNF game ever? shit, i'm not even sure if i want to watch it



It could get ugly. And that insane crowd involved too, you better hope Marshawn Lynch forgets his skittles or else he's going to have a monster day.


----------



## China Rider

pander, why man?

like....whatever man...some of us just, like, enjoy dependable friendly competition

it's not like, all about winning, and whose the best and you know, maaaaan?

feel me bro?

on more serious note

i'd like to see how any of you guys would react to your favo teams enduring 5+ consecutive losing seasons

pretend not to be a fan? bitch about the coaching/management every sunday? watch joel olstein on sundays instead of football? change teams?

STAND IN THESE SHOES all you steeler, ravens, saints, patriots, falcons, or giants fans!

to the resident niner and dolphin fan, good for you, or, hang in there, etc


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

lol @ bumfights...lolol 

That being said it's no shame to lose to the Broncos anymore.


----------



## axl blaze

well let me just say that I can't wait for my Steelers team to face the Denver Broncos, at home in Pittsburgh, during the Wild-Card Round of the Playoffs


----------



## Pander Bear

china rider:

exactly, I ought to get used to it, all the same— my birds were supposed to just fine-tune a system this year. Now, it looks like we still need a pass rush, and some players who can catch passes.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> well let me just say that I can't wait for my Steelers team to face the Denver Broncos, at home in Pittsburgh, during the Wild-Card Round of the Playoffs




if broncos make playoffs they will host the steelers in the wild card

division champions get auto home game


----------



## Care

> i'd like to see how any of you guys would react to your favo teams enduring 5+ consecutive losing seasons



I am a 49er fan and this is the first year of my adult life they have been a good football team, haven't been to the playoffs since 2002 I think. Thats a pretty long drought.

I know how it feels.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> china rider:
> 
> exactly, I ought to get used to it, all the same— my birds were supposed to just fine-tune a system this year. Now, it looks like we still need a pass rush, and some players who can catch passes.



yeah dude the Falcons have been rough this year. and imo this hurts the most. although I will admit I am blessed to bleed black + gold, I do remember the 90s where my team was good enough to get to the AFC Championship every year, but almost non-stop find a way to lose that seminal game (94) or when they do go to the SB, have our QB intentionally throw two picks 6s because he assuredly is under fire from some Vegas bookie (95 SB VS Dallas) 

trust me CR, it hurts more that way than to just suck it up all year


----------



## nowdubnvr6

ChickenScratch said:


> i believe that was the first time in history i've ever seen a coach ice his own kicker. lolz.



One of those days when i hide my cowboys blankey from when i was 8.


----------



## axl blaze

it just blows my mind that Pittsburgh will most likely end up as the 5th seed in this year's Playoffs

they have to be the scariest 5th seed in a long while. it's harkening me back to the glorious year of 2006, when the Steelers took the NFL Playoffs by storm, and became the first ever 6th seed to win it all. hell, that was such an emotional year for me. my dad, the biggest Pittsburgh Steelers fan I have ever met in my life, died the year before. in the AFC Championship, when Indianapolis had a chance to win the game with a last-second FG, but the kick went wiiiiide right (not a common occurrence for Indy PK Vanderjagt. I think my pops had something to do with that one, right there


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> trust me CR, it hurts more that way than to just suck it up all year



yeah i've always felt it was better to play pathetic all year rather than miss the playoffs by 1 game and get a not to great draft pick along the way

i've been there buddy

2002 super bowl

14 point favorites vs the hood man

my psyche has never been the same 

i've been through bullshit play off loses too, in 2000 vs the saints, rams about to cap off a die-no-mite comeback, only to have az hakim have a punt reflect off his chest

and the last rams playoff game, 2006,even though i didn't really expect them to win - falcons 47 - rams 17 

also this year rams were predicted by most to win the nfc west, and i had such a great feeling about this year

poor me, poor me


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> i'd like to see how any of you guys would react to your favo teams enduring 5+ consecutive losing seasons
> 
> pretend not to be a fan? bitch about the coaching/management every sunday? watch joel olstein on sundays instead of football? change teams?
> 
> STAND IN THESE SHOES all you steeler, ravens, saints, patriots, falcons, or giants fans!
> 
> to the resident niner and dolphin fan, good for you, or, hang in there, etc


you've got to be joking. every sports fan endures ups and downs. i'm a patriots fan and have been since i moved to the u.s. in 1993 when the patriots were one of the worst teams in football. i had to watch them bob up and down for 9 years before they upset your rams in the superbowl. likewise the red sox - i had to wait 11 years for that world series which is nothing compared to lifelong red sox fans.



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

yeah you're right every team endures 'downs'

but how long are they supposed to last? what's considered a down? just not making playoffs or being fucking awful year in year out?

patriots and red sox have been championship caliber for the past 10 years

so if every team goes through troubles

does that mean one day the rams and pirates will simultaneously dominate for a long period of time? (plz say yes)


----------



## alasdairm

the rams maybe. the pirates not so much.



alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm old enough to remember the pirates being good, and the red sox sucking. I'm old enough to remember (like 3 years ago) when the falcons had never had back to back winning seasons, now, a losing season would be cause for a staffing change.

Some cycles just take longer than others.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah but as a Pirates fan, I think I've got ya'll beat. I remember the good guys, I remember my dad talking about Roberto Clemente as he was Jesus Christ himself (and he was pretty damn close). I remember Barry Bonds, pre-roids. but then I remember Sid Bream, and it all goes downhill from there

Pittsburgh may be set with footbaw and hockey, but god damn, I don't think the Pirates are ever going to be good again. I've got you all beat in the biggest dick department (Steelers, Penguins), and the smallest dick department (Pirates) 

dick sizing has never felt this awkward


----------



## Methadone84

Pander Bear said:


> I'm old enough to remember the pirates being good, and the red sox sucking. I'm old enough to remember (like 3 years ago) when the falcons had never had back to back winning seasons, now, a losing season would be cause for a staffing change.
> 
> Some cycles just take longer than others.



Even with a losing season i doubt Mike Smith leaves after all those terrible coaches we've been through.


----------



## Care

^ Falcons are not having a losing season..... just saying. You guys sure break out the razorblades quickly for a team that is still in the playoff hunt.


----------



## axl blaze

Afghan Jasmine Kush... check!
two babes, a brother (who looks like a babe) - all decked out in Black + Yellow... check!
two passionate, yet disparate Browns-friends decked out in shit-stain brown + orange... check!

I'll be heading to the bar soon to watch Big Ben and co. rapity rape rape the Cleveland Clowns!

score predictions??

29-3


----------



## suburu

Thats sounds sweet man, except for the dude that looks lady. Pass the dutchie!

Antonio Brown to score first. 31 -13 Steelers


----------



## China Rider

tonight seems like a good night to play this magic the gathering PC game with the tv off

yeah i said it


----------



## Care

2 fumbles in the redzone for the steelers, browns are making this a game.

Oh shit Roflburgers went down, looks bad.


----------



## suburu

That ankle looked like it went all the way over OUCH!!


----------



## Care

Yet he came back in the game, what a beast.


----------



## suburu

He is. Absolute animal. Serious respect for that. TBH i thought it was snapped. Browns not making anything happen though


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Ben is a freaking ridiculous QB but that pick he just threw was awful.


----------



## suburu

Ya but what about the 3 passes to Brown or the fact he was even on the field. Cmon man.


I think i'd rather take the 4 hits Mendanhall took on the goal line than the 1 hit McCoy took from Harrison. Nasty shit!


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^I didn't even see the game, but I'm gonna go ahead and say "no shit" to that one.


----------



## Care

Well Ben better get his ankle nice and loose for week 14, he's gonna need it.


----------



## Pander Bear

/looks to see if anybody was dumb enough to pick CLE

nope, not a man.


----------



## ChickenScratch

that was an ugly fucking game.


----------



## axl blaze

shoulda been 21-3, but I will give Cleveland credit. they are constantly pesky, and that is tough when they are a division foe

hey Shimmer.Fade - did you stay with Pitt WR Atonio Brown? I think he scored 24 fantasy points last night. it actually looks like Brown is surpassing Mike Wallace in total catches and yards-after-catch

god damn, that Steelers WR corp looks like the best in the NFL


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> god damn, that Steelers WR corp looks like the best in the NFL


to you. steelers _receiving_ stats:

receptions: 7th
receiving yards: 5th
yards per game: 9th
touchdowns: 7th

your receivers do pretty well on fumbles: 7th
and fumbles lost: 3rd (up there with the fumbling elite of the bucs and the redskins)

your ability to look past teams like the packers, patriots & saints when talking about who's best is becoming legendary, j 

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Steelers are pretty good at WR. I'd put them on a par with the Saints in joint second place, ahead of the Chargers, Cowboys and maybe then the Patriots. If Welker got hurt theyre fucked.

The Packers are top of the pile. By far.


----------



## alasdairm

suburu said:


> I'd put them on a par with the Saints in joint second place, ahead of the Chargers and maybe then the Patriots. If Welker got hurt theyre fucked.


if brown or wallace get injured, they're fucked. if anybody's top receiver gets injured, they'll take a big hit.

i agree the steelers are pretty good but they're not best - or second best - in the nfl.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Theyve still got Ward, Sanders, Cotchery. Take Welker and Branch out. Youre left with Ochoshitbag and i cant even think of who else play for ye then! Gronk and hernandez are great but youre WR corp isnt that good.


----------



## suburu

Where would you rate the Patriots WRs?


----------



## alasdairm

ward? lol. 325 yards and 2 td all season.
sanders and cotchery 390 yards and 4 td between them all season.

so i agree - if you take out welker and branch, the patriots receiving corp. starts to look worse but the same is true of the steelers minus wallace and brown and just about every team in football minus their two best receivers so it's not clear to me that you're making a point. 

furthermore, you agree with me that the steelers don't have a gronk and an hernandez to pick up the slack either.

axl's claim was that the steelers' wr corp. looks like the best in football. you claim they're joint second best. the numbers suggest they're about 5th or 6th (unless you're counting fumbles in which case they start to look good again  )

if you look at receiving stats in the following categories: receptions; receiving yards; yards per game; touchdowns

then the steelers are in 7.00th in football. by the same stats, the patriots are in 2.25th place. huge difference.

the claim that the steelers are the best wr corp. in football just doesn't stand up to even the most cursory analysis. 

alasdair


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> if you look at receiving stats in the following categories: receptions; receiving yards; yards per game; touchdowns.. then the steelers are in 7.00th in football. by the same stats, the patriots are in 2.25th place. huge difference.



But surely all those receiving stats includes Tight Ends too, which totally fucks up the numbers. And the fact that Welker is clearly ahead of anyone in yards is because Brady has only Branch as another option and no one else. Ochocinco hasnt even scored one td cos Brady refuses to throw him the ball.

I'm talking about who has the best group not who has the best individual WRs. The numbers get skewed because Brady throws the ball to Welker(i dont know what the % is but) all the time! 

IMO the Packers are well ahead of everyone else and then its a toss up between maybe 4 teams. I'd rate the Steelers group much higher than Patriots group

And i dont really believe Axl deepdown thinks the Steelers are better than the Packers!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

axl blaze said:


> shoulda been 21-3, but I will give Cleveland credit. they are constantly pesky, and that is tough when they are a division foe
> 
> hey Shimmer.Fade - did you stay with Pitt WR Atonio Brown? I think he scored 24 fantasy points last night. it actually looks like Brown is surpassing Mike Wallace in total catches and yards-after-catch
> 
> god damn, that Steelers WR corp looks like the best in the NFL



Yea he is looking good.  I have a bye this week though so it doesn't matter too much =P.  I hope he keeps it up, because I doubt Austin will come back 100%.


----------



## suburu

antonio brown 925 yards 2 tds
mike Wallace 1034 yards 8 tds
hines ward 325 2 tds
cotchery 116 2tds
sanders 224 2tds


wes welker 1253 8 tds
deion branch 665 4 tds
ochocinco  213 0 tds
_we have no more WR's_


----------



## alasdairm

suburu said:


> But surely all those receiving stats includes Tight Ends too, which totally fucks up the numbers.


if they are if they are receiving touchdowns, what does it matter what number is on their shirt?

but, if you're determined to force an answer out of me then, of course, i agree with you - without welker and branch, the patriots *wr* corp. is decimated. but, again, you could make a similar argument for any team in football if you take away their 2 best receivers.

you know rich people are the same as poor people if you ignore the fact that they have more money  


suburu said:


> And i dont really believe Axl deepdown thinks the Steelers are better than the Packers!


he didn't say 2nd best. he said best. i think he does 

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

Care said:


> ^ Falcons are not having a losing season..... just saying. You guys sure break out the razorblades quickly for a team that is still in the playoff hunt.



I totally cop to wishing mark Richt would get fired earlier this season, not for losing to SC, but yes, for losing to boise in such a blah way. Mike Smith, however, I think is doing an excellent job, and we'd have to skid a whole lot harder than the pretty good season we're having now before I wish we'd get a different coach.


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> if they are if they are receiving touchdowns, what does it matter what number is on their shirt?



No, it doesnt matter. Anyway when Gronkowski and Brady tearing it up like they are, why would you throw the ball to Ochocinco. Its hardly the offense Pats need to worry about right now. Maybe the defense should start banging some Pornstars, seems to have done the trick for Gronk.


----------



## axl blaze

eh, I still believe that the Steelers have the best WR Corp in the league. and although the team doesn't run as much as they used to, they still do a good amount of running (take for example last game for Cleveland). so ali, your stats are cute and all, but they are just stats

the Patriots truly only have Welker these days. if you would pay a bit more attention to formations (I know them all, thanks years of playing ball), the Patriots really focus their offense on their two Tight Ends, and then some Wes Welker. I am impressed though, I do believe that in the NFL (hell all levels of play) a team offensively should use their TEs more often

the Steelers WR corp are very very young (Ward and Crotchery are old, but they don't even seen very much playing time at all now). they are amazingly skilled, fast, and very young/raw. I will compromise and say that teams like the Packers and the Saints also have some talent at WRs, enough talent to perhaps tie Pittsburgh's talent

Alasdairm - it's not like I'm making up this statement out of my ass. if it gives you any consolation, many sports talking heads have also crowned the Steelers WR corp as the best in the league. so the statement itself is not inane to make, and I would hazard that many posters here in S+G agree with me, or agree with me mostly

hell, Suburu is a surly Irishman and he is the fan of my teams most hated (and respected) arch-rival Ravens. and he appears to mostly agree with that statement

hell, talking about the Ravens. they _should _have one of the best WR corps in the league, but apparently Joe Flacco only has superb games (this year) when he plays my men in black + gold


----------



## Pander Bear

*cough* Harbaughbowl *cough*


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> so ali, your stats are cute and all, but they are just stats


i think the colts are better than the packers. sure, you say the packers are 12-0 and the colts are 0-12. your stats are cute and all but they're just, like, stats...


axl blaze said:


> I will compromise and say that teams like the Packers and the Saints also have some talent at WRs, enough talent to perhaps tie Pittsburgh's talent


so let's talk about what they're best at?

the great thing about american sports in general - and baseball and football in particular - is that they're analysed extensively. the great thing about stats is that they can be used to _objectively_ measure teams and players against each other. there's no argument that aaron rodgers is a better quarterback than eli manning because his stats (rating, completion percentage, etc.) are objectively better than eli manning's.

indeed, the whole result of a game itself is one big stat - the team with the most points at the end of the game wins. if pittsburgh beats cincinnati 24-17, we don't go to a judging table who say "_well, pittsburgh has the most points but cincinnati played a *better* game so we'll give them the win_". that would be ridiculous and so it is with player stats.

you can say that the pittsburgh receiving corp. is the best in football but the stats - the only meaningful, objective measure we have - say they're not. they're not in the top 5 in any major receiving category.

so if they're the best in football, what are they best at?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> black + gold



notre dame is gold

steelers are yeller


----------



## axl blaze

I think that the NFL is a bit different from a sport as say, the MLB, where stats truly reign supreme. but, I can win my argument this way, as well, so I'll play

*on Antonio Brown *- "Over the past seven weeks, Steelers WR Antonio Brown has a league-best +13.1 receiving grade from Pro Football Focus. Brown is feasting on single coverage, averaging 5. Read more: http://www.fantasysp.com/player/nfl/Antonio_Brown/1964944/over-the-past-seven-weeks-steelers-wr-antonio-brown-has-a-league-best#ixzz1gA7Be9kz"

*on Mike Wallace* - "Steelers receiver Mike Wallace is among the league leaders in receptions (43), yards (800), touchdown catches (five) and yards per catch (18.6), but according to Baltimore cornerback Lardarius Webb, Wallace isn't even the best receiver the Steelers have on their roster. Every time somebody asks me, they're always talking about Mike Wallace," Webb told the Baltimore Sun. "But they have a guy in No. 84, Antonio Brown, who's better than (No.) 17 in all aspects of the game. Read more: Ravens' Webb: Wallace not Steelers best WR - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/steelers/s_765280.html#ixzz1gA7lqhz4"

so you say these players lack sufficient stats? I just read "league best" for one WR, and "league leading receptions, yards per catch, yards, and TD catches" for the other receiver (wow Mike Wallace is leading in almost every WR _statistical _category)


----------



## Care

^ Well your steelers are about to face the #1 run defense in the league so we'll find out if those receivers can be clutch when you need them to be without play action being effective. I watched the thursady night game this week and the steelers offense looked pretty anemic outside of 3 or 4 big plays. That goal line stand by the browns after wallace went down at the 2 was pretty bad. Also, those redzone turnovers were killer.

I think you are going to need to score more than 14 points this time and against a much better defense to win on the left coast against the niners.

Also, its looking quite possible that Harrison will get suspended for his hit on McCoy. He clearly led with the helmet right into the facemask.


----------



## China Rider

niners more than likely without patrick willis on sunday


----------



## Care

^ I think they'll be just fine vs the cards. I hope he sits so he has a better chance of playing vs the steelers.


----------



## alasdairm

come on, axl. the discussion was about the entire receiving corp. you can't only talk about wallace and brown on one hand, then when somebody counters with, say, welker and branch, say that without welker the patriots have nothing. you can't have your cake and eat it.

also interesting that you dismiss my argument as 'just stats' but your response is, well, just stats. cute 

i agree with you that your team has two talented receivers in wallace and brown. no argument there. but your claim that the steelers receiving corp. is the best in the nfl is a stretch. you're 5th-ish.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

chargers, giants, falcons, saints, packers and cowboys have the better wide receivers than both of your teams

if you are just counting WRs, and not TEs, like i'm assuming,  are patriots even top 15?


----------



## alasdairm

define 'better'?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

higher level of ceiling performance


----------



## alasdairm

what is ceiling performance and which metrics do you use to measure it?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i dunno man


----------



## alasdairm

awesome answer.



alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

if panthers beat falcons im leaving bluelight forever or atleast a very long time thats my confidence going in because thats not just supposed to happen so im confident. TURNER GONE BURN BABY SO LET HIM BURN


----------



## Methadone84

ok maybe im saying cuz either way shit isnt looking good for me lol if you know the differencing between freedom and jail trust me a chance of me going to jail is very not happen keep telling yourself lol


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Methadone84 said:


> if panthers beat falcons im leaving bluelight forever or atleast a very long time thats my confidence going in because thats not just supposed to happen so im confident. TURNER GONE BURN BABY SO LET HIM BURN


 
Hey, try being a Dolphins fan for a day. We were once a proud team, now we are the disgrace of the league. Atlanta has a shitty past but they have a future, Miami has an outstanding past and no positive future in sight, unless we manage to draft a really good QB this year.


----------



## Kenickie

wow what happened TAMPA BAY


----------



## suburu

^they started great but then fumbled away 3 tds and folded like the paper bags they are. Damn Bengals screwed my pick with 2 seconds left. Asswipes


Christmas is a time for miracles eh! Im watching Denver come back and go to overtime again. What a kick!


----------



## suburu

"I'd just like to thank my lord and saviour Jesus H for making Marion Barber fumble the heck out of that freaking ball"

and another monster game winning kick. Unbelievable.


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> if you are just counting WRs, and not TEs, like i'm assuming,  are patriots even top 15?



no they are not. it seems like the Pats offense wouldn't be much without their two TEs



alasdairm said:


> come on, axl. the discussion was about the entire receiving corp. you can't only talk about wallace and brown on one hand, then when somebody counters with, say, welker and branch, say that without welker the patriots have nothing. you can't have your cake and eat it.



I brought up Wallace and Brown because they are the easiest to present, statistically speaking. you're right, I didn't mention the other cadre of Pittsburgh WRs in Hines Ward, Jerricho Crotchery, and if I did I think my argument is even more valid

btw - posted last year during SB week (and the Pitt wide-outs are having even better of a year this year) - STEELERS' WRS ARE BETTER THAN PACKERS'



alasdairm said:


> also interesting that you dismiss my argument as 'just stats' but your response is, well, just stats. cute



I decided to dig up those stats because I wanted to play your game, and I think I did effectively back-up my argument, using your much bally-hood stats

i agree with you that your team has two talented receivers in wallace and brown. no argument there. but your claim that the steelers receiving corp. is the best in the nfl is a stretch. you're 5th-ish.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> I think you are going to need to score more than 14 points this time and against a much better defense to win on the left coast against the niners.



well San Fran had to get past "monster" division rival Arizona Cardinals first! looks like yourself and your team overlooked them a little bit. inter-conference games can be tricky, as you pointed out much during the Pittsburgh inter-conference game between the pesky Browns

another week, another Tim Tebow miracle. Marion Barber has to win the dumb-ass award of the week. if he would have just fallen in-bounds that Chicago VS Denver game would have been over then and there


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Hooray cowboys i love how we pay you to win and you consistently hand the other team the game in the 4th quarter. Go team!


----------



## suburu

Couldnt give two shits who won the game but i feel bad for the rookie kicker. His confidence must be shot to pieces being put in the exact same situation 2 weeks in a row as your team-mates and coaches lose the game while you take the fall.

Edit:Actually i do give a shit cos i picked those nobheads in the other thread 

Sack Garret and feed Rob Ryan to the wolves


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> well San Fran had to get past "monster" division rival Arizona Cardinals first! looks like yourself and your team overlooked them a little bit. inter-conference games can be tricky, as you pointed out much during the Pittsburgh inter-conference game between the pesky Browns
> 
> another week, another Tim Tebow miracle. Marion Barber has to win the dumb-ass award of the week. if he would have just fallen in-bounds that Chicago VS Denver game would have been over then and there


 Ugh this game was so painful. I was screaming at the TV when they called back the fake kick because the refs decided to blow the whistle after the play actually started because Arizona decided to challenge a play that was unchallenge-able. Niners are definitely a different team Without Willis..... and Larry Fitzgerald is probably the best overall receiver in the league, he killed us today.

The cards are a pretty decent team, they've won 5 of their last 6. Not really that shameful to lose to them IMO, and we KILLED them at home this year already.

Fucking Saints pull a game out at the last second, and the niners lose a game they should have won....not good. I think in the end if it comes down to a tie the niners will have the #2 seed, but that just makes the home game against the steelers next week all the more important.

At least the Cowboys lost in dramatic fashion again, that was awesome. And these fourth quarter comebacks by Tebow are getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Pander Bear

its all horseshit so far... if tebow beats the pats, I'll reacquaint myself with the inside of a church, though.


----------



## Tommyboy

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Hooray cowboys i love how we pay you to win and you consistently hand the other team the game in the 4th quarter. Go team!


As a Giants fan, I was actually happy to see that long TD pass to a wide open Dez Bryant right after the Cowboys had intercepted Eli.  It gave the ball back to the Giants with way too much time considering that they were down by less than 2 touchdowns, and considering how good Eli is in the 4th quarter.  The Cowboys should have been killing the clock by running the ball, which they had done just fine all day.  They probably would have scored on that drive still, given how bad the Giants defense was playing.  JPP was the only defensive player that downed up to play, and boy was I glad to see him block that field goal.  If it had gone into OT, whatever team got the ball first would have scored probably, so 50/50.

I loved seeing my Giants beat the Cowboys, but I don't have high hopes for the rest of the season.  The Giants can show up and play big games against big teams, but I don't see them doing that consecutive weeks if they are in the playoffs.


----------



## Methadone84

I was starting to really worry in that 2nd quarter falcons game phew


----------



## Anachronism

axl blaze said:


> another week, another Tim Tebow miracle. Marion Barber has to win the dumb-ass award of the week. if he would have just fallen in-bounds that Chicago VS Denver game would have been over then and there



that was the weirdest ending I've ever seen....between that and Detroit's bs win today, I'm convinced that the universe is conspiring against the Bears. And I love how Tebow gets the glory - the credit goes mostly to barbers eff ups and their kicker.  I hope he's enjoying this because his luck should run out soon.  People can't really expect that he's going to keep winning in the nfl on 'heart' when it comes with that crappy arm.


----------



## China Rider

leave marion barber the fuck alone

one of the best runnings backs to ever dominate the big ten, ron dayne aint got shit on MB3






and lets go cardinals! win out so the 'worst division in the nfl' can have two representatives in the playoffs

cards have the browns, bengals and seahawks remaining


----------



## suburu

^Dumbass of the week goes to MB. He should be shot with his own shit. Fine him 200k.



Anachronism said:


> And I love how Tebow gets the glory - the credit goes mostly to barbers eff ups and their kicker.



Matt Pratt and.......... Their D, Their D, Their D!! Man its like the Broncos defense doesnt even exist with the media. They've only played poorly in 2 games this season, V the Lions and against the Packers. Theyve allowed Timbo to work his 5 min magic.

Cowboys made so many mistakes in the last 3 mins they deserved to lose. On that 3rd and 5 with 2.30 left, Romo had a pretty easy pass to Austin for another blown coverage td. On the same play, the Giants jumped offside but the Cowboys O-line were like statues and the center didn't snap the ball either. Wouldve been a 1st down and surely the game.


----------



## 23536

*[blink]Sparano's Gone!!![/blink]*


----------



## atri

this is what i look like when i watch teh bucs play


----------



## axl blaze

MNF prediction: SEA's Marshawn Lynch is going to run all over that weak St Louis run defense


----------



## alasdairm

28 total yards so far. last 2 plays went for losses. he's not going to town (yet).

in the game when the rams beat the saints earlier in the season, the saints had only *56 total yards* on the ground so the rams rush defense can get it done (although they are about worst in the league against the rush overall).

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

oh atri


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

axl blaze said:


> I think that the NFL is a bit different from a sport as say, the MLB, where stats truly reign supreme. but, I can win my argument this way, as well, so I'll play



This is a very true statement that any serious sports fan would have to agree with. MLB is pretty much all about stats whereas NFL has a very large intangible aspect to it that you CAN'T deny, and it's why nihilistic number crunchers often find themselves befuddled and attempt explaining things after the fact whereas people who take into account the bigger picture in football will have a better understanding than just looking at the stats. The score isn't just one big stat, but I can see why someone would think that way. It's a reflection of the amount of effort and energy each side puts in, also taking into account flukes, luckiness, the quality of calls, and the mental toughness of each team. If you know how to read the tea leaves, as it were, you get a pretty accurate fix on how these things can turn out. Hell, even in Madden, the intangible aspect is undeniable. Also, stats are reflections of the past, which is no guarantee for future predictions in football. In baseball the law of averages almost ALWAYS works out predictably and reliably, but in football it's a much different beast. Who was going to predict how fucking shitty the Eagles turned out to be? Who was going to predict how amazing the Broncos were going to be? 

Those are just two examples, but it's an inherent fact of football that you will always have a limited viewpoint if you only go by stats. 

Even San Fransisco...jesus...there's another one...and The Colts on the other side of the coin as well...it's undeniable...

Keep in mind, I believe there's almost no intangible aspect to some games, and arguing with anything but stats is hard to do with those games (poker and baseball are two examples), but the NFL is just is a different animal and nihilists like alisdairm will never be convinced otherwise. I'm not saying stats don't play significant a role, and don't tell you some important things, but you cannot discount the intangible, which is kinda a misnomer because there are definitely "tangible" aspects to these so-called "intangibles" that people talk about, but that's another discussion I suppose. Psychology plays a large role in so-called intangibles, and we're learning more about it all the time. 

I'm not saying I'd pick Eli over Aaron, but I'd definitely feel confident going up against him and winning if I had Eli as my best option. Just as an FYI. I'd definitely pick Tom over both of them though. 

That being said, I highly doubt the Steelers have the best receiving corps, but you can definitely make a case for Wallace and Brown, but how much of it is Ben making them look better? Just a question.... 

I'm a Cowboy fan and I'd take their receivers any day, but I'd love to have Heins Ward for blocking and sheer mental ballsiness, but I think Dez is extremely tough and way more athletic, Austin is definitely tough as well. And almost all of their back-ups are threats to go the distance on any pass play. I'm so glad we got rid of Roy Williams, but I'm pissed we let go of Crayton, but I guess that's business. Not to mention we have 3 good Tight Ends, 1 superstar at everything and 2 solid compliment receiving tight ends that can also block. 

That being said the Cowboys have all sorts of messes in the intangible/psychological department so I'm not even going to go there.....



Pander Bear said:


> its all horseshit so far... if tebow beats the pats, I'll reacquaint myself with the inside of a church, though.



This.


----------



## Care

Are you guys forgetting that the Pats almost lost to the lowly Redskins this week? Upset is definitely possible, I would not rule it out by any means.


----------



## axl blaze

and the Colts gave the Pats a helluva game for a bit!!

I am cheerily rooting for Tim Tebow and Von Miller to take down Alasdairm's Pats last night

anybody see the meltdown Tom Brady threw at his Offensive Co-Coordinator when his Coach was reprimanding/yelling at him for that ugly INT that almost cost his team the win??

it's classic ESPiN trying to make a story out of a mole-hill, but the fight was so full of vitriol that H/C Bellicheck and others had to intervene and disseminate


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> Steelers receiver Mike Wallace is *among the league leaders* in receptions(43), yards (800), touchdown catches (five) and yards per catch (18.6)...





axl blaze said:


> I just read "league best" for one WR, and "*league leading* receptions...


there's a notable difference between among the leaders and leader. when you have to embellish the facts to make your point, you're admitting that your case doesn't stand up on its merits.

for what it's worth, if you bothered to check yourself instead of just drinking somebody else's kool-aid, wallace isn't the league leader in *any of these categories*. he's *19th* in receptions, *8th* in yards, *7th* in touchdown catches and *13th* in yards per catch.

among the leaders. not even close to leader.



axl blaze said:


> ...I would hazard that many posters here in S+G agree with me, or agree with me mostly









axl blaze said:


> I am cheerily rooting for Tim Tebow and Von Miller to take down Alasdairm's Pats last night


well, elite teams always have more haters than the mediocre teams. if you're (plural) so desperate to see new england lose, they're doing something right.

denver seems to have new england's number the last few times they've played so this one is certainly not a forgone conclusion.

how do you feel about pittsburgh's chances on the road against that monster 49ers defense?

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

between graphic video of lovers' quarrels on the Pats bench, and shit like this (saying tebow's name like 100 times in an hour), and lets not forget the sports press's obsession with Brett Farve— it should be clear that espn is no better than TMZ, and that is largely because your average sports fan is no better than his insufferable cunt of a girlfriend.


----------



## alasdairm

Pander Bear said:


> and that is largely because your average sports fan is no better than his insufferable cunt of a girlfriend.


it's shit like this that makes me wish i could still have a signature 

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

kenickie excluded, of course, for being "one of the guys" in some respects 

thanks ali


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> if you're (plural) so desperate to see new england lose, they're doing something right.
> 
> denver seems to have new england's number the last few times they've played so this one is certainly not a forgone conclusion.
> 
> how do you feel about pittsburgh's chances on the road against that monster 49ers defense?



it's good to be hated, dude. I hate the Patriots because they are also the class of the AFC - which is the class of the NFL. my team is perhaps the most hated team in the League. if you feel frustrated by third parties of ill will, you should come to Ohio and watch a Bengals/Browns VS Steelers game with me  you've been near the two Coasts so much, that watching football in the State it was at least invented in, but at the most perfected in - you would walk out of that bar rather chaotically quixotic 

and the 49ers VS Steelers game is game of the week. two great defenses, and finally a MNF game that us nice-non-commie-red-blooded-American-males(and Keni!) deserve! I've already conferred a bit with huge Niners fan Care (or wait, did he say he likes Seattle moar?) in a thread or two here. I believe that both defenses will bloodily bash the field in, while Big Ben will prove that Alex Smith just can't match up to the same game speed as him

I will say Niners are damn lucky James Harrison cold-cocked his way into suspension and that our top defenseman in LaMarr Woodley is injured. however, no excuses. honestly, I was a little upset in the Niners letting themselves get beat against their Arizona Cardinals. that loss just lessens the sweetness of victory potential, for my black + yellow (gold)


----------



## Care

The cardinals did what every team that has beaten the niners this year has done, score on long passing plays. You cant run vs the niners and redzone defense is top in the league. Other than that the cardinals did almost nothing on offense. But what really gave the game away was our horrendous redzone offense. We had 4 or 5 redzone opportunities in the first half and got 0 touchdowns. We were also +2 or 3 in turnovers.... but still managed to lose.

If we do well in the redzone on offense, and our secondary doesnt allow tons of long plays then the 49ers are nigh unbeatable. Those are definitely the weak points of the team though.

And no im not a dirty seahawks fan.


----------



## axl blaze

everybody else hear about former Chicago WR Sam Hurd, who can be facing life in prison after buying kilos of cocaine and marijuana, and planning to distribute in the Chicago-land area??

damn. I wonder to how many NFL players Hurd dealt to? they must be desperately deleting his cell phone number from their collective phones!!

I think Hurd is being charged officially in Texas for some reason. this doesn't look good for him as Texas is notoriously tough on drug crimes

what a waste of young talent (dude is 26 - and just got officially cut from the Bears' squad)


----------



## Care

Another dangerous deviant locked up by the righteous hand of the law 8)


----------



## axl blaze

I agree

otoh, getcher Tim Tebow X-mas cards, now with Child Jesus and the Star of Bethlehem!


----------



## Tommyboy

^ High School Athletes Suspended After Tebowing.  That happened over by me.    

So how bout them Chiefs?  Any given Sunday.


----------



## atri

how many o lineman did gb lose? i tuned in with 6 nminutes left to see rodgers get sacked 2x ina  row. theyll prolly still make it to the sb.


----------



## axl blaze

GB's last three games of the regular season looked so convincingly easy for them, I did think for a second or two that they could've lost one or two of them games due to them being trap games. and KC did it today without their normal H/C Todd Haley or whatever his name is? former Cleveland Browns H/C and Interim Chiefs H/C Romeo Crennel must be creaming his pants by spoiling GB's almost perfect season. the Packers have played spotty defense at best this year at times... looks like it finally caught up with them

does this mean Romeo Crennel has a shot at Kansas City's vacant H/C position??

and did anybody hear Carl from Aqua Teen Hunger Force's new blog? in it he says that James Harrison's hit on Colt McCoy was hilariously Colt McCoy's fault, and Steelers H/C should have thrown the challenge flag. and Carl explains this time on why/how Big Ben is so tough and also why/how Pittsburgh will topple the impressively resurgent San Francisco 49ers tomorrow night on MNF


----------



## China Rider

thank for posting the carl video

by far the best part of the SVP show and easily the best overall sports segment of the week, week after week

by SVP show i mean scott van pelt, you can catch carl every friday around 3:45ish eastern time on espn radio


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I agree, Carl from ATHF is for sure the best part of the Scott Van Pelt show

SVP is a good sports talking head, but dude can just get so boring at times. if we're just talking about ESPN radio exclusively, I am a big fan of Marcellus Wiley


----------



## Kenickie

did you guys see the sweater vest duo today? i mean good god.


----------



## China Rider

espn radio blows

all the guests are the same ol' douche in a suit colleagues 

i don't want to hear fucking predictions, obvious analyses or opinions on who's better than who 

i want lulz

thank god for jim rome, and carl

well bill romanowksi is the ultimate guest, i've heard him on all the shows, love that crazy fucker


----------



## Kenickie

oh my god baltimore is making me want to die


----------



## ambigroove

Kenickie said:


> oh my god baltimore is making me want to die


 
Serves you right.

Come join the black and gold. Things are much better over here.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I love your want-to and welcome to S+G, but Keni is a NO Saints fan, not a dirty Baltimore Raven. she's not _that _bad. I am right now however picking a New Orleans VS Pittsburgh Super Bowl this year, any naysayers??

and shit, I just saw the highlights on SportsCenter of that KC victory over GB. it looks like at the end of that one, the KC Chiefs players doused Interim h/c Romeo Crennel. that got a big smile from the usually hilariously gruff, Romeo. I feel like he actually is a great defensive coach, just maybe experienced some shitty talent/personnel from his Cleveland Browns days. Romeo Crennel was essentially the living, breathing mascot of the City of Cleveland, during his Browns tenure. haha

and I can't believe Baltimore lost! sorry about it, Suburu. it looks like once again the Steelers are going to get that Number One AFC Seed (due to tiebreaker over the Pats) and the Ravens will get that Wild-Card berth

Pittsburgh just might be goin' to the Super Bowl once again


----------



## Pander Bear

sigh, a new poster who has to be confronted with the difference between gold and yellow.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Go Steelers! Saints need a 49er loss to lead for the #2 spot and bye. 

I think the 49ers have overacheived this season and the Defense will not be able to make up for the lack of Offense the rest of the season and into the playoffs. I think tonights game vs the Steelers (minus Harrison and maybe Big Ben) will expose the 49ers as simply a above avaerage (and not elite) team in the NFC....Alex Smith will be brought back down to earth tonight when he has to make something happen after the fall behind by 2 scores early in the 2nd half. It'll then turn to a comfortable win for the Steelers


----------



## Care

Hypnotik1 said:


> Go Steelers! Saints need a 49er loss to lead for the #2 spot and bye.
> 
> I think the 49ers have overacheived this season and the Defense will not be able to make up for the lack of Offense the rest of the season and into the playoffs. I think tonights game vs the Steelers (minus Harrison and maybe Big Ben) will expose the 49ers as simply a above avaerage (and not elite) team in the NFC....Alex Smith will be brought back down to earth tonight when he has to make something happen after the fall behind by 2 scores early in the 2nd half. It'll then turn to a comfortable win for the Steelers


----------



## suburu

Thats how i felt last night Kenickie. Stayed up til 4am watching that shit after a 3 day binge. Cant believe we lost in that manner. Not even 1 sack. No pressure, lack of quality, no conviction. Disappointing but fuck it, we move on and deal with it. Wouldnt be a Ravens season if it was easy anyway.

Where all these extra Steelers freaks multiply and crawl out of? Taking a Vali now so i can get up later and cheer on the Niners with a headache and big bottle of cider. Go Niners!!


----------



## Care

> SAN FRANCISCO -- Questions persist about Patrick Willis' potential availability for the San Francisco 49ers against the Pittsburgh Steelers on Monday night.
> 
> The 49ers are listing Willis as questionable with a hamstring injury. Beat reporters covering the team have said it's a surprise if Willis plays. That seems reasonable given reports that Willis suffered a Grade II strain during a Dec. 4 game against St. Louis.
> 
> I saw Willis exercising at the team hotel this morning. He was riding a stationary bike methodically. He also did some light (for him) upper-body lifting with free weights. He was the only 49ers player in the hotel workout room at that time. I have no reason to believe Willis is planning to play Monday night, but the team has time to make a decision.
> 
> NFL teams must declare their inactive players 90 minutes before kickoff. This game is scheduled to kick off at 8:30 p.m. ET.



Well it seems both teams will be without their best players. Mad props to Ben if he plays but the injury last week looked pretty bad, Once those tendons in your foot tighten up after an injury like that playing on it can be excruciating.

And even if the Niners lose tonight, the #2 seed is hardly a foregone conclusion for the saints. The niners hold the tiebreaker and the Saints still have to play the falcons and Carolina, both harder opponents than the niners remaining opponents imo (sehawks and rams).


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> Pittsburgh just might be goin' to the Super Bowl once again



fuck you


----------



## Kenickie

suburu said:


> Thats how i felt last night Kenickie. Stayed up til 4am watching that shit after a 3 day binge. Cant believe we lost in that manner. Not even 1 sack. No pressure, lack of quality, no conviction. Disappointing but fuck it, we move on and deal with it. Wouldnt be a Ravens season if it was easy anyway.
> 
> Where all these extra Steelers freaks multiply and crawl out of? Taking a Vali now so i can get up later and cheer on the Niners with a headache and big bottle of cider. Go Niners!!



i need Baltimore to be a good team because of reasons. mainly because of my mom and because i like to see thugs (especially SEC thugs) do well and i enjoy watching pittsburgh lose twice a year to them. but they looked terrible. everything seemed to go wrong and it was painful to watch. 

takeo spikes had a great night though, and that guy scares the shit out of me. i think it's mainly that his face is so huge and giant like one of those easter island statues or something. 






he had a nice little part in the war eagle | roll tide movie... and he called big ben a ho. which is great too.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm so pumped I'm going to listen to T-Rex's "20th Century Boy" and wave around my special black edition Terrible Towel

damn, I almost convinced my last band to cover that song. but they picked that other T-Rex song "Bang a Gong" instead. was soooo close

and Pittsburgh's Thugs > Baltimore's Thugs. I like seeing thugs do well tho too lol


----------



## China Rider

how often to you listen to that 'here we go, steelers, pittsburgh's goin to the superbowl' song?

keep convincing yourself 

i won't lie back when i first heard that song, the year steelers played the cowboys in the SB i thought that song was pretty cool


----------



## Kenickie

no words about candlestick?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ About the irony of a blackout in a stadium with that name, or about the actual game?


----------



## Hypnotik1

Come on Axel....the one time i root for your boys....and theyre letting me down....

Its aight tho...i stilll am not gonna retract my statement....Alex Smith is a fucking loser...and hes gonna cruumble eventually.....


----------



## Hypnotik1

Oh hey Pander......Brees is gonna break the record next monday....no better setting than in the dome on monday night against the dirty turds.....theyre probably gonna reply that 2006 post katrina reopening game all damn week....yall are there for all of our pinacle team milestones.....glad you can join us for another


----------



## axl blaze

just an ugly game, man. way too many injuries. and I hate to be that guy that complains about the refs, but I did see tons of questionable calls (on both sides, albeit). do these refs not know how to successfully call a chop-block penalty? and that penalty of excessive jumping or whatever to re-neg that SF FG attempt and into then an SF TD was such bullshit

ugly, ugly, ugly



China Rider said:


> how often to you listen to that 'here we go, steelers, pittsburgh's goin to the superbowl' song?



weekly, when in season. I have a whole cavalcade of Steelers songs that I like to listen to for the Pre-Game, like Styx, Wiz Khalifa, that song, etc etc

plus, "Pittsburgh's goin' to the Suu-uuper Bowl" has a nice ring to it, no?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I believe the call was excessive _leaping_.  Get it right.


----------



## axl blaze

horrible calls to see made by a professional ref. btw - it looks like I will be reffing Ohio high school games in a year or so, so I try to stay on top of the rule book


----------



## Care

The leaping call was bullshit, but you have to admit the 49ers dominated the Steelers tonight. The only points the Steelers got were on a 51 yard field goal and you were -4 on turnovers. And what about my boy Aldon Smith coming to play tonight. 13 sacks on the season, all time franchise record for a rookie. I think the Steelers had 1 red zone opportunity all game and they turned it over.

And still no 100 yard rushers and no rushing touchdowns this year. Never been done before.

Steelers had a chance to take the #1 seed in the AFC, and got stomped by the niners who maintain the #2 seed in the AFC with 2 games to go. Today was s good day


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, congrats. there was no doubt in my mind that yours were the better team tonight. instead of playing Steelers footbaw, my team played 49ers footbaw (coincidentally both styles are very similar)

however, my team is very very banged up. there is no denying that. despite it all, I did think that my team could pull it off

I hope I do see you and yours in a month or so  but for now, I will have to regress and depress towards hating on China Rider for a whole week. thankfully, he doesn't make that one very Herculean task

Justin Smith is a very good Defensive End


----------



## China Rider

if rams score a touch down you have to let me wipe my ass with your terrible towel

just letting you know, bro


----------



## Care

Yes Justin Smith is a beast, we got all kinds of Smiths.

I will be cheering for Atlanta next week.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> The leaping call was bullshit


not if you read the rules:





			
				the nfl rules said:
			
		

> LEAPING
> (r) Clearly running forward and leaping in an obvious attempt to block a field goal, or Try-kick after
> touchdown and landing on players, unless the leaping player was originally lined up within one yard of
> the line of scrimmage when the ball was snapped.


but it's irrelevant as the steelers were down 14 points at that point and showing no signs of coming back.


Care said:


> but you have to admit the 49ers dominated the Steelers tonight.


they certainly did.

the vaunted steelers defense gave up 20 points and had *no sacks* and *no interceptions*. meanwhile the stud 49ers defense allowed only 3 points, had 3 sacks, 3 interceptions and one fumble recovery.

the "best wr corp. in football" couldn't score a touchdown! the steelers were completely dominated on both sides of the ball and looked thoroughly ordinary. the steelers had the chance to grab the #1 seed and now they're looking like #5 again...

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

Hypnotik1 said:


> Oh hey Pander......Brees is gonna break the record next monday....no better setting than in the dome on monday night against the dirty turds.....theyre probably gonna reply that 2006 post katrina reopening game all damn week....yall are there for all of our pinacle team milestones.....glad you can join us for another



i distinctly recall that game when chickenscratch tried to tell me the falcons would win because the visitors always win by three points. i was like, well, there certainly have been times when you havent.


----------



## Care

*Ryan Clark calls power outage a "Conspiracy"*



> The Pittsburgh Steelers safety told the San Francisco Chronicle that he believed Monday night's double power outage was planned by civic leaders or team officials to highlight the inadequacy of the 51-year-old stadium. Earlier this week, Santa Clara's city council endorsed a deal to approve funds for a new stadium, provided the NFL contributes at least $150 million.
> "I just feel like San Francisco took a big stage to show the NFL and to show the state of California that they needed a new stadium," said Clark, who is also probably a big fan of those moon landing hoax specials on the Discovery Channel. "I think it was a very strategic move and Candlestick may be no more very soon."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...NF-power-outage-was-a-conspir?urn=nfl-wp14337

Stay classy Pittsburgh.



> meanwhile the stud 49ers defense allowed only 3 points, had 3 sacks, 3 interceptions and one fumble recovery.


Yea, all while missing the keystone of their defense, Patrick Willis.


----------



## Pander Bear

im not saying it was aliens, but...


----------



## suburu

49ers O-line should get a lot of credit for last night after giving up 18 sacks in the 3 games previous. Good win, good performance but also hard to judge. Their D is great but it's clear for everyone to see Roethlisberger shouldn't have been playing. Willis isnt going to missed when the QB can barely stand on his left foot. Was he even 30% fit? I doubt it. His greatest qualities of being able to roll left/right and keep plays alive was nullified. Theres no point talking shit about the WR's. 49ers have given up big plays in the games they've lost.

Andy Lee had a great game too and Alex Smith was solid. He might not be that high on the TD list but if he stays 31st on the interception list, with a great D and a good running game they will be dangerous.


----------



## Care

Roflburgers has a history of excelling when he is injured. Obviously this was a pretty bad injury, but still you have to give credit to the 49ers D for shutting down the Steelers offense.

And yea im aware that the leaping call was the right call "by the rules" but I still disagree with it. I also disagree with a 5 yard chop block penalty giving the steelers a first down after it would have been like 3rd and 35. Oh well they shut them down on the next set of downs.


----------



## ChickenScratch

the best part of the game last night was the dead tunes going into and out of commercials.

wave your freak flag, san fran.


----------



## Pander Bear

what, no 3rd eye blind? boooo!


----------



## axl blaze

*Ali *- you must not have been watching the game. while I understand that rule, even Care pointed out that call was bullshit. the Steeler in question just didn't use any player as an object to leap up with. I understand not all here has such a firm grasp on the rules of footbaw as me, but damn 

and is a New England fan really giving a Pittsburgh fan shit about defense? something is just not right here, specially when the Steelers only gave up 20 points (if Big Ben were healthy, I do believe we could've scored around or over 20 points). but the Steelers were without two Pro Bowl defenders in Harrison and Woodley (there goes the pass rush that Alex Smith historically chokes against) and Troy Polamalu wasn't healthy either

give it a break man, those are three Pro-Bowl players!

did anybody else see James Harrison's hilarious tweet during the power outage?

he proclaimed on his Twitter after the technical difficulties of Candlestick Park that if _he _couldn't play, then _nobody _was going to be able to play!


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> the best part of the game last night was the dead tunes going into and out of commercials.
> 
> wave your freak flag, san fran.



no way

i need the entire set list brah

playing in the band>big ben fumble blues>playing in the band reprise would have been sick

i love the san fran giants for their jerry day every year around the anniversary of his death


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...NF-power-outage-was-a-conspir?urn=nfl-wp14337
> 
> Stay classy Pittsburgh.



Right, he was totally serious when he said that.  8)




> Yea, all while missing the keystone of their defense, Patrick Willis.



Yep, they cleaned the clock of a hobbled QB.  HUZZAH! What a defense!  8)

Steelers were missing some key D stars and their starting Pro Bowl center too but its no excuse for their poor performance.  Ben's willingness to play while commendable probably should have been overruled.  IF these 2 teams meet again in the post season, it will be a very different game.  A healthy Ben would have lit up that secondary.  That last INT was underthrown and would almost assuredly been a TD to Wallace had he been able to step into it like normal.  Anyway, the Niners are a good team and did what they were supposed to do at home.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I also disagree with a 5 yard chop block penalty giving the steelers a first down after it would have been like 3rd and 35. Oh well they shut them down on the next set of downs.



Small correction, the Niners penalty was for illegal contact.  Chop blocks are 15 yard personal foul penalties.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> the "best wr corp. in football" couldn't score a touchdown! the steelers were completely dominated on both sides of the ball and looked thoroughly ordinary. the steelers had the chance to grab the #1 seed and now they're looking like #5 again...
> 
> alasdair



Ben still threw for 300+ yds on one leg.  Imagine the numbers he would have put up if healthy.  Have a little perspective.  By the way, last time Pittsburgh was #5 they won the Super Bowl so I'm fine with it.  Meanwhile, Niner fans are hoping for a #2 seed so they dont have to face the Drew Brees show in the dome and an ugly weather day in Green Bay if they make it that far. They have been burned by teams who like to throw the ball and 2 of the best are in their conference.  If they get behind by more than 2 scores in the playoffs, do you believe in Alex Smith to move the ball with urgency and make a comeback?  I wouldn't because he has not shown the ability to do so yet.


----------



## China Rider

daddy make it stop


----------



## axl blaze

it's good to have Wyld back in this thread!

thanks for bringing us your always sober, usually correct POV here

for our entertainment, here is a behind-the-scenes, between-the-scenes youtube clip of Troy Polamalu and Hines Ward teaching the Steelers locker room on how to properly shake your groove thing during a break from their Head & Shoulders commercials


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Imagine the numbers he would have put up if healthy.


too bad football games are decided by what did happen not what could have or would have happened...



alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> *Ali *- you must not have been watching the game. while I understand that rule, even Care pointed out that call was bullshit. the Steeler in question just didn't use any player as an object to leap up with. I understand not all here has such a firm grasp on the rules of footbaw as me, but damn


you need to go back and read the rule (i quoted the current nfl rules for you so it's right there in post 912). i didn't say anything about using a player as an object and neither does the rule. your grasp on this particular rule is far from firm...


axl blaze said:


> and is a New England fan really giving a Pittsburgh fan shit about defense?


the fact that new england has a poor defense has no effect whatsoever on pittsburgh's crappy defensive performance on monday night. i know it makes you feel better but i agree with you and it's irrelevant to the discussion.


axl blaze said:


> if Big Ben were healthy...





axl blaze said:


> ...we could've scored around or over 20 points


if this, if that, we could have this, we could have that...

too bad for you that football doesn't hinge on what could have or would have happened but on what actually happened...

if poor people had more money, they'd be rich people...



alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> too bad football games are decided by what did happen not what could have or would have happened...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


 
You are correct.  Now let's see how them Niners handle their first playoff game(s) in a decade.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> it's good to have Wyld back in this thread!
> 
> thanks for bringing us your always sober, usually correct POV here



Even if I wasnt sober, that Monday night game was very sobering indeed.


----------



## Tommyboy

suburu said:


> Andy Lee had a great game too and Alex Smith was solid. He might not be that high on the TD list but if he stays 31st on the interception list, with a great D and a good running game they will be dangerous.



Reminds me of the Broncos, but with a better passing game.


----------



## suburu

Not that hard to have a better passing game than Teabag but i bet the 49ers still wish they'd taken Rodgers in 2005 when they had the chance.

I definitely wouldn't use the word "great" to describe the Broncos defense though. They have some decent players, Von Miller has had a great season and IMO their D has been the catalyst for the offense to keep them competitive and allow Tebow to run around and create. But they've allowed twice as many points as the 49ers and given up 40 points in 4 games.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ You also have to consider that with all the 3-and-outs that the Broncos have had, it gave the ball right back to the other teams offense, increasing the chance of the other team scoring more.


----------



## Care

suburu said:


> Ni bet the 49ers still wish they'd taken Rodgers in 2005 when they had the chance.



/WRISTS

Cal is my 2nd team in college football so I was totally in favor of taking Rodgers. At least Smith is showing some signs of competency after shitting away half a decade in SF.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

alasdairm said:


> too bad football games are decided by what did happen not what could have or would have happened...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



disagree.

Football games are decided by referees.

Go Lions!


----------



## China Rider

batmanplaybaseball said:


> Football games are decided by referees.



i hate that excuse


in all sports, 99% of the time the team who performs better wins, imo

most people fail to notice all the little things a team does to ultimately effect the game's outcome



Care said:


> Smith is showing some signs of competency after shitting away half a decade in SF.



every consider that just maybe mike nolan and mike singletary were two clueless head coaches?


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> every consider that just maybe mike nolan and mike singletary were two clueless head coaches?



Absolutely, he's also had a below average O-line most years. However even when he had time to pass and had open recievers he did not connect enough to make the SF passing game legitimate or instill much faith in anyone, not just SF fans like myself.

He still misses open guys too often, but the team has put him in good situations this year and he has made plays when it counts.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

China Rider said:


> i hate that excuse
> 
> 
> in all sports, 99% of the time the team who performs better wins, imo



that is a pretty impressive statistic. Me love doctor suess also.


----------



## Care

Just some food for thought, this is what the odds-makers are saying about who is the favorite to win the super bowl at this point in time

2012 Super Bowl XLVI Futures Odds 
Money Odds (Payout Per $100 Bet.)
Arizona Cardinals	+$40,000 (400 to 1)
Atlanta Falcons	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Baltimore Ravens	+$600 (6 to 1)
Chicago Bears	+$15,000 (150 to 1)
Cincinnati Bengals	+$10,000 (100 to 1)
Dallas Cowboys	+$1,500 (15 to 1)
Denver Broncos	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Detroit Lions	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Green Bay Packers	+$180 (9 to 5)
Houston Texans	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Kansas City Chiefs	+$30,000 (300 to 1)
New England Patriots	+$400 (4 to 1)
New Orleans Saints	+$600 (6 to 1)
New York Giants	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
New York Jets	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
Oakland Raiders	+$20,000 (200 to 1)
Philadelphia Eagles	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Pittsburgh Steelers	+$1,200 (12 to 1)
San Diego Chargers	+$2,000 (20 to 1)
San Francisco 49ers	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
Seattle Seahawks	+$10,000 (100 to 1)
Tennessee Titans	+$20,000 (200 to 1)
http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds.shtml

Packers seem like they are kinda overrated at 9 to 5 odds. Also the chargers being 20 to 1 (higher than the broncos) , and the eagles being 25 to 1 is pretty crazy considering how far back both these teams were. 49ers are the #5 ranked team odds wise!


----------



## suburu

Well i put 100 euros on the Packers at 5 to 1 before they played the Broncos in Week 4 so i'm pretty happy to have that. Packers - Ravens SB. I'll happily give up the dosh to see Sugar Ray lift it again  9 to 5 is terrible though. KC exposed them badly.

Tommyboy says the 49ers remind him of the Broncos but better passing game. They kind of remind me of the 2000 Ravens. The 10 to 1 about them isnt a bad price at all.


----------



## Care

Wow... AP just went down with a really nasty looking knee injury. Looked like the type that is hard to recover from.

Dude is the most impactful non-QB player in the league IMO, sucks to see a player of his caliber who has stayed healthy for so long go down with an injury like that between two teams that are already eliminated from the postseason.


----------



## Pander Bear

tebow is melting down uncharacteristically in this 4th quarter. ugh.


----------



## Tommyboy

Horrible officiating in the Giants/Jets game.  Any time that I have watched the Jets play, the referees always seem to help them out.  

Sanchez is horrible, but the refs will call pass interference for 75% of his incomplete passes down the field.  I also didn't agree with the touchdown that was reversed after the Giants recovered a Jets fumble and ran it in for a TD.  Also, I wasn't sold on the other fumble by Sanchez that was overturned and called an incomplete pass.  

I wonder if my Giants played good defense, or if that Jets' offense sucks that much.  I think that a lot of it had to do with the Giants actually stopping the run, making the Jets have to rely on the pass, and as long as Sanchez is their QB, they can't rely on a passing game.  

Good to see the Giants run NY!  Rex needs to start shutting his mouth, he looks like an idiot.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Tommyboy said:


> Horrible officiating in the Giants/Jets game.  Any time that I have watched the Jets play, the referees always seem to help them out.
> 
> Sanchez is horrible, but the refs will call pass interference for 75% of his incomplete passes down the field.  I also didn't agree with the touchdown that was reversed after the Giants recovered a Jets fumble and ran it in for a TD.  Also, I wasn't sold on the other fumble by Sanchez that was overturned and called an incomplete pass.
> 
> I wonder if my Giants played good defense, or if that Jets' offense sucks that much.  I think that a lot of it had to do with the Giants actually stopping the run, making the Jets have to rely on the pass, and as long as Sanchez is their QB, they can't rely on a passing game.
> 
> Good to see the Giants run NY!  Rex needs to start shutting his mouth, he looks like an idiot.



Sanchez was just appalling. Constant poor decision making, overthrown passes, being too indecisive, I could go on. The giants did their best at giving the jets another chance, a more competent QB should have taken a victory given those chances. fucking jets finally extinguishing the Eagles hopes, Cowboys won't make any inroads in the play-off if they even make them, which I doubt anyway. and their fans are still being cocky fucks


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

God damnnit fuck the cowboys


----------



## Care

49ers would need to lose to the rams next week (lol) and the saints would have to beat the falcons and the panthers to take the #2 seed now. Looks like its going to be 49ers and packers getting bye weeks in the NFC.


----------



## axl blaze

it was great to see Charlie Batch, a prodigal son of Pittsburgh, get his name chanted at home during his rout of the STL Rams

at 37 years old - I respect his performance - thanks, Charlie!


----------



## MikeOekiM

i feel so awful inside about the Peterson injury and im not even a vikings fan. For a guy that good who seems to work harder than everyone to be the best its so sad to see this happen to him. Hopefully he comes back and is still a wrecking machine.


----------



## axl blaze

terrible injury, but I also thought it was about Adrian's time to get hit with a serious injury. today's modern day NFL is a monster that absolutely shreds apart the careers of RBs like Peterson


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> terrible injury, but I also thought it was about Adrian's time to get hit with a serious injury. today's modern day NFL is a monster that absolutely shreds apart the careers of RBs like Peterson


 
only thing is no one has ever shred apart adrian peterson on any play. he was the one punishing defenders


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm pretty happy with the Giants this year, considering that nobody had any high hopes for them this year with all of their injuries.  I don't expect much more from them this year, but next year looks decent.

Consider this:  When was the last time that they had Cruz, Nicks, and Manningham all playing in the same game.  Now consider when the last time that Pierre-Paul, Tuck, and Umeniora played a full game together.  Put those together and I don't think that the top three offensive and defensive players have played together in more than 1 game this season.  

Sure the defensive backs are not that good, but Terrell Thomas was out all season, and he was the leading tackler last season.  There are quite a few other defensive backs out for the season.  I had lost hope in their linebackers, but the rookie Jacquian Williams has started playing good, so pair him with Boley and Goff (out for season), and they can be pretty good.  There are also a bunch of other rookie linebackers and d-backs (mostly injured) that I am hoping to see some good things out of.  

Giants receivers should be fine, and there is even some talks of Steve Smith returning to the G-Men after his waste of a year with the Eagles (although it wasn't a waste for Smith considering he got paid well over 2 million only to have 11 receptions on the year).  The offensive line is banged up, but given that they are healthy and get some playing time in together, they should be fine next year, and I would hope that would lead to some more production from Bradshaw and Jacobs.

I would think that most of the team will be back next year.  The only players with good years still have 1+ year on their contact, and anybody whose contact ends this season has not played good enough to even get good offers anywhere else.  

I could care less if the Giants make the playoffs this year, but since they happen to be playing Dallas to decide who gets in, I obviously want the Giants to win that game.


----------



## Pander Bear

expect to see dallas playing like they want the giants to get in too, lol.


----------



## China Rider

shit dog, both arizona and seattle have been eliminated from play-off contention

guess the nfc west is the worst division in football 

also, axl looks like your terrible towel will not have any fecal stains on it


----------



## axl blaze

New Orleans looks pretty damn good this year. they might be lacking in defense, but this new era of NFL teams will be set-up with a monster passer and a diluted defense

still, I'm predicting a NO VS Pitt/Balt/NE Super Bowl. the latter is a wash that I have not even begun to separate the whites from


----------



## Pander Bear

ugh, NO looks superb owl good. 

I'll be rooting for them come January, i'm sure.


----------



## Care

Nine 49ers made it to the probowl this year. Tied with the patriots for most in the league.


----------



## Care

Calvin Johnson is insane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d8oDYNurqM


----------



## axl blaze

dude I take no stock in the Pro Bowl. the fans vote the players in, and the common NFL fan is stupid (present company excluded though, ya'll)

think about it. Tim Tebow made the Pro-Bowl while Matt Stafford didn't. also James Harrison and King Kong Suh were left off

I don't care about the Pro Bowl. honestly, I hope just like last year the Steelers end up not being able to send any one of their players


----------



## Pander Bear

tim tebow made the pro bowl— and neither stafford NOR newton did. Xtians apparently stuffed the ballot box before they raced home from sunday service to watch the Bills stuff Tim's box.


----------



## Care

Tebow is a special case of someone who is a mediocre at best player who is very popular. Usually to be a popular NFL player you have to be one of the best in the league. His selection to the pro bowl is an anomaly, most people that were selected deserved to be there.

I guess they automatically choose a fullback? Thats the only reason I can think of to explain John Kuhn making it over someone like AP.


----------



## suburu

Tebow made it?! Its a complete shambles and it should be judged by a panel of ex-pros if anything at all. Aldon Smith, Stafford, Newton derserve to be in it. Rivers? The fuck is he doing there.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> I guess they automatically choose a fullback? Thats the only reason I can think of to explain John Kuhn making it over someone like AP.



I think this comment goes to disprove your previous comment

John Kuhn is insanely popular in Green Bay. they do those "Kuuuuuuhn" chants whenever he touches the ball

yet how successful is Kuhn? dude's a beast, don't get me wrong. but the FB is dying position in the NFL (sidebar: which makes me sad, but whatever). most teams do not have a FB


----------



## Care

Well it kinda makes sense outside of the fact of his popularity. He has a very high % of success on goal line carries and since the pro bowl is supposed to be a "team" it makes sense that the NFC would have a pro-bowl fullback.


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> I think this comment goes to disprove your previous comment
> 
> John Kuhn is insanely popular in Green Bay. they do those "Kuuuuuuhn" chants whenever he touches the ball
> 
> yet how successful is Kuhn? dude's a beast, don't get me wrong. but the FB is dying position in the NFL (sidebar: which makes me sad, but whatever). most teams do not have a FB



I was surprised to see Greg Jennings make the Pro Bowl over my man Victor Cruz.  Jennings is having a solid year, but that's to be expected when being on a team like this years Packers.  His season does not stand out like Cruz', who is having a breakout year, and broke a few Giants records.  I'm sure it had a lot to do with all the Packers fans voting, whereas NY has a split fan base between the Giants and Jets, and then the Bills for anyone north of the city.

And speaking of Victor Cruz, I loved how he made Cromartie miss that tackle on his 99 yrd touchdown.  During the trashtalking leading up to the game, Cromartie had said something like "Manningham let a guy named Victor Cruz take his job."  I'm pretty sure Cromartie will remember him now.  Cruz doesn't have the greatest hands, but he has some sick moves after the catch, and he's definitely a fun player to watch.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

The Pro Bowl is a joke anyway. The only All-Star game that's cool is the MLB. Everything else is just a goofball exhibition. But still, F-Tebow.


----------



## J.Wallace

Looking forward to my precious Giants defeating the Cowboys and making it into the Playoffs. I don't see them getting very far though. I just can't see them doing well against teams such as the Packers or the Saints, those teams are on fire!


----------



## Care

^ Any given sunday man. Dont forget the Packers lost to the Chiefs not too long ago, and the Saints lost to the Rams earlier this season. Anything can happen.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ and, the Giants almost defeated the packers not too long ago.  I still don't see the Giants getting far if they make the playoffs, but if the secondary plays alright and JPP, Tuck, and Yumenyora are all healthy, QBs might not be able to test the secondary much.

My question is, can anybody beat the Saints?  The haven't been getting that much attention since the Packers' undefeated season had been the storyline this season until they finally lost, but I like their chances to win it all.


----------



## China Rider

Tommyboy said:


> My question is, can anybody beat the Saints?



the rams sodomized the saints


----------



## suburu

Tommyboy said:


> My question is, can anybody beat the Saints?  The haven't been getting that much attention since the Packers' undefeated season had been the storyline this season until they finally lost, but I like their chances to win it all.



49ers? Packers? Saints are beatable away from the SuperDome for sure. They are 5-3 on the road this year losing to Tampa and as China says were sodomized(by 10 points) in St Louis! Mike Smith gave himself a heart attack and the Saints a cheap win in Atlanta. They could easily be 4-4. This week will be their 11th indoor game out of 17.


----------



## Care

The most important elements to beating the saints are a pass rush that can get to Brees early in the game, and a good running game to eat up clock and keep Brees on the sideline.

Honestly, other than Brees the Saints aren't that scary. Id venture to say that their team would be below average without him.


----------



## Tommyboy

Super Bowl is in a dome this year.  Not sure how many home games the Saints will have in the playoffs though.


----------



## suburu

Unless the 49ers manage to fuck up and lose against the Sodomizers this weekend, the Saints will only have 1 home playoff game, then a trip to Candlelight Park, followed by a trip to Lambeau. As long they stay alive that is.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

As much as i have always loved my Cowboys Someone please rip tony romos head off his shoulders and shit down his esophagus please....


----------



## Care

I would take Tony Romo to be the QB of the 49ers in a heartbeat. He has been one of the top QB's in the league stats wise for a few years now.

The biggest problem with the Cowboys is Jerry Jones. He needs to hire a General Manager and stop being in the spotlight so much.

But hey, im not complaining, I love seeing the Cowgirls lose.


----------



## Tommyboy

Cruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzz!!!!


----------



## Pander Bear

crushin' it!

I can't wait to see the falcons crush your dreams, tho.


real talk.


----------



## Care

cruz biggest pro bowl snub of the year IMO


----------



## nowdubnvr6

The Cowboys games are like watching the news, if you weren't depressed before you watched it you will be afterwards... That said go Niners! yea ex humboldt county here


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I would take Tony Romo to be the QB of the 49ers in a heartbeat. He has been one of the top QB's in the league stats wise for a few years now.



Interesting.  Smith and Romo are similar in their differences over the years. Romo has been surrounded by top tier talent at WR, TE and RB while enjoying coaching staff stability.  Smith has had some similar talent but has been stunted by constant coaching changes.  Everyone calls Smith a bust but what has Romo really done?  Romo has been a starter for a number of years and has not broken through yet.  Smith is enjoying easily his most solid season so before jumping on to Romo so quickly, let's see what Smith does in the playoffs.  If the Niners win in 2 weeks, that means Smith will have made it farther in the playoffs than Romo and Romo has been there a few times already.

Sure, Romo has better stats but I'd rather have some more W's than stats any day. Cowboys should trade him for a top 5 draft pick and try to get RGIII if he declares for the draft in April.


----------



## Tommyboy

Pander Bear said:


> crushin' it!
> 
> I can't wait to see the falcons crush your dreams, tho.
> 
> 
> real talk.



Oh I don't have any dreams though.  I just live for watching the Giants beat the Cowboys.  I don't expect them to go anywhere in the playoffs.


----------



## suburu

When you read about the Cowboys, even on here, its all Romo Romo Romo. I think the Cowboys and their fans are quite happy for him to take the blame/fall every single time.

Jason Garrett is not head coach material in any way IMO and probably got the job so Jerry Jones could bully him for the year. The amount of ridiculous decisions Garrett has made already is amazing. BUT, that Defense!!! Rob Ryan and that secondary??? Isn't much Tony Romo can do from the sideline when that defense is losing you game after game. 

The craziest thing of all was that the Cowboys were still contention in Week 17.


----------



## Pander Bear

what happens when two teams who don't expect to win a playoff game meet on the field of battle? Do they take off their helmets and hug? Will it be like the Christmas Truce of January?

Or will it just make for disappointing football from the two least elite but still competent QBs in the league (romo excluded).


----------



## China Rider

awww yeah

rams fire spagnoulo and gm billy deveney

time to do some dirty work

whose got my hetty 2012 nfl season thread?


----------



## Pander Bear

begin the gruden speculation!


----------



## China Rider

like a week ago i heard that he said he was returning to coaching

not that it means anything cause it was said before the conclusion of the regular season, now i'm reading this:



> Florio mentioned the other day that Jon Gruden had been conspicuously quiet about reports that he could return to coaching in 2012. Now Gruden has come forward to say that he intends to remain in the broadcast booth.
> 
> “I love my job and I’ll be back at ESPN with the guys,” Gruden told the Tampa Tribune. “I’m not going anywhere.”
> 
> Regarding the report that Gruden could join A.J. Smith as a coach-G.M. team in St. Louis next season, Gruden said that’s not happening.
> 
> “I enjoy being with our ESPN team,” Gruden said. “I’m staying put.”
> 
> There’s still plenty of time for the 48-year-old Gruden to get the itch to coach again and leave Monday Night Football behind, but for now, he insists that he won’t be back on the sidelines.



jeff fisher would be sweet

just please, somebody with proven success as a head coach

the team is not nearly as far away as a playoff contender as this season made it appear

*trust me*

*i'm rams fan*


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I've  heard Jeff Fisher is meeting with the Rams this afternoon.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Interesting.  Smith and Romo are similar in their differences over the years. Romo has been surrounded by top tier talent at WR, TE and RB while enjoying coaching staff stability.  Smith has had some similar talent but has been stunted by constant coaching changes.  Everyone calls Smith a bust but what has Romo really done?  Romo has been a starter for a number of years and has not broken through yet.  Smith is enjoying easily his most solid season so before jumping on to Romo so quickly, let's see what Smith does in the playoffs.  If the Niners win in 2 weeks, that means Smith will have made it farther in the playoffs than Romo and Romo has been there a few times already.
> 
> Sure, Romo has better stats but I'd rather have some more W's than stats any day. Cowboys should trade him for a top 5 draft pick and try to get RGIII if he declares for the draft in April.


 
Tony Romo has a 96.9 career passer rating, 2nd only to Rodgers in all time stats. Alex Smith has a 74.3 career passer rating, #108 all time.

I know that passer rating isnt everything, but thats quite a gap in career efficiency. It would totally be a "Jerry Jones like" move to trade up in the draft to fill a position that is already one of the strongest on the team, which is why the cowboys have failed so miserably over the past few years despite high expectations.

Look at what Wade Phillips has done as the DQ for the texans this year, one of the top rated defenses in the league. The cancer from the cowboys is growing from the top and they wont get anything done until Jones steps down and hires a GM.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Tony Romo has a 96.9 career passer rating, 2nd only to Rodgers in all time stats.



And how exactly has that helped him in December games and the playoffs?



> The cancer from the cowboys is growing from the top and they wont get anything done until Jones steps down and hires a GM.



Factual.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Care said:


> ^ Any given sunday man. Dont forget the Packers lost to the Chiefs not too long ago, and the Saints lost to the Rams earlier this season. Anything can happen.



Everything except Cowboys living up to expectations.

I'm not sold on Fisher. I don't really get the hype. Is Cowher totally out of discussion? I'd take him any day over Fisher, obvious statement of the year.
I just don't know why there's no talk of him.

The Cowboys could get Spagunolo to replace Ryan and that defense would still suck because in Dallas they literally care more about their cheerleaders than anything else. They need LINEMEN and that's IT. Plus for Jerry Jones to get his head out of his ass, but that's asking for a minor miracle, and I don't see this old dog learning anything worth knowing any time soon.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> And how exactly has that helped him in December games and the playoffs?



I'm more of a believer in the idea that consistently good play translates into success in the long run. It is true that he has really shit the bed in the playoffs in the past, but I don't necessarily think that that will always be the case.

Time will tell.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Im not a huge Romo hater but he has got to be the most unclutch QB in the NFL by far. Seems like he has lapses in decision making at the worst time possible. The QB position is fine but damn that defensive secondary continues to disappoint. And Jerry Jones needs to let go of the reins and let someone competent do that job.


----------



## Care

^^Mark Sanchez earns that distinction IMHO.


----------



## axl blaze

in 2012 Chinese scientists will, out of the reanimated cadavers of LeBron James and Tim Tebow, create an athlete that can compete at a very high level for all 4 quarters


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Pander Bear

^^
cosign, ring or no ring. Eli is explosively bad.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

she looks so proud...


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I think she's jerkin him off, but we can't see since the pic is cut off.


----------



## Pander Bear

aim it at her forehead, eli.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ She was one of his only receivers with good hands.


----------



## Care

Y'all are a bunch of haters... that chick is smokin hot. Tap that shit eli.


----------



## cattledecapitation

Can't believe that inbred redneck is 31

I'm coming down because the regular season is over, which means that I have less football to watch while I'm at work. 1st world problems


----------



## Care

IMO the NFC is clearly the stronger conference this year. Im pretty much already counting the Bengals, Texans and Broncos out. I cant really say the same for any of the NFC teams.

Current odds to win the superbowl.

1. Packers = 8 to 5
2. Patriots = 7 to 2
3. Saints = 5 to 1
4. Ravens = 6 to 1
5. Steelers = 10 to 1
6. 49'ers = 12 to 1
7. Giants = 20 to 1
8. Texans = 35 to 1
9. Falcons = 40 to 1
10. Lions = 50 to 1
11. Broncos = 60 to 1
12. Bengals = 70 to 1

Packers, Steelers and Texans seem overrated to me. Bengals and Falcons seem underrated.


----------



## axl blaze

I'll give you the NFC is finally a bit more strong than the AFC, for once

Packers and Steelers overrated? wow, your team is good for the first time since the 90s and you start getting WAY ahead of yourself

did you miss last year's SB? I can see your point a bit, considering the Packers don't play defense any more and the Steelers are hobbly-wobbly... but I can't wait till Alex Smith totally Alex Smithes your Super Bowl hopes and dreams. just like the Steelers bloodied up your coach when he played for the Colts against the Steelers in that AFC Championship Game in 1995

49ers Harbaugh reminds me of a dad living vicariously through his son's sporting exploits. that Harbaugh could never get to the Big Game, so he will be twice as longing for his team (more specifically his QB) to get him there. when the time comes to motivate his offense (more specifically his QB, again), Harbaugh will be at a loss for words to motive (and I do mean loss). and this is before even mentioning, once again, that his QB is Alex Smith, who Harbaugh only lets throw in a 8-15 yard radius and 90 percent of the time in the flats of the field


----------



## J.Wallace

Care said:


> Current odds to win the superbowl.
> 
> 1. Packers = 8 to 5
> 2. Patriots = 7 to 2
> 3. Saints = 5 to 1
> 4. Ravens = 6 to 1
> 5. Steelers = 10 to 1
> 6. 49'ers = 12 to 1
> 7. Giants = 20 to 1
> 8. Texans = 35 to 1
> 9. Falcons = 40 to 1
> 10. Lions = 50 to 1
> 11. Broncos = 60 to 1
> 12. Bengals = 70 to 1



Where did you pull those numbers from, you're ass? 

Packers and Steelers overrated? How about those damn Patriots? Most overrated fucking team in the league, not to mention patriot fans are a bunch of wankers.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^Thanks for bringing that game up. I definitely remember the Cowboys beating the Steelers by a damn good amount that time around. It's the only thing I can hang my hat on these days. Lord knows we're not getting to relive that kind of glory any time soon....


----------



## axl blaze

J.Wallace said:


> How about those damn Patriots? Most overrated fucking team in the league, not to mention patriot fans are a bunch of wankers.



the New England Patriots are the most over-rated No 1 seed of all-time. the Patriots haven't beaten a team with a winning record all season. what a joke!!



CoffeeDrinker said:


> ^Thanks for bringing that game up. I definitely remember the Cowboys beating the Steelers by a damn good amount that time around. It's the only thing I can hang my hat on these days. Lord knows we're not getting to relive that kind of glory any time soon....



you and I both know that Neil "Worst All-time Beard in Sports History" O'Donnell THREW that Super Bowl and those two INTs-for-TDs!

dude I remember being like 11 and having my heart broken. I even made a Pittsburgh Steelers scrapbook or something as equally gay in the weeks before that SB. my dad was so mad after that SB that he probably drunkenly took a piss on my scrapbook after that debacle. O'Donnel threw that game, he musta been in trouble with some bookies


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Well we got a hidden Gem in the draft in Larry Brown. What can I say? It was also the beginning of the end of the Cowboys as a contender, and the rise of Jerry-World as an attraction and fashion show. I've said it before, it's the only sports town where the cheerleaders are held in higher regard than the actual team. I mean, Romo does what he can, but it must be a bitch playing under those conditions.

Plus, the Dynamic Trio was still intact with Smith, Aikman, and Irving all together still before that damn Philadelphia game that nearly paralyzed Irving, and before Aikman got his 100th concussion. I gotta hand it to you guys you actually put up a fight considering you had a patched together team at the time.


----------



## axl blaze

patched together Steelers team, just like this year

WHILE the NFL tells us that they "care so much" about player safety, yet that they want to extend the regular season to two games??

would the Steelers even have a team to field? all that would do is increase the chances of a mid-season playoff contending team to get Caleb Hanie'd


----------



## Care

J.Wallace said:


> Where did you pull those numbers from, you're ass?
> 
> Packers and Steelers overrated? How about those damn Patriots? Most overrated fucking team in the league, not to mention patriot fans are a bunch of wankers.


 
Nah, one of the most reputable sports betting sites.

http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds.shtml

Jaded much?

If you think its so shitty you should make some money off of it.

And Yes im calling the steelers overrated at 10 to 1 as a 5 seed that is going to have to go through foxborough to get to the superbowl while missing their starting running back and having too many other injuries for me to list.

And the 49ers are a #2 seed rated behind a 3 and 5 seed. Underrated if anything, but I avoided saying that because I realize it would be considered blind homer-ism. They seemed to do ok against your steelers a few weeks ago. At least you guys got that 50+ yard field goal to avoid the shutout.


----------



## axl blaze

as some of you may know, I play the drums. a lot

I was thinking, and you as a 49ers fan perhaps can help me on this one. I was thinking what QBs would be what famous drummers...

is Alex Smith the Meg White of the percussive world? or is he more of a Rick Allen guy (the drummer from Def Lepperd with one arm)? HAYULP!


----------



## axl blaze

and now it's time for Detroit VS NOLA

hot damn there is nothing like the NFL Playoffs. Hunter S Thompson killed himself after the NFL season ended, most likely depressed via that fact - "football season is over" were his own words

I hope to see 70 total points in this game

I hope to see King Kong Suh slamming Drew Brees into the ground at least 3 times

NFL Wild-Card Weekend might be the best weekend of the NFL ever. ON TO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Care

Should be a shootout tonight, which is the most fun to watch for sure.

I dont think weve seen a kickoff return at all tonight. FUCK THE NFL AND THEIR PUSSY ASS RULES.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> FUCK THE NFL AND THEIR PUSSY ASS RULES.



this


----------



## suburu

lol!

That was as incisive as it gets from Stafford there. Jason Hanson looks every bit his 41 years old, he takes forever to kick extra points/Field goals


----------



## axl blaze

yeah even that Point-After-Kick looked to be almost blocked

big turnover by New Orleans, TOs are going to factor in huge for this game


----------



## Care

Football should be an american institution. Players/fans dont give a shit about protecting "valueable" players, they just want to play football. Capitalism at its finest


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> I dont think weve seen a kickoff return at all tonight. FUCK THE NFL AND THEIR PUSSY ASS RULES.


Ya know, I was just saying that the XFL would have probably been successful if it started this year, since the NFL has become too puss.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Tommyboy said:


> Ya know, I was just saying that the XFL would have probably been successful if it started this year, since the NFL has become too puss.



Long Live the XFL!

Go Lions! 50-1 my ass...


----------



## Care

they were 5-1 actually



















go niners!


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Care said:


> 10. Lions = 50 to 1



I guess you were talking about the saints though.


----------



## Care

Im sure someone reading this has nothing to live for.

Can they please just do something worthwhile with their life and assassinate the comissoner?

It would send a message to the NFL that the proletariat does not tolerate their shenanigans.


----------



## axl blaze

batmanplaybaseball said:


> Long Live the XFL!


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

right click/save image as...


----------



## Care

Shootout baby!


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Megatron!


----------



## axl blaze

if Detroit wins Max Power will shit brix


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## Care

^ fix ur shit!


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

passed out at halftime, just woke up, damn saints.

I want to be back asleep, lions 14-10...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> And the 49ers are a #2 seed rated behind a 3 and 5 seed. Underrated if anything, but I avoided saying that because I realize it would be considered *blind homer-ism*.



Too late, you are afflicted.



> They seemed to do ok against your steelers a few weeks ago. At least you guys got that 50+ yard field goal to avoid the shutout.


 
Yep, and in the process got torched for 340+ passing yards by a QB on 1 good leg.  Good luck trying to slow down Drew Brees.


----------



## Shifty38

Cowboys fan (apologies) but love the Steelers also. Hope Timmy T puts up a good performance today. I have a feeling however that the Broncos are gonna get a whoopin'

Not sure running the ball 40 or 50 times against the Steel Curtain is going to work out very well.


----------



## suburu

It could get really ugly for Timmy today. Steelers will be chomping at the bit to rush, sack him but most of all just wait until he needs to throw the ball. WRs will have to play their best game of the season to get open and make plays. Should play right into Troy Polamalus hands.


----------



## Shifty38

suburu said:


> Should play right into Troy Polamalus hands.



Named to AP All-Pro team this week - and there was me thinking he hadn't had that good of a season


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Yep, and in the process got torched for 340+ passing yards by a QB on 1 good leg.  Good luck trying to slow down Drew Brees.



Well the Steelers got beat in pretty much all phases of the game. And Ben can throw for all the yards he wants when he turns the ball over three (or was it 4) times.

Also, the niners were missing the best player on their team, in case you forgot.


----------



## Tommyboy

Arian Nation


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Lions lose, Tebow wins, god is dead...


----------



## Pander Bear

god fuck my shitty team. Fuck my god damned O line. Worst football game I've seen since the last Falcons playoff game.

Kudos to Eli for great check downs under pressure.


----------



## Care

UNBEFUKINLEIVABLE

What a finish.

#1 pass defense in the league got absolutely burned by Tebow today. It defies logic, but I guess that pretty much sums up the Broncos season.


----------



## Tommyboy

What an upset!  Axl, don't jump.   

I consider the Giants victor an upset as well, even though they were favored by 3 points.  Going into the game vs Dallas, everybody was saying that if the Giants won that game, they would lose on wildcard weekend.  Then they somehow left that game as favorites heading into the game vs the Falcons, but definitely have not played consistent enough for anyone to have that much confidence in.

Get this.  In the Giants 2007-2006 superbowl winning season, they lost to the undefeated Patriots in the regular season at a score of 38-35.  That is the same score of their loss to the Packers this year, who were also undefeated at the time.  This should be a good game, considering the Giants have been running the ball and playing defense as well, which was not the case going into their previous game vs the packers.


----------



## China Rider

i think id rather have 3 years of misery than have 3 years of effective regular season play, only to fall flat in round one for 3 consec years

and holy goosebumps

considering how much i hate the steelers and how much i love to see a crowd celebrate

watched that game with my parents, one a steeler fan one a denver fan, omg stfu

football makes adults act like children

and giants win was a no brainer, told ya guys


----------



## alasdairm

thomas! that's a hell of a way to win a football game.

alasdair


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

roger goodell adds a third number to nfl jerseys so tebow can wear 666...


----------



## J.Wallace

Very proud of my G-men today!

Also, even though I'm a bigger Steelers fan, I'm glad to see the Bronco's win today. They have a chance next week against the Patriots, knock them the fuck out Bronco's!


----------



## suburu

What a ridiculous and amazing finish to that game! Maybe he'll throw for 400 next week.


Great win and well deserved but i still dont see why a 12-4 team should have to go on the road to play an 8-8 team.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

I hope tebow has a career ending knee injury.


----------



## Care

Regardless of how this postseason turns out, I have to say I am damn satisfied with the results so far. My most hated teams, the Jets and Cowgirls, failed to make the playoffs despite the massive amounts of hype surrounding them. Most importantly, the 49ers have returned to relevance, and look poised to be an elite team for years to come.

Vegas odds to win the SB at the beginning of the year

Green Bay Packers, 7/1
* New England Patriots, 7/1
* Pittsburgh Steelers, 11/1
* *San Diego Chargers, 12/1*
* Baltimore Ravens, 14/1
* *New York Jets, 14/1*
* New Orleans Saints, 16/1
* *Indianapolis Colts, 16/1*
* Atlanta Falcons, 16/1
* *Philadelphia Eagles, 16/1*
* *Dallas Cowboys, 16/1*
* New York Giants, 18/1
* *Chicago Bears, 25/1*
* *Tampa Bay Buccaneers, 30/1*
* *Minnesota Vikings, 35/1*
* Detroit Lions, 35/1
* Houston Texans, 35/1
* Kansas City Chiefs, 35/1
* Oakland Raiders, 40/1
* *San Francisco 49ers, 40/1*
* *St. Louis Rams, 40/1*
* Miami Dolphins, 50/1
* Tennessee Titans, 50/1
* Washington Redskins, 50/1
* *Cincinnati Bengals, 60/1*
* Denver Broncos, 60/1
* Cleveland Browns, 65/1
* Jacksonville Jaguars, 65/1
* Arizona Cardinals, 75/1
* Seattle Seahawks, 80/1
* Buffalo Bills, 100/1
* *Carolina Panthers, 100/1*

Oh how the mighty have fallen. Teams in bold are teams that either exceeded, or failed to reach expectations IMO.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Pander Bear said:


> god fuck my shitty team. Fuck my god damned O line. Worst football game I've seen since the last Falcons playoff game.
> 
> Kudos to Eli for great check downs under pressure.



Yea dude....Im pretty bummed myself....Hoping yall coulda avenged your playoff loss last year to the Packers....and meet us in NOLA for NFC championship...._woulda_ been epic


----------



## Tommyboy

Care, it looks like we like/hate most of the same teams.  I have always hated the Cowboys, and I have recently started to hate the Jets.  A lot of my Giants fan friends have started to hate the Jets as well, and they blame it on Facebook actually.  Over the past few years with FB being so popular, Jets fans have become just as annoying/obnoxious as their head coach, making it very easy to hate them due to all the shit talking they do about the Giants.  

None of my Giants fans friends talk shit about the Jets on their, but all the Jets fans hate on the Giants so much, that the feeling has become mutual.  Therefore, I blame Zuckerberg for all the animosity from Jets fans directed at the Giants, creating a rivalry between the two teams that was never there before since they rarely play one another during the regular season, but you better believe it was there a few weeks ago when the Giants made the Jets look like idiots.  Rex Ryan better shut his mouth next season, and I will be lmao if he comes out predicting a Superbowl appearance like usual.


----------



## alasdairm

^ he doesn't predict it - he _guarantees_ it.

that makes him yet another football idiot who doesn't know the meaning of the word guarantee.

alasdair


----------



## aanallein

batmanplaybaseball said:


> I hope tebow has a career ending knee injury.


 
For what? To compliment your career ending head injury? The guy is nothing but class and works harder than any of us. There's no reason to wish that upon anybody. Fucking scrub.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

aanallein said:


> For what? To compliment your career ending head injury? The guy is nothing but class and works harder than any of us. There's no reason to wish that upon anybody. Fucking scrub.



yikes. it was only a knee injury, he could still walk alright but football would be out of the question. 

ok maybe he would have a slight daily hobble...


----------



## alasdairm

wishing a career-ending injury on any player is low.

alasdair


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

he could still sell used cars to the greater denver metropolitan area...


...

fine,

*unwished*


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think i'm gonna pull for san francisco now.

yesterday made me cry.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Take it easy on batman there. I know how it feels to get a bit carried away after a disappointing season end, being a superhomer myself who is becoming increasingly attached to my sports teams as all the joy is slowly being sucked out of my life by my environment, and when even the last fucking resort you have left, your football team, lets you down in a disappointing fashion, you are bound to say or do some shit that you might regret the next day. Shit man, a rage like that could last a week. When my Heat lost the Finals I had to go back to the heroin and oxy before I did something crazier than heroin and oxy. People gotta vent, even if what comes out is meanspirited or obnoxious, just let it pass. We all knew he only really meant it til he fell asleep.


----------



## China Rider

a knee injury won't end a career, there is a surgery to fix that

what you want is a neck injury


----------



## nowdubnvr6

alasdairm said:


> wishing a career-ending injury on any player is low.
> 
> alasdair



I wouldnt wish it to happen to Tebow. I would make it happen. Fuk TIM TEBOW heisman stealing trasher.


----------



## Care

Ive said from the beginning I dont think Tebow is a good QB, I still dont think he is. I however, dont understand all the hate he gets. Why? Because he believes in God? Hell I wish I could convince myself to believe in God, it sounds like a damn good way to live. He has shown nothing but class during his entire football career. Compared to most NFL players who are money grubbing self absorbed divas, Tebow is a breath of fresh air. I hope he proves me wrong about being a good QB.

I do wish that ESPN would STFU about him though, that shit is getting really old. Not his fault though.

Funny, the spellcheck on this forum doesnt recognize the word "Tebow" yet. Im sure that will change eventually.


----------



## China Rider

spell checker still doesn't recognize texting

should be interesting to see what get recognized first


----------



## China Rider

i have no beef with tebow media coverage

because the story is once in a life time type shit, it's fascinating 

much rather hear about tebow than: the miami heat, philly eagles, dallas cowboys, ny jets or brett favre

what i do find irritating is everyone bitching about tebow mania and analysts who just laugh whenever tebow's name comes up(all the time) and talk about him like he's some sort of a make-a-wish patient playing quarterback 

we get it, his fundamentals suck, the jesus loving pride is over the top, and the nation's obsession with him is tacky, but you make yourself look like a fool sitting in your suit degrading the guy


----------



## suburu

All power to him, he deserves the success just for the hate and media intrusion and even though its probably his old folks fault, all the pussy hes missed out on.

All week i was thinking how bad a decision it was for the TV networks to put the Saints game on Sat night and have the Broncos game on last, primetime on the Sunday. Everything pointed to a straight-forward Steelers win. Instead, CBS get 42 million viewers in America alone and however many more millions around the world. 

42 million plus, also got to see Ike Taylor play the worst game of his career and get Teebagged on the world stage


----------



## GenericMind

I'll never forget 2007 when the Patriots went to the bowl almost undefeated and got beaten by the Giants. I worked at Radioshack at the time and we kept all the display TVs on ESPN all day long.

I kid you not when I say that that time of my life was one of the most hellish I've ever been through. It was literally 8 straight hours 5 days a week of the same sportscasters repeating how amazingly unbelievably cock-suckingly awesome Tom Brady and the Patriots were. I tried to hang myself with 1/8th inch minijack cables in the breakroom more than once.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'll never forget 2007 when the Patriots went to the bowl almost undefeated...


not _almost_ undefeated. they were undefeated (16-0 regular season, 2-0 postseason). until the last game...



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I knew it was something like that. For some reason the loss to the Giants was the only stat that really stuck in my mind about that year.


----------



## alasdairm

i wonder why...

alasdair


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

China Rider said:


> spell checker still doesn't recognize texting
> 
> should be interesting to see what get recognized first



There's always the "add to dictionary" option, which I have to use all the time. If Shakespeare could invent 1000 words, why can't we do our own thing as well? 

I just have to add: Haaaaaah to the Steelers. Good times.

And the Giants winning in their home town was a no-brainer. I can't believe how stupid people/Atlanta Falcons coaches are when they thought they were the favorites. I never once thought they were going to win.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Well the Steelers got beat in pretty much all phases of the game. And Ben can throw for all the yards he wants when he turns the ball over three (or was it 4) times.
> 
> Also, the niners were missing the best player on their team, in case you forgot.



The Steelers were missing far more players, in case you forgot.

This weekend will finally be the real test for the Niners.  Can they beat a _healthy_ & _experienced_ team who thrives on the passing game?


----------



## Care

Im looking forward to finding out.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Just one Tebow thought by me. The thing that upsets me most is that I knew, absolutely knew that his football dominance was over in college.  Even his success this season was satisfying as a "time will catch up to him" as to the fact that he will not be a successful pro QB.  And then last night happened, an ambush of sorts.  But you know what, I have suffered some crushing sports teams losses in my lifetime (Duke v UK 1992 East region finals, Dallas v Pitt SB XXX, Celtics v Lakers 85 & 87 Finals to name a few) and gotten redemption for each and every one of them.  No doubt that this crushing loss will be avenged and preferably before Tebow loses his starting job and becomes a league afterthought.  To sum up, I wish Tebow enough success so that when next the Steelers and Broncos meet, the Steelers will crush his hopes and dreams and maybe, just maybe, he will lose his faith in God and go on a 3-4 day bender of hookers and blow.


----------



## suburu

First and foremost, did he really have to rub it in and get *3:16 *yards!

*31.6 *yards per completion. Nicely done


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Wyld 4 X said:


> Just one Tebow thought by me. The thing that upsets me most is that I knew, absolutely knew that his football dominance was over in college.  Even his success this season was satisfying as a "time will catch up to him" as to the fact that he will not be a successful pro QB.  And then last night happened, an ambush of sorts.  But you know what, I have suffered some crushing sports teams losses in my lifetime (Duke v UK 1992 East region finals, Dallas v Pitt SB XXX, Celtics v Lakers 85 & 87 Finals to name a few) and gotten redemption for each and every one of them.  No doubt that this crushing loss will be avenged and preferably before Tebow loses his starting job and becomes a league afterthought.  To sum up, I wish Tebow enough success so that when next the Steelers and Broncos meet, the Steelers will crush his hopes and dreams and maybe, just maybe, he will lose his faith in God and go on a 3-4 day bender of hookers and blow.



Haaah...funny.

I think you're still holding onto something fantastic, and not real, which can definitely be said of his supporters as well, but let me explain. Tebow has shown what he can do in pressure situations, all that's left is for everything else to be filled in. What do quarterbacks like Sanchez or Matt Ryan or Joe Flacco do? They all win against the riff raff, but crack under pressure in spite of their high, pro-style, pedigree. I have no idea how Tebow will fair in the future because it all depends on the rest of the team, but can't the same be said of any quarterback? I feel like he's proven he can hang, (and his ability to hang might lie on some unusual factors, but it's there all the same), now all that's left to do is for the rest of it to play out. 

No doubt Pittsburgh wasn't banging on all cylinders, and their secondary situation was atrocious, but that's not Tebow's fault. Ike Taylor is a highly respected NFL cornerback and he just got beat all day, simple as that. 

In my opinion, if you can sustain any kinda win-streak in the NFL, you can (potentially) win a championship, and he's proven that he can do that. In that sense he's just as formidable as anyone because even the elite have been known to not look so hot when they get punched in the mouth, and he's shown an ability to take a punch with the best of em, which speaks to his presence of mind. In that sense he IS elite, especially considering his limited skill-set. 

Really is it's all just too much hype, for both the good and bad about him. I look forward to the day when that changes, but I really don't think he'll be going away as soon as anyone thinks, barring injury. Then again maybe Sanchez will be a highly sought-after back-up within a few seasons. Who knows what's gonna happen?


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> if Detroit wins Max Power will shit brix



Brix were almost shat, my friend. Next season will be nanners. Dynasty, anyone?

Also, I dislike Tebow not because of his raging boner for Jesus or his backwards throwing mechanics, but because he has passed up on so much pussy in his life it's a shame to men everywhere. What a waste. Anyway, per usual the media will ignore how well the defense played and center their entire ADHD focus on the quarterback. If he manages to pull off a win at Gillette Stadium I will tattoo John 3:16 on my forehead.


----------



## Tommyboy

CoffeeDrinker said:


> What do quarterbacks like Sanchez or Matt Ryan or Joe Flacco do? They all win against the riff raff, but crack under pressure in spite of their high, pro-style, pedigree.



Sanchez actually played good in the playoffs in years past, although I think that he is a bad QB in general.  Now Tony Romo is a guy that cracks under pressure. 



Max Power said:


> Also, I dislike Tebow not because of his raging boner for Jesus or his backwards throwing mechanics, but because he has passed up on so much pussy in his life it's a shame to men everywhere. What a waste. Anyway, per usual the media will ignore how well the defense played and center their entire ADHD focus on the quarterback. If he manages to pull off a win at Gillette Stadium I will tattoo John 3:16 on my forehead.



That defense plays knowing damn well that their offense may only score 3 points, and therefore may need to shut out the opposing team if they are going to win.  As for his success, I don't see it lasting long, and I am actually rooting for him.  I just think that there still isn't enough tape out there for defenses to prepare for him properly, but give it another 4 or 5 games and I think it will be over for him.  After teams caught on to his playing style, they adjusted which led to the Broncos losing their last few regular season games.  Now he changed up his style against the Steelers, so the next team now knows that other style of play, so will likely adjust accordingly to keep him from scoring.


----------



## Shifty38

Max Power said:


> Brix were almost shat, my friend. Next season will be nanners. Dynasty, anyone?
> 
> Also, I dislike Tebow not because of his raging boner for Jesus or his backwards throwing mechanics, but because he has passed up on so much pussy in his life it's a shame to men everywhere. What a waste. Anyway, per usual the media will ignore how well the defense played and center their entire ADHD focus on the quarterback. If he manages to pull off a win at Gillette Stadium I will tattoo John 3:16 on my forehead.



I wonder if Tebow is as squeaky clean as he appears? In fact, I'm as close to 100% sure that he is. However, he must have been seriously tested at some Gators' parties in College. Remember a friend telling me about a Blue Devil party he went to at Duke. He said the girls were solely interested in 'bagging a baller.' Unsurprisingly, the 'ballers' were very obliging.


----------



## Shifty38

One of my great fears is that the 'Boys will promote our lovely DC to HC. The league does not need two HCs called Ryan.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Tommyboy said:


> Now he changed up his style against the Steelers, so the next team now knows that other style of play, so will likely adjust accordingly to keep him from scoring.


 
The Broncos didnt change much of anything against the Steelers.  The big difference is that Tebow completed all (or most) of the throws he has been missing all season.  Who didnt make the right changes?  The Steelers D.  Accuracy has always been a Tebow weakness and that is what the D should have exploited outside of loading up against the run.  I hate sounding like a Tuesday morning HC/QB/whatever but a simple cover 2/zone would have played to his weaknesses instead of him blowing up the D with long pass plays.  I actually called those plays early on when I saw what the Steelers D was doing and unfortunately I was right.


----------



## alasdairm

looks good, man:








alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> looks good, man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


 
I'd rather get caught "Tebowing."


----------



## alasdairm

^lol.

axl blaze is hiding - you're all i've got 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

LOL

I'm back. and I've not only been in exile due to that humbling + horrible loss, but for other reasons as well. but I'm back - been crying in the beer of the local drunk man and shooting plethora of guns off and thinking about denouncing Xtianity for Satanism (thanks Teblow)

tough loss - all I wanted to do was to play the Pats in the Playoffs, we always seem to evade one another this last decade

who am I rooting for now?

perhaps the 49ers or the Ravens. it pains me to say this, obvi, because of the Brothers Harbuagh and IT'S THE RAVENS after all - but these teams play a style of footbaw that I think represents the Steelers kinda way the best

I would like to root for New Orleans, because I like Big Ten's Finest Drew Brees and their other cavalcade of players repped from the Ohio State University - so maybe

GB - I just can't. the wounds of the Super Bowl last just make that nearly impossible

Pats - FORGETABOUTIT!

Giants - well, as a former D-Lineman I am enamored with their front four. PLUS I have always kinda had a thing for Eli Manning (heterosexual) 

Broncos - I HATE TIM TEBOW

can any of my S+Gers give me reasons as to why I should pick their team to finish with the Lombardi, through the rest of the Playoffs?

best argument wins


----------



## China Rider

fuck you for ignoring the texans


----------



## axl blaze

Max Power said:


> Also, I dislike Tebow not because of his raging boner for Jesus or his backwards throwing mechanics, but because he has passed up on so much pussy in his life it's a shame to men everywhere.



I hate Tim Tebow because he is from the Florida Gators, he beat my Ohio State Buckeyes

however, jokes on him - he has a pretty rough manifestation of the herp:






and as a person that has spent a couple years in their life on the road in a shitty rock band playing the shittier pit stops of America - I am a living wikipedia of cold sores, and Ti Tebow's cold sore might be the most intimidating and pulsating I've ever seen

so I think that goes against Max Power's hypothesis on Tebow NOT getting laid


----------



## China Rider

st. elmo's fire?

not any more, that fire is tim tebow's

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20560438,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines



> In "Tim Tebow's Fire," Parr sings, "I can see a new horizon underneath the blazin' sky. I'll be where the eagle's flyin' higher and higher. Gonna be a man in motion, all I needs my Broncos team. Take me where my future's lyin,' Tim Tebows Fire."



this isn't a joke, the writer of the song actually went out of his way to re-edit the song 

CRANK IT UP


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> fuck you for ignoring the texans



once again, I've hated the Texans ever since Bum Phillips led the Houston Oilers against the Steelers every year in their AFC Central Conference. that would be like me going with the Browns, if they were somehow someway in the playoffs right now. if my FATHER hated that team - I can't do it

I'm leaning towards Baltimore. I got mad respect for the AFC North and our dominance this year. but I have a query, as suburu might say, to suburu - if the Ravens were out and the Steelers were in, would your root for them? our teams are truly special in comparison, when you account for our unwavering belief defense

because I'm leaning towards the Ravens right now


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> well, as a former D-Lineman . . .



:D When? Pee-wee football?

and herpes is just the way Jesus shows his love.


----------



## axl blaze

college, for two years


----------



## suburu

axl blaze said:


> I'm leaning towards Baltimore. I got mad respect for the AFC North and our dominance this year. but I have a query, as suburu might say, to suburu - if the Ravens were out and the Steelers were in, would your root for them? our teams are truly special in comparison, when you account for our unwavering belief defense
> because I'm leaning towards the Ravens right now


 
Hmmm, i dont really dislike any NFC teams enough to start hoping the Steelers win another title. I do like the Saints. When the Ravens get knocked out of the playoffs, its usually by the Steelers in gutwrenching circumstances or by Manning. Last years divisonal game was hard to take. Having started off so well we thought it would be hilarious to come out and have a 2nd half turnover meltdown, along with a retarded holding penalty on a 50 yard punt return for a TD with 5 mins left. 

A week later though i was celebrating every time the Steelers hammered and bodyslammed Sanchez's face into the freezing ground. More of a Jets hatred than a love of Steelers. When the Superbowl came around, the lemon-faced Raven had returned to cheer on the Packers. Sporting spite at its finest!:D

I reckon it'll be same for you this time though. If all goes according to plan and the Ravens meet the Patriots, im sure you(like me) would love to see Brady get absolutely mullered like he did 2 years ago at Foxboro. That, was a beautiful game! 

Im sure you wouldnt mind watching Brees take it down. How can anyone not cheer for Drew Brees. Hes a class act. If i didnt want the Ravens to win it or have a bet on Greenbay, i think i'd want the Saints to win. I still picked 49ers to go through this week though.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

3 said:


> Take it easy on batman there. I know how it feels to get a bit carried away after a disappointing season end, being a superhomer myself who is becoming increasingly attached to my sports teams as all the joy is slowly being sucked out of my life by my environment, and when even the last fucking resort you have left, your football team, lets you down in a disappointing fashion, you are bound to say or do some shit that you might regret the next day. Shit man, a rage like that could last a week. When my Heat lost the Finals I had to go back to the heroin and oxy before I did something crazier than heroin and oxy. People gotta vent, even if what comes out is meanspirited or obnoxious, just let it pass. We all knew he only really meant it til he fell asleep.




Don't worry tho, the Heat seem like a lock this year. But I have to say I'm rooting for the Clippers...ya ya, bandwagon...


----------



## Care

I prefer to be the only niners fan so that victory is mine and mine alone, but do what you want axl.


----------



## China Rider

i only know two other rams fans are they are both my uncles, thank god for that or else we would have nothing to talk about every christmas 

i actually have a friend who is a gopher hoops/football fan, he started liking them because i did back when we were like 15 years old, he was my room mate last year and it was fun as hell watching every gopher hoops game with a fellow fan, despite end of year melt down

sometimes ill see a stranger wearing a university of minnesota shirt or hat and i'll be like sweet! go gophers! and just about everytime i get the 'it's just a shirt/hat, i'm not a fan' lol


----------



## Tommyboy

The media is _loving_ Tebow.  I caught the Tim Tebow 80's montage earlier today on ESPN.  They are going a bit far with this.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I have wanted to break that fucking tards legs since 2007-2008 when he stole Darren McFaddens heisman. I would still break his legs with a tire iron to this day.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

*Facepalm*



> Among those aware of the Tebow phenomenon, 43% said they believed divine intervention was at least partly responsible for his success.



http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/2012/01/12/poll-43-percent-of-people-think-god-helps-tebow-win-including-54-percent-of-republicans/related/

Seriously ppl...8(

In regards to the over-coverage of this shit on ESPN...it is embarrassing for them as a network as to what money gobbling whores they have become, and how they try to shape sports opinion with biased, subjective reporting in order to monetarily benefit (guess they learned something from FOX news..).


----------



## Care

Im ripe with anticipation for the Saints/niners game tomorrow. Biggest game for the franchise since their last Superbowl. Back then big postseason games were almost expected, now after a decade long playoff drought having a top seed in the playoffs and facing a red hot team like the saints at home is about as big a stage as they could ask for.

Although this season has already exceeded my expectations, this game will make or break the niners in the eyes of many football fans around the country I am sure. I will be gathering with a large group of the niner faithful tomorrow, crackin some brews open in the early afternoon, and cheering on my team.


----------



## China Rider

why is this game bigger than the last time they made the playoffs?


----------



## China Rider

fuck yeah!

this just in, ram's have hired jeff fisher

i don't expect any superbowls, but i expect to be competitive for awhile


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> why is this game bigger than the last time they made the playoffs?



This.


> Back then big postseason games were almost expected, now after a decade long playoff drought having a top seed in the playoffs and facing a red hot team like the saints at home is about as big a stage as they could ask for.


----------



## Swim 1211

Thee Green Bay Packers .. Super Bowl 46 champions .. Nuff said!!


----------



## China Rider

yeah

nuff said

bro

after they lose we'll never see you again


----------



## Care

Who's got it better than us?


----------



## cj

This san fransico saints game is amazing so back and fourth but I have a feeling that the saints are going to pull it out.


----------



## Care

Nooooooooobody!


----------



## suburu

Man what a game. From start to finish. What a fucking game of football! One of the best ive seen in years. Where was that 49ers offense all night! Justin Smith destroying Bushrod was fucking class. And so refreshing to watch a game with only 3 penalties. 

Even converted 2 of my mates to NFL fans in 3 hrs.


----------



## China Rider

that niners game was awesome

carry the flame of the nfc west baby!

i'm happy for ya care


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

I'm rooting for the 49ers now. I've lived in the Bay Area and I've lived in Maine. But Patriots fans are...you know, curse words. Go SF!


----------



## Tommyboy

The 49ers were like the Broncos (when they were winning).  The defense kept them in the game, and then the offense came alive in the 4th quarter.  I was glad to see them win, but it was a little discouraging seeing them not being able to establish the offense in the first 3 quarters, other than some quick scores from awesome field possession after turn overs.  I loved the way the defense was hitting hard and going after the ball.  I was amped up watching them play hard.  It seemed that they always had 2 men on the ball so that one of them could go all out with the hit, and the other could make the tackle if the first missed by going after the hit too much.  A lot of perfectly times hits (on both sides), and I also agree that it was great to see a game that wasn't filled with penalties.   

The Patriots/Broncos game was a joke.  I'm hoping that the rest of the games from here on out will be close.  The NFC is looking real good at this point, although the 49ers offense needs to show up for a full game if they expect to win it all this year.


----------



## Hypnotik1

God Im sick.....It took 5 TO's for the 9ers to bring us down....Their D was ferocious....But what made me really cringe is watching the Saints D play extremely well for 3 Quarters and when the O finally makes some big plays to take the lead....We let them take it right back....


----------



## Pander Bear

good game, though. I'm ok with either of those teams advancing.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I took a nap, and, just as luck would have it, it lasted the entire length of the Pats game. My biological clock is spot on. That Niners game was first class football. I'm happy for them.


----------



## Care

That was the most exciting football game I have ever watched. When Vernon Davis caught that TD in the endzone on third down with seconds left I was going ballistic. The team really needed that, considering all the redzone failure they have experienced this season.

Amazing game by both teams. I dont think Ive ever seen a defense come to play with as much intensity and hunger as the niners unit did yesterday, and all season really. The amount of RB's that have met their demise at the hands of the niners this year is staggering, PT being the most recent casualty. What a brutal hit to stop him at the goal line and take the wind out of the saints sails, who looked poised to score a td on their first possession after a questionable PI call. Brees looked fantastic, those 2 redzone TD's in the first half were almost undefendable, fucking Jimmy Graham has like 17 foot vertical leap... our LBs are good but there is just nothing you can do against him sometimes. The Colston TD was the same way.

The two long TD's in the second half by Sproles and Graham were..... bad. I was so disheartened when our defense gave up those long YAC plays after shutting down the Saints for most of the second half.

But when all seemed lost, guess who answered the bell? THATS RIGHT! ALEX SMITH BABY! I am officially sold on him. Despite having less than 2 seconds in the pocket every time the Saints brought pressure he managed to pass for 3 TDs and run for another and threw no INTs. It is so awesome that Davis caught the winning TD, he is the emotional leader of the team and is such a great (and underrated) player. One of the best tight ends in football.

Mad respect to the Saints, great team led by a great player. I usually pull for them when I dont have a dog in the race because I think they are an exciting team to watch. It feels good to know my team got the better of them with everything on the line. I am enjoying this win.


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> The two long TD's in the second half by Sproles and Graham were..... bad. I was so disheartened when our defense gave up those long YAC plays after shutting down the Saints for most of the second half.



One of the best things that happened for the Niners in the last few minutes was Willis and Whitner missing the tackles on Jimmy Graham. Whitner really should have hit Graham hard but it left just enough time on the clock for Alex Smith. Outstanding performance though by both teams. Fair play to Smith for answering his critics and show he can do it under immense pressure. Twice.


Special Thanks to T.J. Yates and Jacoby Jones for helping the Ravens win. Although Jones made a nice recovery later. Yates did pretty well except for the critical errors. I could start joshing on Flacco but the whole offense barely had a chance to breathe out there, the Texans D is scary, basically tore through the O line like wet paper. That Texans team are going to be great next year when they get the QB's back, hold onto Wade Phillips and draft another Wide receiver. 

Now to Foxboro to rearrange the Brady Bunch's faces and another step closer to Harbaugh Bowl II??:D


----------



## Tommyboy

How was that call not overturned?  When Troy Aikman agrees that it was a fumble recovered by the Giants, you know it really was.


----------



## suburu

Tommyboy said:


> How was that call not overturned?  When Troy Aikman agrees that it was a fumble recovered by the Giants, you know it really was.



The whole world just saw that was a fumble recovery


----------



## Care

Packers were given 2 tds by the refs in this game, the only tds for the packers. I'm. So sick of zebras making bs calls that have game deciding potential. The roughing the passer and non-fumbe calls were inexplicably bad, these refs should be fired straight up.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care, may the best team win next week.  At least our teams can play defense.


----------



## Care

^ Indeed, should be a good rematch. Giants definitely have the edge on offense, but I like our Defense to keep Eli and Co in check, and I think we can put up points against anyone, especially at home.

I actually predicted to giants to win their division during their horrible mid-season slide, which started in SF (although I didnt see them making it this far, i will admit). I also called out the Steelers and Packers as overrated teams. I also said very early on that is was plausible that the niners host the NFC championship.

The remaining AFC teams are also very scary.

IMO the best team to lose this weekend was the Saints.

SuperHarBowl would be some epic shit!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Outside of Brady's thumping, all good games this weekend.  Too bad Green Bay decided to mail it in so bad that even the refs couldnt win it for them.


----------



## Care

Been looking at some of the film of the niners/saints game tonight. Its amazing how one-dimensional the 49er defense makes opposing offenses. The Saints are definately known for their passing attack, but they also like to run the ball to set up play action. That strategy absolutely failed them this week. I think the longest run of the game for them was like 7 or 8 yards. Our linebackers were not biting on play action which allowed them to play aggressive in coverage and stop big plays for the most part.

Justin Smith is hands down the best defensive lineman in the league. He absolutely manhandled Bushrod, a pro bowl O-lineman. It seemed like he was 5 yards behind the line of scrimmage on every play, up in Brees face, making him throw the ball when he wasn't ready. I was also really happy to see Aldon Smith get more snaps in this game, the kid is a weapon of a pass rusher on the edge and makes a difference every time he is in on passing downs. He also dropped back many times, which is something he is not known for and is working on im sure. If I was an opposing RB, I would be extremely worried about my health going into a game against the 49ers front 7. They are downright scary.

I would say the one weakness of our defense is check-downs to pass catching RB's like Sproles.

The 49ers have not allowed a special teams TD all year and this week was no different. Opposing kick returners never seem to get more than 10 yards on a return. That coupled with Andy Lee, our pro bowl punter, makes for some great field position most of the time for our defense.

Alex Smith had only 1 or 2 bad passes all game, all the other incompletions was him throwing the ball away, or receiver drops. And on the few plays when the passes were bad he was putting it in places where the ball would not be intercepted. The combination of safe play on Smiths part, and the fantastic field position we get as a result of our special teams and defense puts points up on the board and doesn't turn the ball over. It may not be as flashy as some of the other offenses in the league, but as we saw this week flashy offense doesn't always win you football games.

Anyone else find these State Farm commercials featuring Clay Matthews and BJ Raji hilarious? I mean these guys are part of the worst defensive unit in all of football but they get commercial deals because everyone was jocking the Packers so hard over the last few months. Then when it comes to crunch time they get RAPED at home by a team that everyone had counted out only a couple months ago.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Anyone else find these State Farm commercials featuring Clay Matthews and BJ Raji hilarious? I mean these guys are part of the worst defensive unit in all of football but they get commercial deals because everyone was jocking the Packers so hard over the last few months. Then when it comes to crunch time they get RAPED at home by a team that everyone had counted out only a couple months ago.



I found them extra funny last night.


----------



## Care

Full HD video of SF's game winning drive. Still gives me chills!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-Nj7TassIg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here is another great highlight from the game. Donte Whitner absolutely annihilates Pierre Thomas on the goal line to force a fumble on the opening drive. I was kind of worried about Thomas at first because I dont like to see players get KTFO like that. Im glad he walked off. Thats what you get for lowering your head at the goal line against a niners safety!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYyql_CbjxI


----------



## Care

Tommyboy said:


> I found them extra funny last night.




State Farm should do a commercial with Tuck, Uminyora and JPP discount doublechecking in front of Mathews, Raji and Rodgers all bandaged up.


----------



## China Rider

s&g is filled with a bunch of sore losers

i'm looking forward to 2012

jeff fisher in, brings in brian schottenhiemer(do not want) as OC and greg williams(do not want) as DC

nfc west will have two playoff teams next year


----------



## Care

^ Well as much as I will be rooting against the Rams when they play the 49ers next year, I do hope you guys improve. Really unfortunate that your team died in a plane crash in week one this season, hopefully Bradford will be back to his old self in 2012.


----------



## J.Wallace

Giants beat the Packers! Holy shit, what a game! I'm so proud of my G-men!


----------



## Care

j.wallace said:


> where did you pull those numbers from, you're ass?
> 
> Packers and steelers overrated? How about those damn patriots? Most overrated fucking team in the league, not to mention patriot fans are a bunch of wankers.


 
sup?


----------



## China Rider

every team has a fan base full of arrogant assholes

but more importantly

anyone from the US who says wanker is a fucking faggot


----------



## Pander Bear

Do teams like the Jags, Rams,even the Falcons really have obnoxious fan bases? Don't the obnoxious gravitate to successful teams because they provide a surrogate to sublimate their own feelings of inadequacy?


----------



## J.Wallace

Care said:


> sup?



Eh?


----------



## Care

HARBOWL II


----------



## Pander Bear

I'd be so jazzed for that game if I hadn't already been pretty disappointed by the first one. 

This is clearly my comeuppance for not having a very big problem with the LSU BAMA rematch.


----------



## suburu

Is it only Thursday? Come on Sunday, put me out of my misery! Cant listen to these Jamie Duke 'No Huddle' idiots for the rest of the week. Some of the shit they spew is incredible.

What a turnaround for Alex Smith. Usually this time of the year, postseason games, Alex Smith has been working for the BBC in England, sitting in studio for games or analysing highlight shows. That job in the past has usually gone to guys whose careers ended early or ended in the 90's. Now hes leading the team 2nd favourite to win it all.


----------



## axl blaze

suburu said:


> I reckon it'll be same for you this time though. If all goes according to plan and the Ravens meet the Patriots, im sure you(like me) would love to see Brady get absolutely mullered like he did 2 years ago at Foxboro. That, was a beautiful game!



and what a glorious day that was. I was actually in Boston for that game, playing some show or another (music) and went to my friend's bar the next day for brunch and watching that game. it was brutal for Patriots fans, I started feeling pretty bad for them

I guess I am rooting for a Ravens VS 49ers or Ravens VS Giants SB. Ravens VS 49ers - hey! it can't be any worse than Alabama VS LSU!

however, I am pleased to see, in a league more and more dominated by Roger Goodell and his offensive insinuation, to see 3 out of the 4 remaining NFL teams to rely heavily on defensive play. the Patriots are the anomaly here, but I must give them credit for stopping Tim Tebow and Denver's potent run attack - I believe they sacked him around 4-5 times

the Packers defense was a joke - they're out. the Saints defense left more to be desired - they're out. the Lions barely had a defense - they're done


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> the Packers defense was a joke - they're out.
> the Saints defense left more to be desired - they're out.
> the Lions barely had a defense - they're done



The Steelers . . .


----------



## axl blaze

too many injuries. besides Big Ben being half the man he used to be and starting RB Rashard Mendenhall out, the other Safety not named Polamalu (Ryan Clark) was out, and he is a big reason why Polamalu can do the things he does. plus, two Pro Bowl defensive linemen were injured during the first half of the Broncos game. plus LaMarr Woodley, another Pro Bowl linebacker, was re-injured in that Broncos game?

plus Dick LeBeau (for once) called a horrible defensive game?

plus Tim Tebow represents the hand of God?


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> too many injuries. besides Big Ben being half the man he used to be and starting RB Rashard Mendenhall out, the other Safety not named Polamalu (Ryan Clark) was out, and he is a big reason why Polamalu can do the things he does. plus, two Pro Bowl defensive linemen were injured during the first half of the Broncos game. plus LaMarr Woodley, another Pro Bowl linebacker, was re-injured in that Broncos game?
> 
> plus Dick LeBeau (for once) called a horrible defensive game?
> 
> plus Tim Tebow represents the hand of God?



sounds about right but you forgot to blame the refs


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> plus Dick LeBeau (for once) called a horrible defensive game?



Ex-Lion, now senile. Time to pack it up old man.


----------



## axl blaze

also former Ohio State Buckeye  and Cincinnati Bengals h/c... but... let's drop that from his resume for the sake of him

I guess Dick LeBeau, just like the much maligned Steelers defense, are together too senile to have ever won in Denver?

also the refs


----------



## China Rider

i read wrong about rams bringing in brian shottenhiemer as OC

i hope he finds somewhere else to coach

it is true about gregg williams though (former saints DC, who was DC for fisher in tenn. from '94-00)

jeff fisher did interview hue jackson yesterday, fuck yeah, although that partnership has a risk of a power struggle 

man i can't wait for next year


----------



## axl blaze

there will be no next year


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> the much maligned Steelers defense


lol. elsewhere recently, you wrote:





			
				axl blaze said:
			
		

> that Pittsburgh "vaunted" defense


so are they vaunted or are they much maligned?

make your mind up 

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

quantum steelers uncertainty theory, ali. Read a book once in a while. 8)


----------



## suburu

Congratulations to the first Bengal of the offseason to get charged with 2.5 pounds of green. Take a bow Jerome or do a sommersault even!


----------



## China Rider

steve spagnoulo to take over saints D

oh shi-


----------



## Max Power

Pander Bear said:


> quantum steelers uncertainty theory, ali. Read a book once in a while. 8)



B-

'principle' instead of 'theory' there and my nerd boner would have climaxed.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> lol. elsewhere recently, you wrote:so are they *vaunted* or are they much maligned?
> 
> make your mind up
> 
> alasdair



Your _sarcastic_ vaunted doesnt count?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Alex Smith had only 1 or 2 bad passes all game, all the other incompletions was him throwing the ball away, or receiver drops. And on the few plays when the passes were bad he was putting it in places where the ball would not be intercepted. The combination of safe play on Smiths part, and the fantastic field position we get as a result of our special teams and defense puts points up on the board and doesn't turn the ball over. It may not be as flashy as some of the other offenses in the league, but as we saw this week flashy offense doesn't always win you football games.



I'm looking forward to how he plays against a 4 man rush and having to throw against 7 defenders.  The Giants do not blitz much so Gore needs to have a good and effective game to create some passing lanes.  Otherwise all the Alex Smith love I've been hearing all week will turn 180 degrees I'm sure next week.

Interesting factoid I heard on ESPN radio this morning (this pertains to the Ravens/Patsies game): in the playoffs over the last 10 years, a team scoring 38 points or more in a playoff game covers the spread in the next game only 17% of the time.  Meaning that this game should be tight.


----------



## Care

I do expect the niners to assert their run game more against the giants simply because of the scheme they play. Its very possible this could be another game where Smith throws 20ish passes. Also, Kendall Hunter should not be discounted as part of the 49er running attack, he is a dynamic little dude and is having a great rookie year.

The single biggest factor in this game for the 49ers is their offensive line. Can they play well in the run and pass game against a very good front 4 of the Giants?

The Giants have a good offense, but they didnt really turn it on until late in the first half and second half last week. Same thing against the Falcons 2 weeks ago. The 49er defense is definitely good enough to throw a wrench in their plans, maybe re-injure some of those skill players.

23-17 niners win.


----------



## China Rider

Wyld 4 X said:


> Interesting factoid I heard on ESPN radio this morning (this pertains to the Ravens/Patsies game): in the playoffs over the last 10 years, a team scoring 38 points or more in a playoff game covers the spread in the next game only 17% of the time.  Meaning that this game should be tight.



really dude you buy into that?

statistics/patterns from the past serve zero relevance to the outcome of an upcoming game

maybe that kind of stuff entertains you, i'm happy for you


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I think that the turnover statistics hold true (teams that are +X in the turnover differential win X% of the time) but that's really a given.  But shit like "The home team wins X% of the divisional championship games" is pretty meaningless to me.


----------



## Care

NYG got blown out by the Redskins 1 month ago. 23-10

http://www.nfl.com/videos/new-york-giants/09000d5d8252c954/Redskins-vs-Giants-highlights

Nicks had 2 dropped TD passes and Eli has one of the worst games of his career. Hard to believe considering how well they've been doing recently.


----------



## China Rider

no team can be great for 17 weeks + playoffs

there are going to be hiccups 

playoffs = whose hot wins

so the rams announced today that they are going to be playing a game in london for the next three years, starting next year vs the patriots

i'm saddened by this

there are talks of relocating the franchise(please don't tell me they are considering london...) even though i really don't give a shit where they move to i'll remain a fan


----------



## suburu

The Arsenal FC fans in London already hate Stan Kroenke for lack of investment and investing in mediocre players and the Rams fans will hate him for giving up 3 home games 3 years in a row in London. That game will be a total blow out.


----------



## China Rider

yeah just yesterday i was listening to jeff fisher on jim rome talking about how much he values kronke's vision and was a major factor to why he chose the rams, i'm curious about this grand vision....

clearly this move is one that only benefits kronke, and i'm using benefit loosely 

honestly all i care about is changing back to the old uniforms, if that happens, dude has my approval


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I know its basically a home game considering England is in their name. Total bullshit.


----------



## Care

Frank Gore was such a badass before his knee injury. Heres to hoping he can find some of that old magic tomorrow and get one step closer to a ring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lfNIbzSic8


----------



## China Rider

frank gore scored a 6 on the wonderlic test, the average for a running back is a 16

lol


----------



## Care

Well, what he lacks in brains he more than makes up for in toughness, vision, ability and desire to win.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Yeah, you see all those brainy running backs that stutter step and try to think their way through defenses? YPC= -3 or something


----------



## China Rider

they weren't born stupid

it's all the hits to the head

has to be

only intelligent RB i can think of is marshall faulk, maybe i'm biased, but i can't think of any other sunday suit wearing faggots on nfl pre-game/chit-chat shows

not that i actually watch that bullshit


----------



## Care

So amped for tomorrows game. This could be one of the hardest hitting football games we've seen in a while. Both teams are hungry after being after-thoughs all year, and knocking off the perceived best teams in the league.

Eli Manning better be able to throw that ball in the rain because there is no way that the Giants are going to win on the ground. I hope Pat Willis TKO's Brandon Jacobs after all the smack he has talked this week.

It baffles me that the 49ers are still not getting the media attention they deserve. They are definitely the least talked about team of the final 4, even though they are playing lights out football in all three phases of the game. Even if they win this week they will most likely be underdogs vs either the Pats/Ravens in the SB.


----------



## Pander Bear

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Yeah, you see all those brainy running backs that stutter step and try to think their way through defenses? YPC= -3 or something





> only intelligent RB i can think of is marshall faulk,



the greatest of all time, yall.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-total-access/09000d5d81bab0b3/Top-100-Barry-Sanders


----------



## China Rider

i've never seen an interview with him and he retired on time to save his brain

so yeah i'll give it to ya, he's likely more intelligent than his peers


----------



## alasdairm

go pats.

that is all.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

The only upside to a superbowl with new england playing is the whole "plucky underdog versus the ultimate evil" thing


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Peyton to sign with SF in the offseason now?  


I'm guessing people will be bitching about Alex Smith on SF sports radio this week.  Silly fair weather fans.


----------



## Tommyboy

Good game Care.  You really can't expect your team to win when the wider receivers only have 1 or 2 total receptions, and the tight end has 2 or 3.  I think the Giants were the better of the 2 to face New England, since they can put up points and all.


----------



## Care

Very frustrating loss. We need to draft some fucking wide receivers. Alex Smith didnt play great but ever since Josh Morgan got hurt we have really been hurting for wideouts, so cant fully blame Smith. Crabtree was non-existent yesterday, Davis seemed like the only guy interested in making a play.

And Wyld... did you really just call SF fans "fair weather fans"? gimmie a break.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i don't think he was referring to all sf fans - he was talking about those who come out of the woodwork towards the end of a good season and talk like they've been fans all their lives. i.e. the type of fans who'll be criticising smith on monday instead of giving him the credit he and the rest of the team deserve for a great season.

that's how i read it.

alasdair


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Crabtree's got some splainin to do...you hold out and then you can't hold onto a ball? Seems lame. At least Desean Jackson made it obvious that he was amazing, but not trying. 



Pander Bear said:


> the greatest of all time, yall.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-total-access/09000d5d81bab0b3/Top-100-Barry-Sanders



This is true, as demonstrated by his desire to get the hell out while he could still speak without an impediment, much to everyone's disdain. Just prove to everyone that you're the best and then skip out on Detroit before the bubble burst. No argument here.


----------



## suburu

Excruciatingly hard to take. Again. Just the manner of the loss. No point crying over spilled milk and analysing it to death. Came up short_(or very wide in this case)_and the best team went through. Need more weapons for Flacco and another pass rusher for the other side would be sweet, but not too much tweaking, it was a decent season. Joe played a great game, even if that will be forgotten about come September.

Hope Gronkowski gets his ankle sorted and plays in the Superbowl after the outstanding year hes had. Congrats on the win Alasdair, should be a cracking game.


----------



## Pander Bear

Ya, I don't think Tom Brady lets another ring slip through his fingers to fall into Eli's hot little hands. Who knows though.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> ^ i don't think he was referring to all sf fans - he was talking about those who come out of the woodwork towards the end of a good season and talk like they've been fans all their lives. i.e. the type of fans who'll be criticising smith on monday instead of giving him the credit he and the rest of the team deserve for a great season.
> 
> that's how i read it.
> 
> alasdair


 
And not to mention the jerks who tweeted that Kyle Williams should die.  Fringe a-hole fans that the Niners dont need.


----------



## Care

I thought we were all rich assholes who lived off wine and imported cheese?

Honestly though, I doubt any of those threats on twitter were serious. This kind of thing happens when someone costs their team the win in a big game. Not excusing the behavior, but its not really something exclusive to SF fans. All well supported teams have fans that take things too far when something extreme happens.

More than likely Williams will never live down those moments. This is probably the most bitter ive ever felt about a loss for any of my teams. Even so, I hope the Giants destroy Brady next week for two reasons. I dont want Brady to match Montana in rings, and It would add another chapter to the lore of NYG/SF playoff history.

And I think that Alex Smith does deserve some criticism for the way the game went. He had a great season no doubt, but going 1 for 13 on first downs is no way to win a football game. The fact that we were in a position to win that game is an immense credit towards the 49er defensive unit.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Michael Phelps looks like Eli Manning ate Tony Robbins whole. 

I hate the Giants and I don't think they'll win, one reason being because they have a better team than the Patriots and the Patriots always do better when they win by 3 instead of by 30. They couldn't help but win by 30 against the Broncos though.

Alex Smith was throwing balls into the dirt all game, the Patriots are in another league on offense. I'm excited for the rematch.


----------



## suburu

The punt that Williams let roll off his knee was horrific, a criminal play. The Giants were after going 3 and out, 4 times in a row and they were handed the lead on a plate. 

He fumbled the ball in a first quarter trick play and luckily jumped back on top of it, then the horrible roll off his knee. Hes already an inexperienced player, in a high pressure situation cos of an injury to Ted Ginn.The coaches should've seen how nervous he was, do what the Giants were doing, catch it and sit down. 

Its not surprising hearing about the threats but No matter how critical fans want to be, theres a line you dont cross. The game will haunt him more than anyone.


----------



## alasdairm

one player - or one play - never wins or loses a game.

i have a huge amount of respect for ray lewis and his comments on billy cundiff directly after the ravens' loss.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Billy Cundiff and Kyle Williams need to hang out or something, they are probably the only 2 people that know how each other feel right now.

The loss hurts a little less now. Im wearing my 49er sweatshirt to university today and getting a lot of sad looks from people.


----------



## China Rider

good to hear man, you can take the loss like a human

unlike everyone else here


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> one player - or one play - never wins or loses a game.
> *
> i have a huge amount of respect for ray lewis* and his comments on billy cundiff directly after the ravens' loss.
> 
> alasdair



I can't respect him.  I view anything positive that he does as him just being thankful for getting away with murder.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^HAHA yes I knew it. Cheers.


----------



## Pander Bear

if the fulton county DA was willing to let it go, i think its time for the peanut gallery to. He's been a very good role model since then, and I hope he comes back for another year.


----------



## Care

^ Yet you dont feel the same way about ol' man Paterno.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'd rather just bury him and move on— this is coming from someone who wanted him unsentimentally shit-canned years ago so PSU could actually get a coach who coached, get some players, and kick OSU's teeth in.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Pander Bear said:


> if the fulton county DA was willing to let it go, i think its time for the peanut gallery to. He's been a very good role model since then, and I hope he comes back for another year.



Well a DA is one thing, but apparently even Google assumes you must be talking about Ray the Ripper as soon as you put his name in. It's the first option in the autofill. 
Peanuts are unforgiving creatures.

Anyway if I was the kicker I'd rather they didn't make it obvious that they all thought I was a pathetic little baby.


----------



## China Rider

the fact that ray lewis might have killed a man makes him awesome and intimidating, i can't recall any specifics from the event(too busy celebrating ram's superbowl victory, it happened that night) i really don't care if he did it, murder happens yo, guy probably deserved it


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

It's not hard to kill someone considering a pretzel almost felled the mighty George Bush, nothing awesome about it IMO. The guy probably DID deserve a beating, shit happens. I still think it's funnier imagining him as a murdering bastard with the golden tongue.


----------



## suburu

That pretzel is still a hero in my eyes. So close, but yet so far.

Get used to not respecting or liking Ray for much, much longer cos even once he retires he wont be going anywhere. Hes got the makings of an incredible coach. Feel bad for Ed more than anyone. Legend


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I want to start a snack company called KGB Pretzels.


----------



## suburu

Give Vlad Putin a call. You're onto a winner there!


----------



## China Rider

i forecast ray lewis to be a future suit on the nfl network


----------



## alasdairm

it's gone very quiet in here...






is the afc victory in the pro-bowl foreshadowing?



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

giants by 10

can't wait for post game hoodman interview


----------



## axl blaze

Ray Lewis, I believe, never pulled the trigger. you niggaz need to get your story straight. I respect Ray Lewis and his sentiments for the usually-good Billy Cundiff - his words were amazing. and this praise means two-fold because I am a Steelers fan, and although I do hate Ray Lewis - you have to respect him

the only problem I have with Ray Lewis, is just how suddenly he turned his life around. initially, he plays a decent part in the role of a murder of another Baltimore man. then SUDDENLY afterwards Ray Lewis because a sort of Holier-than-Thou sort of figure, befit with the largest cloth of all-time. my point is, the transaction from Everyman-Baltimore thug to your Sunday school teacher was anything but smooth

Giants VS Pats - I have tons of memories from the first SB four years ago. I was living in Boston at the time, and attending a Pats VS Giants SB party that was mostly represented by the Pats fans, obviously. I guess I've always been a closet Giants fan. they beat the Pats and hell, isn't their defensive line SO impressive?

I will give some respect for the Pats and Giants for being the smartest teams in the Playoffs this year. the Pats had a horrid defense, but thanks to some scheming and some no-name defensive players, seem to have gotten over that hump. or is the fact that the Pats triumphed over the formerly offensively challenged Broncos/Ravens going to haunt them in this SB against the well-balanced offensively, NY Giants?

I will also give the Giants credit for being the smartest guy in the room, concerning the NFC. at one point this team flirted with .500, but they have reeled off something like 7 straight

I'm still going with the Giants on this one

in more Defensive NFL News, there seems to be a battle between Denver's Von Miller and San Fran's Aldon Smith for Defensive Rookie of the Year. Von Miller plays LB in a 4-3 (where a LB has to do more than just rush the passer, must play run support, outside/inside contain, etc) and Smith plays LB in a 3-4 (where he is lucky enough to mostly just be in on 3rd-and-long where he must rush the passer). Aldon Smith's numbers might be a little inflated due to this, but hell, I'm taking him. I've always been a 3-4 defensive guy at my heart 

Aldon Smith had a bad ass year


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> Ray Lewis, I believe, *never pulled the trigger*. you niggaz need to get your story straight. I respect Ray Lewis and his sentiments for the usually-good Billy Cundiff - his words were amazing. and this praise means two-fold because I am a Steelers fan, and although I do hate Ray Lewis - you have to respect him



You are right.  He stabbed them.


----------



## suburu

You should've gave your damning evidence in Atlanta 12 years ago


----------



## axl blaze

I'm going to get something off my chest. it's important to me and I do believe that it encapsulates everything wrong with the NFL today

Madonna... fucking Madonna is the SB half-time show. isn't this so wrong on so many different levels? maybe it's because I'm a music guy and maybe I'm blowing this out of proportion, but I highly doubt that the last thing a bunch of greasy, middle-aged NFL want to see during half-time at Indianapolis on Sunday is Madonna, singing the single from her new video, trying to revitalize her career once again. doesn't she realize it's been even a decade, now, from "do you believe in love after love?" I'm with Jay-Z, fuck auto-tune

the NFL is missing big, once again. this is why this league is considered old, out of date, and more like the No Fun League. true - how much better would it be if the NFL signed a band that was another one of those formerly vainglorious megalithic classic rock super powers... but at least I would be able to digest that as a fan of both music and sport


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> doesn't she realize it's been even a decade, now, from "do you believe in love after love?"


that was cher, jim 



alasdair


----------



## suburu

I wouldn't piss on the hag if she was on fire. Not only is her music total fucking dogshit, she looks like a 60 year old transvestite. The perfect halftime show requirements it seems.

Whatever happens, it will take a fuck up of mammoth proportions to be worse than the Black Eyed Cunts last year. Maybe she'll break a hip and melt into the stage under the lights.


----------



## Pander Bear

alasdairm said:


> that was cher, jim
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



and didn't he mangle the lyric?

you're punk fuckin' rock, axl


----------



## alasdairm

a-fuckin-men.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i thought threads were supposed to be closed after 1000 posts?

/faggotry


----------



## Care

Im fearing another wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Wolfy90

So the raiders hire Dennis Allen as head coach and bring back Gregg Knapp as o cord ?_? I dont like that.


----------



## axl blaze

this thread has reached its limit! top form, all around!! 

new thread: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/608633-official-2011-NFL-thread-vers.-EAST-COAST-BIAS


----------

